# Israel - Konflikt aktuell & allgemein



## hoffgang (11. Mai 2021)

Aktuell ist wieder mal Eskalation im Konflikt der Palästinenser mit Israel, Motivation für mich darüber zu sprechen. Wer sich aktuelle Berichterstattung ansieht, der wird mit der alten Problematik konfrontiert - ergreift man eine (sympathische) Seite oder nicht und wie beeinflusst dies die Berichterstattung über das Ereignis.

Eines vorweg: Ich möchte nicht eine der Parteien "Schuld" geben und deshalb vorab Dinge klarstellen:

Der Beschuss mit Raketen aus Gaza auf Israel ist ein terroristischer Akt, daran gibt es nichts zu rütteln
Es werden vergangene Ereignisse herangezogen um die aktuelle Situation zu erklären, das ist jedoch kein "aber damals haben xy das und das gemacht" - dafür ist der Konflikt zu lang, zu groß, zu komplex und meine Zeit zu knapp
Es sollen Motivationen aufgezeigt werden, die das Handeln erklären, nicht jedoch rechtfertigen
Beide Seiten tragen NICHT zur Deeskalation bei, wenngleich man in den Medien sehr darum bemüht ist, dieses Bild zu erzeugen!

Das ist ausm Weg, los gehts - Einleitung

Was passiert grade? Die Kurzfassung ist: In Jerusalem kommt es seit Tagen / Wochen zu verstärkten Spannungen, Hintergrund ist die geplante Räumung von 4 arabischen Familien aus Ostjerusalem (https://www.dw.com/de/proteste-nach-drohenden-zwangsräumungen-in-jerusalem/a-57472743). Solche Ereignisse haben in der Vergangenheit öfter mal Beschuss aus Gaza nach sich gezogen, dazu komme ich - stay with me.

Neben Protesten, Demos & Ausschreitungen in Ost-Jerusalem schießt die Hamas seit kurzem wieder aus dem Gaza Streifen. Dabei werden üblicherweise Raketen, Mörser, Branddrachen etc. mit unterschiedlicher Reichweite auf israelisches Staatsgebiet geschossen & gestartet, dabei sind - logischerweise - die dem Gaza Streifen naheliegenden Ortschaften wie Sderot, Ashdod & Ashkelon am stärksten betroffen, vereinzelt, wirklich vereinzelt auch Tel Aviv.
Technischer Hintergrund, Raketen mit höherer Reichweite sind schwerer nach Gaza zu schaffen als selbstgebaute Kurzstreckenwaffen, dennoch gabs ich glaub in 2019, einen Treffer nördlich Tel Aviv. Die Regel ist, Tel Aviv einigermaßen save, nördlich davon keine Probleme, Jerusalem seit Jahren nicht betroffen. Die Israelis wehren diese Angriffe mit verschiedenen Systemen ab, z.-b. dem Iron Dome oder Davids Sling ab (verschiedene Systeme, spezialisiert auf verschiedene anfliegende Geschosse). Um diese Systeme zu überlasten schießt man sehr viele Geschosse binnen kurzer Zeit ab, das System kann nicht alle bekämpfen, so erhöht sich die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines Treffers...

Jetzt nehmen wir mal die Bild. Ja, ich weiß, is aber wichtig.
Die Bild berichtet seit Tagen über dieses Ereignis und das meiner Meinung nach nicht neutral.  Warum greife ich gerade das auf? Siehe meine Liste eingangs, weil dadurch ein falsches Bild vom Konflikt wiedergegeben wird und Lösungen in der öffentlichen Meinung blockiert werden. Aber h0ffg4ng, kannst du das "beweisen"? Schaun wir mal.
Nehmen wir das https://www.bild.de/politik/ausland...srael-kritik-ist-hoechst-u-76360638.bild.html

Eines vorneweg, dass die Dame und die Anwohner von Jerusalem schockiert sind glaube ich, das ist imho der erste Treffer in Jerusalem seit, keine Ahnung 10 Jahren oder so. Aber, das war nicht der erste massive Raketenangriff auf Israel seit langem, anders als hier suggeriert wird haben wir seit 2018 mehrere solcher Eskalationen erlebt.



> Exakt. Die Hamas versucht die positiven Entwicklungen der vergangenen Jahre und Monate zu zerstören. [...]
> Wir haben immer und immer wieder versucht, Frieden mit den Palästinensern zu schließen – ohne Erfolg.
> 
> Nur zum Beispiel: 2005 ließ Israel die Siedlungen im Gaza-Streifen räumen, gedankt bekommen haben wir es mit dem Beschuss durch zehntausende Raketen. Auch die jüngsten Gewalttaten sind nur der Versuch von radikalen Kräften, den Friedensprozess zu sabotieren. Wenn der deutsche Minister jetzt versucht, uns eine Mitschuld an der Gewalt zu geben, ist das höchst unanständig.“



Um mit Boris Palmer zu fragen: Welche Realität soll DAS bitte abbilden? Blenden wir mal zurück.

Spätjahr 2017. Trump, damals noch Präsident, erkennt Jerusalem als Hauptstadt Israels an und kündigt an, die US Botschaft dorthin zu verlegen. (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Botschaft_der_Vereinigten_Staaten_in_Jerusalem#:~:text=Die Verlegung des Botschaftssitzes von,Jerusalems als Hauptstadt Israels vorsah.)
Das mögen die Palästinenser gar nicht, starten eine Demoserie in Gaza, rufen 2018 zu den Tagen des Zorns auf, das koinzidiert noch mit dem Nakba Tag und es kommt wie es kommen musste. Bei Protesten am an der Grenze zu Israel werden ~60 Menschen getötet und ~2700 verletzt (Zahlen können je nach Quelle abweichen, das sind gute Mittelwerte).
Jetzt passiert folgendes: Die Hamas schießt Raketen gen Israel, in einer Anzahl wie seit 2014 nicht mehr. (Es gibt beim US Wiki gute Übersichten https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Palestinian_rocket_attacks_on_Israel_in_2018 die sind in der Tat sehr gut gepflegt) Dem geneigten Beobachter fallen 2 Dinge auf:

Es gibt ständigen Beschuss aus Gaza
der 29. Mai sticht heraus mit 70 Geschossen
Mit diesem Wissen kann man die Folgejahre durchgehen und weitere Ereignisse finden

Mai 2019 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gaza–Israel_clashes_(May_2019)
November 2019 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gaza–Israel_clashes_(November_2019)
Februar 2020 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Palestinian_rocket_attacks_on_Israel_in_2020 (hat nichtmal nen eigenen Wiki Link bekommen, so alltäglich ist das geworden)
Geht mans durch, dann kommt man immer wieder zu Aktion - Reaktion. Verwunde israelische Soldaten, wir bombardieren Gaza, Vergeltung mit Raketen. Fehlgeschlagene Sicherheitsoperation mit Todesopfern, Vergeltung mit Raketen, IDF antwortet mit Luftschlägen.

Das interessante dabei: Zwischen 2014 und 2018 gabs keine Eskalationen in diesem Ausmaß. Es gab Sie einfach nicht - was mich zurück zu diesem Interview bringt. Es ist toll wenn man sagt, was man 2005 getan hat, dabei aber komplett außen vorlässt, was man 2019 gesagt hat (und was man eben 2017/18 gesagt & getan hat).
https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/netanyahu-jordantal-103.html Mit Billigung vom damaligen US Präsidenten: https://www.tagesspiegel.de/politik...elischer-siedlungen-nicht-hilft/25245086.html

Nicht besprochen habe ich - und werde ich nicht, Netanjahus innenpolitische Probleme, sein drohendes Verfahren, die Schwierigkeiten einer Regierungsbildung, wie er von Trump Schützenhilfe im Wahlkampf bekommen hat (Hardliner) und Trump von Netanjahu - alles Faktoren die hier eine Rolle spielen, v.a. da die USA sich deutlicher als zuvor auf die Seite Israels geschlagen haben. Ich sage nicht, dass die Hamas keine andere Wahl hatte als Raketen zu schießen, ich denke aber, ich hab die Timeline einigermaßen konkret und doch übersichtlich dargestellt. Der massive! Beschuss hat angefangen NACHDEM die Israelis die Proteste an der Grenze niedergeschossen haben. Wer google affin ist kann die Berichte von damals noch finden, TL,DR die machen keinen Spaß, wirklich nicht.

Geht es also aktuell wirklich "nur" um diese 4 Familien? Ist es wirklich so abwegig, dass unser Außenminister (ich bin definitiv KEIN Fan von Selfie Heiko) beide Seiten zur Deeskalation auffordert? Und ich setz mir mal die Alu Basecap auf und Frage, kommt diese Eskalation nicht zufällig jemandem entgegen, der seit Jahren von solchen Ereignissen profitiert? (https://www.tagesspiegel.de/politik...in-israel-netanjahu-der-spalter/27044258.html). Ist es Zufall, dass Netanjahu vor dem Problem steht, dass wenn er seinen Posten verliert, er bei einer Verurteilung mit einer langen Gefängnisstrafe rechnen muss? (https://www.dw.com/de/netanjahu-beteuert-vor-gericht-seine-unschuld/a-56494644)

Zudem will und muss ich noch dringend darauf hinweisen: Berichterstattung über diesen Konflikt kann man wie die Bild machen - dann ist es aber leider Bullshit.
Wie es anders geht? https://www.spiegel.de/ausland/ostj...ensern-a-819cc386-a910-4339-8ec9-298a28937071 So z.b.

Ist das alles eine Verschwörung um Netanjahu aus dem Knast rauszuhalten? Das ist NICHT meine These, das ist kein VT Thread, das ist kein Qui Bono! Es steckt aber so viel mehr in diesem Konflikt als uns manche Magazine und Websiten in Ihrer aktuellen Berichterstattung zukommen lassen, vernachlässigt man die Einordnung der vergangenen Jahre, dann betrachtet man das Problem aus der vollkommen falschen Perspektive. I know, die meisten hier haben verstanden dass Bild keine Berichterstattung sondern Meinungsbildung betreibt (oder besser gesagt, Beeinflussung der Meinungsbildung).

Ich hoffe der Abriss ist für den ein oder anderen von Interesse, es wurde gekürzt, anders wäre das nicht möglich, ich hab dabei versucht so neutral wie möglich zu bleiben und lediglich die Ereignisse aufzuzeigen. Und bitte, wenn Ihr diskutieren wollt, das ist ein Israel Thema... bleibt sachlich, bitte.


----------



## chill_eule (11. Mai 2021)

Das Thema "Israel-Konflikt" interessiert mich schon sehr lange. Unter anderem aus meiner Abiturzeit her und bedingt durch meinen Erdkundelehrer und die mündliche Prüfung, welche damals über die Trinkwasserversorgung in Israel bzw. auch im Rest des Nahen Ostens zum Thema hatte.
Bei den Recherchen zu dem Thema liest man natürlich auch unweigerlich sehr viel über die Historie des Staates Israels, vor allem über dessen Entstehungsgeschichte.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Es steckt aber so viel mehr in diesem Konflikt als uns manche Magazine und Websiten in Ihrer aktuellen Berichterstattung zukommen lassen


Und genau das ist das Riesenproblem. Dieser aktuelle politische Konflikt ist quasi nach Ende des 1. Weltkrieges entstanden.
Bemühungen der "zionistischen Bewegung" (ja so hieß das tatsächlich) einen jüdischen Staat zu Gründen, gab es schon Jahrzehnte davor.
Erst nach dem Sieg über das damals dort herrschende Osmanische Reich, konnten aber im Endeffekt die Briten als Siegermacht, über die zukünftigen Territorien entscheiden.
Die gesamte Bevölkerung in dem Gebiet, egal welcher Herkunft oder Religion, wurde also dann alsbald vor vollendete Tatsachen gestellt. Siehe dazu die "Konferenz von Sanremo" und "Balfourt-Deklaration".
Und genau aus eben diesen, quasi Fremdbestimmten, polititschen Entscheidungen ist dann der Konflikt zwischen Juden/Israel und den Palästinensern/Arabern entstanden.

Da gibt es ein Zitat, was den gesamten Konflikt beschreibt und auch dessen Ursprung erklärt:


> "Seiner Majestät Regierung betrachtet die Schaffung einer nationalen Heimstätte in Palästina für das jüdische Volk mit Wohlwollen … ."





> "… wobei klar verstanden werde, dass nichts getan werden soll, was die bürgerlichen und religiösen Rechte bestehender nichtjüdischer Gemeinschaften in Palästina … beeinträchtigen könnte."



Also (nicht durch mich) kurz und knapp Zusammengefasst:


> Die Zionisten hoffen auf ihren jüdischen Staat, die Araber aber lesen ein "Nicht ohne uns zu fragen" in der Balfour-Erklärung.


Da ist der Knall vorprogrammiert.
Soweit zur Historie Teil I.

Historie Teil II setzt dann nach dem 2. Weltkrieg ein. Bekannte Vorkommnisse mit bekannten Folgen.
Seit dem kann sich der Staat Israel zu 101% auf seine westlichen Partner in Nordamerika und Europa verlassen und kann quasi tun und lassen, was er will.
Denn, wie man ja oben auch verlinkt sieht, es würde sich doch niemals jemand trauen irgendeine Art der Kritik zu äußern, oder?

Leider, leider wird quasi in 99,9% der Fälle die Kritik am (rein politischen Konstrukt) eines Staates Israel sofort mit Kritik am Judentum oder dem jüdischen Glauben selbst gleichgesetzt.
Wir, vor allem in Deutschland, _dürfen_ quasi gar keine Kritik an Israels Politik äußern...
(Streng verboten, hat da jemand "Cancel Culture" gesagt?? )

Dabei ist die politik Israels seit Jahrzehnten tatsächlich (mindestens) äußert Fragwürdig mMn. und sogar durch viele Kriege gezeichnet. Zwangsumsiedlungen, Enteignungen, Verfolgung von Minderheiten werden weltweit in vielen Staaten angeprangert und bemängelt.
Der internationale Gerichtshof hat z.B. die israelische Siedlungspolitik im Westjordanland mehrmals als völkerrechtlich illegal eingestuft.
Selbst Israels höchstes Gericht selbst hat die Enteignungen im Westjordanland als Verfassungswidrig eingestuft.
Die israelische Regierung macht aber munter weiter weil ernsthafte Konsequenzen nicht zu befürchten sind.

Klar, hier und da (*leider *) ein paar Tote (siehe oben), aber das bestärkt ja die israelische Bevölkerung (meist) noch in ihren Ansichten und bestärkt auch das Bündniss zwischen Israel und "dem Westen".

Was leider bisher fast unmöglich ist in Israel: Kirche und Staat zu trennen.

Und da schließe ich dann (endlich) langsam mal den Kreis zum @hoffgang.
Eine "Verschwörung" würde ich da nun keinesfalls vermuten, aber eindeutig ja:
Benjamin Netanyahu (und seine Regierung) ist ein total abgewic*ster Machtpolitiker, der es leider versteht den andauernden Terrorismus für sich aus zu nutzen, anstatt ernsthaft an einer Lösung oder gar _Frieden_ zu arbeiten.
Von Außen braucht er ja nicht viel fürchten.
Die USA sind Israel hörig wie einer Domina und Europa sagt auch zu 99% "Ja und Amen" zu allem was in Israel passiert.
Innenpolitisch ist Israel dagegen schon lange aufgewühlt, wenn nicht sogar gespalten.
4 (oder sogar 5?) Wahlen in 2 Jahren ohne eindeutige Ergebnisse sprechen ja für sich und lähmen das gesamte Land.

Ein sehr spannendes Thema wie ich finde, wenn man es schafft Politik und Religion zu trennen.
Historisch bedingt hängen wir Deutschen halt doch irgendwie _mehr_ drin, als alle Anderen, aber Kritik muss nun auch (endlich) mal am Staat Israel erlaubt sein.
Das Ass im Ärmel mit den "ewig zu unrecht Verfolgten" ist nun über 70 Jahre nach Ende des zweiten Weltkriegs auch mal ausgespielt mMn.
Es stimmt ja auch leider, Juden werden tatsächlich weltweit grundlos angefeindet und verfolgt.
Aber das gleiche trifft auch auf Muslime in China oder Thailand zu, oder auch auf Christen in der Türkei.
Und quasi vor unserer eigenen Haustür gibt es den seit Jahrzehnten schwelenden (und zwischendurch eskalierten) Konflikt in Nordirland, bei dem teils sogar um die christliche Konfession _gekämpft_ wurde...

Eine Lösung in Israel ist schwer, aber nicht unmöglich mNn.

Kurz am Ende gefragt, als Gegenpol: Warum zur Hölle _brauchen_ die Palästinenser eigentlich einen eigenen Staat?
Es gab auch Zeiten, da haben Christen, Juden und Muslime friedlich koexistiert 

(Boah, ich glaub meine Tastatur ist überhitzt )


----------



## Thomas5010 (11. Mai 2021)

Der Konflikt zwischen Israel und Palästina hat den Ursprung in seiner judenfeindlichen Agenda des Islam.

Der Islam hasst Juden. Die Hamas, und die anderen Terrororganisationen eifern dem nach.

Wenn schon die Hamas in seiner Beschlussfassung die Auslöschung Israels zementiert hat, wie soll da jemals Frieden entstehen. Viele Hamas Führer sind zudem Milliardäre und leben außerhalb des Kriegsgebietes. Die Bevölkerung in Palästina ist denen egal. Der Krieg ist für sie ein Geschäft und Ausleben des Hasses zugleich. 

Klar, dass viele im beschaulichen Deutschland die Angst nicht nachvollziehen können, wenn Raketen irgendwo in einer Kleinstadt in Israel einschlagen. Für die Menschen dort ist das der reinste Terror. Denkt daran, wenn ihr vielleicht irgendwo in einer Großstadt unterwegs seid um zu feiern, und dann schreit jemand "Allahu Akbar". Mal sehen, wie cool ihr dann noch sein. Die Israeliten haben das hingegen wöchentlich.


----------



## -ElCritico- (11. Mai 2021)

Ich wollte eure Aussagen um einen brisanten Teil ergänzen, der in den Medien so nicht auftaucht. Geografisch gesehen gibt es nicht Israelis und die Palästinenser separat voneinander. Es gibt eine riesige Wüstengegend mit vielen Oasen. In den Oasen leben die Israelis, in den umliegenden Gegenden die Palästinenser. Es ist geografisch nicht möglich zwei Staaten mit klaren Grenzen zu erschaffen, ohne das entweder Palästinenser oder Israelis aus einer/mehreren Gegend bzw. Gegenden vertrieben werden. Die Oasen sind scatterplotweise über das ganze Land verteilt. Kein umliegendes Land will die Palästinenser als Flüchtlinge haben. Würde Israel sie in die Wüstengegend vertreiben und eine Grenze ziehen wollen, gliche es einem Genozid. Gleichzeitig würden die Israelis ihre priviligierte Position in den Oasen nicht abgeben wollen. Das gliche einer gewaltigen Verminderung der Lebensqualität.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Mai 2021)

Zu einem Streit und zur Eskalation eines Streits gehören immer zwei, gerade wenn dieser Streit schon Jahrzehnte geht und wie die Grenzziehung von Israel und den Palästinensa Gebieten im Kolonial-Stil von oben herrab entschieden wird, weil das jüdische Volk meint, nur weil sie vor über 2000 Jahren da mal einen eigenen Staat hatten gäbe es irgend ein Recht ein paar Jahrtausende später wieder genau an der Stelle einen zu haben.

Mehr gibt es dazu inzwischen eigentlich nicht mehr zu sagen.
Weder die Palästinenser, noch die Israelis bekleckern sich in dem Konflikt seit Jahrzehnten irgendwie mit Ruhm und beide Seiten schlagen immer wieder über die Strenge, ob nun die Palästinenser öfter als die Israelis, oder nur in anderer Form, sei dahingestellt.


----------



## Thomas5010 (11. Mai 2021)

Die öffentlich rechtlichen Medien berichten leider überhaupt nicht neutral. Die in einer der dortigen Berichterstattung beschriebenen "wilden Schiesserei" und andere seltsamen "Formulierungen" verschleiern absichtlich die Realität. Das liegt an Journalisten die ihre neutralitätsgebot verletzen und lieber selbst ihr politisches Denken in ihre Beiträge missionieren.

"Die Bild" ist da noch einigermaßen klar. Dort wird die Täter und Opferrolle noch erkannt. Jeder der objektiv denken kann, der wird doch verstehen, dass das ein reiner Terrorakt von Seiten der Hamas ist.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Zu einem Streit und zur Eskalation eines Streits gehören immer zwei, gerade wenn dieser Streit schon Jahrzehnte geht und wie die Grenzziehung von Israel und den Palästinensa Gebieten im Kolonial-Stil von oben herrab entschieden wird, weil das jüdische Volk meint, nur weil sie vor über 2000 Jahren da mal einen eigenen Staat hatten gäbe es irgend ein Recht ein paar Jahrtausende später wieder genau an der Stelle einen zu haben.
> 
> Mehr gibt es dazu inzwischen eigentlich nicht mehr zu sagen.
> Weder die Palästinenser, noch die Israelis bekleckern sich in dem Konflikt seit Jahrzehnten irgendwie mit Ruhm und beide Seiten schlagen immer wieder über die Strenge, ob nun die Palästinenser öfter als die Israelis, oder nur in anderer Form, sei dahingestellt.


Es gibt keine Rechtfertigung hunderte von Raketen auf wehrlose Menschen zu schießen! Das macht man einfach nicht.


----------



## RyzA (11. Mai 2021)

Im Gaza Streifen sind die Palästinenser unter schlimmen Bedingungen eingesperrt. Denen geht es da sehr schlecht. Das ist der Nährboden für Terrorismus. Im Westjordanland soll es besser sein.
Agressionen gehen von beiden Seiten aus. Israelische Radikale provozieren gerne.
Und dann geht die Gewaltspirale immer weiter. Bis wieder von außerhalb vermittelt wird und etwas Ruhe einkehrt.
Den Konflikt wird man so schnell nicht lösen können.


----------



## Albatros1 (11. Mai 2021)

Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Der Konflikt zwischen Israel und Palästina hat den Ursprung in seiner judenfeindlichen Agenda des Islam.
> 
> Der Islam hasst Juden. Die Hamas, und die anderen Terrororganisationen eifern dem nach.
> 
> ...


H


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Mai 2021)

Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Rechtfertigung hunderte von Raketen auf wehrlose Menschen zu schießen! Das macht man einfach nicht.


Natürlich nicht, genauso wenig wie die Häuser von sowieso schon armen Menschen als Repressalien mit Bulldozern niederzureißen (nachweißlich auch gerne mal ohne das es die Familie eines Terroristen war), oder einfach zu hunderten Siedlungen jenseits der ursprünglich festgelegten Grenzziehungen zu bauen, oder was israelische Siedler immer wieder gerne machen, auf unbewaffnete Palästinenser mit scharfer Munition zu schießen, während die israelische Armee nur zuschaut:









						Westjordanland: Israelische Siedler schießen auf Palästinenser
					

Jüdische Siedler feuern auf Palästinenser - und israelische Soldaten stehen tatenlos daneben: Diese Szene haben Menschenrechtsaktivisten auf Video festgehalten. Der Vorfall belegt die Rechtlosigkeit, in der die Menschen unter der Besatzung im Westjordanland leben.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## RyzA (11. Mai 2021)

Man muß nur vorsichtig sein wenn man Juden bzw Israelis kritisiert. Dann wird man schnell wieder in irgendeine Schublade gesteckt.


----------



## Albatros1 (11. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Man muß nur vorsichtig sein wenn man Juden bzw Israelis kritisiert. Dann wird man schnell wieder in irgendeine Schublade gesteckt.


S


----------



## chill_eule (11. Mai 2021)

Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Der Konflikt zwischen Israel und Palästina hat den Ursprung in seiner judenfeindlichen Agenda des Islam.


Jein. Der Islam selbst ist nicht judenfeindlich.
Den zig Millionen Muslimen in Westafrika oder Südost-Asien sind die Juden komplett egal.
Das ist dann (wie in vielen anderen Bereichen) leider eine sehr spezifische aber vor allem politisch motivierte Auslegung des Islam.


Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Die Hamas


Wie du selbst sagst, eine "Terrororganisation", welche hoffentlich nur einen kleinen Teil der palästinensischen Bevölkerung repräsentiert und mit denen man sowieso nicht verhandeln kann oder sollte.


Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Der Krieg ist für sie ein Geschäft und Ausleben des Hasses zugleich.


Leider ist es so.


Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Denkt daran, wenn ihr vielleicht irgendwo in einer Großstadt unterwegs seid um zu feiern, und dann schreit jemand "Allahu Akbar". Mal sehen, wie cool ihr dann noch sein. Die Israeliten haben das hingegen wöchentlich.


Aber eben auch zu einem großen Teil selbst verschuldet.
Und ja, Terror und Gewalt sind immer die schlechtesten Methoden und tragen nie zur Lösung bei.
"Terror", welcher ja Angst schüren soll, kann aber eben auch dadurch entstehen, dass jüdische Siedler einziehen und die restliche Bevölkerung dadurch verdrängt wird. Stichwort: Existenzangst bspw.


RyzA schrieb:


> Im Gaza Streifen sind die Palästinenser unter schlimmen Bedingungen eingesperrt.


Danke dafür.
Ich hatte in meinem ersten Beitrag auch erwogen, den Gazastreifen mit z.B. einem "Bildungszentrum" für die Uiguren in China gleich zu setzen, habe mich aber nicht getraut.
Reell betrachtet sind aber, hüben wie drüben, die Menschen unter _unmenschlichen_ Bedingungen eingepfercht, werden drangsaliert und entrechtet.
Der Gazastreifen ist ohne eine permanente Belieferung von Außen mit Lebensmitteln, Trinkwasser und Medikamenten etc. nicht überlebensfähig.
Und das widerspricht jeglichem gesunden Menschenverstand, jeglichen Menschenrechten und auch den Ansichten von quasi allen Religionen.
Hilfe und Nächstenliebe predigen sowohl Christen als auch Juden, Muslime, Hinduisten oder Buddhisten (um mal die größten Weltreligionen zu nennen)
Findet dort aber leider nirgendwo ernsthaft statt. Die Religion ist nur ein Deckmantel für geopolitische und ökologische Ansprüche sowohl von Israel als auch von Palästinensern und der restlichen arabischen Welt.


RyzA schrieb:


> Man muß nur vorsichtig sein wenn man Juden bzw Israelis kritisiert. Dann wird man schnell wieder in irgendeine Schublade gesteckt.


Das ist das größte Problem, was ich auch schon angesprochen habe.
Die Juden, das Judentum _braucht_ kein Mensch zu kritisieren, genau so wenig wie irgendeine andere Religion.
Aber den Staat Israel und dessen Politik, die 0,0 mit der Religion zu tun haben, darf und sollte man auch kritisieren.
Egal ob in den "Öffis" oder in der Bild-"Zeitung"


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Die Juden, das Judentum _braucht_ kein Mensch zu kritisieren, genau so wenig wie irgendeine andere Religion.
> Aber den Staat Israel und dessen Politik, die 0,0 mit der Religion zu tun haben, darf und sollte man auch kritisieren.
> Egal ob in den "Öffis" oder in der Bild-"Zeitung"


Schön wäre es wenn es so wäre, ist nur leider nicht so...

Es sind leider ehr so das die ultraorthodoxen Juden die in Israel im Bezug auf politische Entscheidungen sehr viel Macht und Einfluss haben, leider muss man auch sagen das eben jene ultraorthodoxen Juden in vielen Belangen ihrer Weltanschauung, deren Auslegung und ihren Handlungen leider kaum besser sind als Rechtsextreme, oder Islamisten...

Folglich sind die Handlungen im Bezug auf die Palästinenser leider auch in Israel durchaus religös motiviert (Ultraorthodoxe sprechen sich in der Regel für die Vertreibung aus, oder durchaus auch noch extremer, viele Sielder sind Ultraorthodoxe, unter Ultraorthodoxen gibt es nach wie vor den "Traum" eines Großisrael, inkl. Jordannien, usw) und lässt sich die Politik Israels leider nicht 100%ig von der Religion trennen, so gerne man das auch möchte.









						Israelische Regierung - Der Einfluss der Ultraorthodoxen
					

Ihre Zahl nimmt zu, ebenso ihr Einfluss auf die Politik in Israel. Die Ultraorthodoxen sind wieder Teil der Regierung. Ihre Wortführer jubeln, weil einige Versuche gescheitert sind, mehr religiösen Pluralismus zu etablieren. Aber wie viel Macht haben Ultraorthodoxe wirklich in der Regierung?




					www.deutschlandfunk.de
				












						Israels expansive ultraorthodoxe Juden
					

Unermüdlich, einfallsreich und mit harten Bandagen kämpfen Israels Ultraorthodoxe darum, dass die Gesellschaft so werde wie sie. Wirklich gute Gründe dafür haben sie nicht.




					www.nzz.ch
				












						Israel: Radikale Siedler töten durch Brandanschlag Kind - WELT
					

Ein Attentat extremistischer Juden erschüttert Israel: Im Westjordanland starb bei einem Brandanschlag ein palästinensisches Kleinkind. Die Polizei fürchtet nun eine Eskalation der Gewalt.




					www.welt.de


----------



## Albatros1 (11. Mai 2021)

E


----------



## Thomas5010 (11. Mai 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht, genauso wenig wie die Häuser von sowieso schon armen Menschen als Repressalien mit Bulldozern niederzureißen (nachweißlich auch gerne mal ohne das es die Familie eines Terroristen war), oder einfach zu hunderten Siedlungen jenseits der ursprünglich festgelegten Grenzziehungen zu bauen, oder was israelische Siedler immer wieder gerne machen, auf unbewaffnete Palästinenser mit scharfer Munition zu schießen, während die israelische Armee nur zuschaut:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist keine Rechtfertigung, wenn viele hundert Raketen auf Unschuldige geschossen werden. Deine Argumentation ist auch nutzlos. Wollen wir vielleicht die Ursachen für die mannigfaltigen Konflikte der Menschheit bis in die Steinzeit zurückverfolgen. Auch ich könnte eine Argumentationslinie pro jüdisch verknüpfen. Fakt ist: Jetzt sind 700 Raketen auf unschuldige Menschen geschossen worden. Was für eine Rechtfertigung soll es dafür denn bitte geben?


----------



## Sparanus (11. Mai 2021)

Das Judentum hat anders als Islam und Christentum nicht die Tendenz zu missionieren.

Trennung

Die arabischen Staaten haben die Palästiner in diese Situation gebracht, das ganze könnte schon seit 60 Jahren gelöst sein.


----------



## Thomas5010 (11. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Ein Problem ist, auch die Israelis haben einen Gottesstaat. Der Staat ist eins mit der Religion. Das von Gott ausgewählte Volk. Laut allgemeinem Verständnis soll dies über alle anderen Völker erheben.
> Gut, das hat Bush auch mal über US-Amerikaner gesagt.
> Der Islam und das Judentum haben viel gemeinsam. Beide werden für Machtinteressen mißbraucht.
> Um aber der Sache auf den Grund zu gehen muß man die historischen Abläufe betrachten, nicht die heutige Situation alleine.


Israel ist eine Demokratie in der liberale, wie auch konservative vertreten sind.  Die Vetreter des Volkes werden gewählt und wieder abgewählt. Demnächst wird es auch eine arabische Beteiligung im Knesset geben. Was hat das mit einem Gottesstaat, wie Saudi Arabien zu tun? Oder welche Gemeinsamkeiten gibt es mit einer Diktatur in Nordkorea? Ich glaube du wirfst einige Dinge durcheinander.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Mai 2021)

Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Das ist keine Rechtfertigung, wenn viele hundert Raketen auf Unschuldige geschossen werden. Deine Argumentation ist auch nutzlos. Wollen wir vielleicht die Ursachen für die mannigfaltigen Konflikte der Menschheit bis in die Steinzeit zurückverfolgen. Auch ich könnte eine Argumentationslinie pro jüdisch verknüpfen. Fakt ist: Jetzt sind 700 Raketen auf unschuldige Menschen geschossen worden. Was für eine Rechtfertigung soll es dafür denn bitte geben?


Nicht in der Lage zu lesen, oder was ist dein Problem, versuchst du hier nur Streit zu provozieren?
Ich habe geschrieben es gibt keine Rechtfertigung dafür, aber genauso wenig eben für diverse Taten der anderen Seite, beide Seiten sind manigfaltig über die Jahrzehnte des Konflikts keine Unschuldsknaben gewesen und es gibt entsprechend eben im Gesamtkontext des Themas nicht die klare Täter / Opfer Aufteilung.


----------



## Thomas5010 (11. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das Judentum hat anders als Islam und Christentum nicht die Tendenz zu missionieren.
> 
> Trennung
> 
> Die arabischen Staaten haben die Palästiner in diese Situation gebracht, das ganze könnte schon seit 60 Jahren gelöst sein.


Mission ist doch nicht schlecht, wenn die Botschaft friedlich ist. Außerdem missioniert die ganze Welt. Konzerne missionieren Kunden. Jeder macht Werbung für sich auf Instagram oder Facebook. Organisationen wie Greenpeace missionieren täglich auf der Straße für Ihre Mission. Linke, wie auch rechte Gesinnungsgenossen missionieren. Manch eine missioniert täglich hier in diesem Forum für AMD oder Intel. Was soll daran schlimm sein, wenn jemand von Jesus begeistert ist und friedlich missioniert?


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nicht in der Lage zu lesen, oder was ist dein Problem, versuchst du hier nur Streit zu provozieren?
> Ich habe geschrieben es gibt keine Rechtfertigung dafür, aber genauso wenig eben für diverse Taten der anderen Seite, beide Seiten sind manigfaltig über die Jahrzehnte des Konflikts keine Unschuldsknaben gewesen.


Ja das stimmt, sorry. Man kann aber solch eine Tat, wie gerade durch die Hamas geschehen nicht auf die Ebene "beide Seiten sind doch schuldig" herunterstufen. Wenn ein Terrorist auf der Straße deine Familie niedermetzelt, dann interessiert es dich doch auch nicht, ob der Täter in der Vergangenheit ungerecht behandelt wurden ist.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Mai 2021)

Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Was soll daran schlimm sein, wenn jemand von Jesus begeistert ist und friedlich missioniert?


Was daran schlimm ist? Die gottverdammte Realität!
Du siehst ja schon was bei AMD vs Intel im Forum abgeht und dann bei einem
Thema das einen Allanspruch hat? 
Das birgt halt Probleme, immense Probleme.

Natürlich kann man friedlich missionieren, aber irgendwann kommen die Probleme.


----------



## Albatros1 (12. Mai 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nicht in der Lage zu lesen, oder was ist dein Problem, versuchst du hier nur Streit zu provozieren?
> Ich habe geschrieben es gibt keine Rechtfertigung dafür, aber genauso wenig eben für diverse Taten der anderen Seite, beide Seiten sind manigfaltig über die Jahrzehnte des Konflikts keine Unschuldsknaben gewesen und es gibt entsprechend eben im Gesamtkontext des Themas nicht die klare Täter / Opfer Aufteilung.


D


----------



## chill_eule (12. Mai 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> eider muss man auch sagen das eben jene ultraorthodoxen Juden in vielen Belangen ihrer Weltanschauung, deren Auslegung und ihren Handlungen leider kaum besser sind als Rechtsextreme, oder Islamisten...


Stimmt leider. Deswegen meine Aussage aus dem ersten Beitrag, dass Israel innenpolitisch auch gespalten ist.
(Ultra)Orthodoxe Juden vs. die moderne und aufgeklärte Jugend. Diesen Konflikt gibt es ja aber auch in sehr vielen anderen "ziviliserten" Ländern auf der Welt.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> lässt sich die Politik Israels leider nicht 100%ig von der Religion trennen, so gerne man das auch möchte.


Das sollten wir als Außenstehende und möglichst neutrale Beobachter aber zumindest versuchen, so wie wir es in China, Russland (drölfzig andere Beispiele könnten folgen) ja auch tun.
Eine Einmischung in innenpolitische Angelegenheiten von Außen ist immer schwer und fragwürdig, aber Kritik zu äußern sollte immer möglich sein. Die Trennung von Staat und Kirche ist auch längst nicht in jedem Staat der Welt so ausgeprägt wie bei uns, in Israel (leider) eher das Gegenteil, wie @Albatros1 eben angemerkt hat.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> unter Ultraorthodoxen gibt es nach wie vor den "Traum" eines Großisrael


So einen ähnlichen "Traum" gabs hierzulande doch auch schon mal, oder? 
Völliger Humbug natürlich. Je mehr Israel expandiert, sei es durch Krieg oder "Besiedlung", desto mehr Ablehnung erfährt das Land, und dann leider auch zwangsläufig die jüdische Bevölkerung, denn diese definiert sich dann halt doch durch das Judentum als Allgemeinheit.

Die Vermischung von Kirche und Staat ist selten, insgesamt Zielführend, vor allem, wenn dann die Religion nach eigenem Gutdünken zurechtgelegt wird. (Zielführend dann nur für den Machtanspruch der Mehrheit)
Kein Staat der Welt ist frei von irgendwelchen Minderheiten.
Die Unterdrückung oder Ausgrenzung der Selben führt dann meist zu Misstrauen und Ablehnung bis hin zu Gewalt und Hass.
Da ist Israel nur ein Beispiel von vielen. 
Nicht weit so entfernt von uns; ein beliebtes Urlaubsziel und _möchtegern_ EU-Mitglied: Die Türkei. 

Religiös motivierte Kriege und Konflikte gibt es schon immer und wird es auch wohl noch seeehr lange geben.
Hier in Europa waren es auch unzählige untereinander, bis hin zu den Kreuzzügen.
Weshalb auch immer, aber hier in Europa gab es seit Ende des zweiten Weltkrieges einen gewissen "Sprung", da man anscheinend die richtigen Schlüsse gezogen hat und versucht hat aus der Vergangenheit zu lernen.
(Das ist allerdings auch nur der Stand 2020/2021)

Was Technologie/Wissen, aber auch vor allem die Kultur angeht, waren z.B. der Nahe Osten und der Mittelmeerraum _früher_ ™ federführend. Man erinnere sich nur mal an die frühen Hochkulturen wie Ägypten oder Babylonien, oder auch das osmanische Reich später bspw.
Irgendwie und irgendwann haben wir Europäer aber dann, sozusagen, die Überholspur entdeckt und anscheindend schneller aus den Fehlern der Vergangenheit gelernt, bzw. andere (richtigere?) Rückschlüsse gezogen.

Wir sollten uns nicht anmaßen mit erhobenem Zeigefinger irgendwen zurecht zu weisen, aber Kritik muss sein.
Wir können und sollten aber sagen (dürfen):
 "Auf diese Weise haben wir Problem XY gelöst, schaut euch das einfach mal an, vlt. ist das auch was für euch?" 

PS: Ich hoffe zumindest, dass es in Europa und der EU ganz allgemein so weiter geht, mit Frieden, Freiheit und Wohlstand, auch wenn manche Staaten und "Strömungen" grad dagegen arbeiten


----------



## Albatros1 (12. Mai 2021)

Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Mission ist doch nicht schlecht, wenn die Botschaft friedlich ist. Außerdem missioniert die ganze Welt. Konzerne missionieren Kunden. Jeder macht Werbung für sich auf Instagram oder Facebook. Organisationen wie Greenpeace missionieren täglich auf der Straße für Ihre Mission. Linke, wie auch rechte Gesinnungsgenossen missionieren. Manch eine missioniert täglich hier in diesem Forum für AMD oder Intel. Was soll daran schlimm sein, wenn jemand von Jesus begeistert ist und friedlich missioniert?
> 
> Ja das stimmt, sorry. Man kann aber solch eine Tat, wie gerade durch die Hamas geschehen nicht auf die Ebene "beide Seiten sind doch schuldig" herunterstufen. Wenn ein Terrorist auf der Straße deine Familie niedermetzelt, dann interessiert es dich doch auch nicht, ob der Täter in der Vergangenheit ungerecht behandelt wurden ist.


D


----------



## chill_eule (12. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Wasser zuerst für Israel.


Grad erst gesehen.
*Das* wird sowieso die größte Herausforderung in den nächsten Jahrzehnten für Israel aber vor allem die Anrainerstaaten und den gesamten Nahen Osten.
Das tote Meer ist z.B. in relativ absehbarer Zeit leer weil der Jordan _*missbraucht*_ wird für die Trinkwasserversorgung.
Und viel mehr als diesen einen Fluß gibt es dort nicht, was als Trinkwasser herhalten kann 
Trinkwasser war im übrigen auch in der Vergangenheit schon oft ein Kriegsgrund, siehe die Annektierung der Golan-Höhen.
Israel ist technologisch und wirtschaftlich allerdings dermaßen stark, dass es einfach Entsalzungsanlagen aus dem Boden stampfen kann, mithilfe seiner Verbündeten.
Gut für Israel, aber weiterhin schlecht für alle Anderen die dort Leben.


----------



## Thomas5010 (12. Mai 2021)

Das


Albatros1 schrieb:


> Dazu gehört, Israel tötet ca 10 mal soviele Palästinenser als umgekehrt und schießt gerne mal eine Rakete auf ein Haus mit 15 Bewohner um 1 zu treffen. Die anderen Unschuldigen, na ja.
> Die illegalen Siedlungen/Enteignungen, Vertreibungen usw. Festgestellt von der UN.
> Bei Gründung des Staates Enteignung und teilweise Vertreibung der Bevölkerung.
> Wurde die damalige Bevölkerung gefragt, ob sie ihre Heimat aufgeben wollen?
> ...


Da ist es echt schwierig zu diskutieren. Mit Sätzen wie ("Israel tötet ca 10 mal soviele Palästinenser als umgekehrt") zeigt sich einfach eine Voreingenommenheit, welche eine objektive Sichtweise völlig vermissen lässt. Natürlich könnte ich jetzt anführen, dass die Israelis vor jedem (Verteidigungs) Angriff Flugblätter abwerfen und die Zivilbevölkerung in Palästina warnt. Oder das Israelis Palästinenser in ihr Land einbürgern und mit Bildung ausstatten.  Aber fanatische Leute wollen das nicht hören und glauben, was sie glauben wollen. Meistens aus einer religiösen Komponente heraus. Oder weil man den ganzen Tag Berichte von Linksextremen oder Islamisten konsumiert.


----------



## Albatros1 (12. Mai 2021)

M


Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Das
> 
> Da ist es echt schwierig zu diskutieren. Mit Sätzen wie ("Israel tötet ca 10 mal soviele Palästinenser als umgekehrt") zeigt sich einfach eine Voreingenommenheit, welche eine objektive Sichtweise völlig vermissen lässt. Natürlich könnte ich jetzt anführen, dass die Israelis vor jedem (Verteidigungs) Angriff Flugblätter abwerfen und die Zivilbevölkerung in Palästina warnt. Oder das Israelis Palästinenser in ihr Land einbürgern und mit Bildung ausstatten.  Aber fanatische Leute wollen das nicht hören und glauben, was sie glauben wollen. Meistens aus einer religiösen Komponente heraus. Oder weil man den ganzen Tag Berichte von Linksextremen oder Islamisten konsumiert.


S

N


----------



## Thomas5010 (12. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Man stelle sich immer vor, damals hätte man NRW, Hessen und Bayern genommen, die Leute enteignet, einen neuen Staat gegründet und die anderen Bundesländer abgeriegelt.
> Nimmt jemand an, die Bevölkerung der betroffenen Länder hätten Beifall gespendet?
> So abwegig ist das Beispiel nicht. Israel wurde nur aus historisch/religiösen Gründen gewählt und weil die Juden eigentlich in Masse keiner auf seinem Territorium haben wollte. Palästina war damals besetzt, man hat also nur fremdes Land verschenkt.
> Diese Lösung ist der eigentlich Urgrund für die heutigen Probleme. Die Rechtfertigung der religiösen Gruppen, man habe dort vor 2000 Jahren gesiedelt, na ja. Dann könnte Deutschland ja auch die Einverleibung von Tirol......ähem und anderen Gebieten mit diesem Argument anstreben.
> ...


Im fernen Osten sind 99,7 % von arabischen Ländern bewohnt (laut Wikiepdia). Es ist mir schleierhaft, wieso man ein kleines Land, wie Israel, in der Größe eines Bundeslandes wie Hessen, nicht einfach in Frieden leben lässt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 190656 (12. Mai 2021)

Ich hätte ja immer noch den Vorschlag Jerusalem als Atomentlager umzurüsten...


----------



## chill_eule (12. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> damals hätte man NRW, Hessen und Bayern genommen, die Leute enteignet, einen neuen Staat gegründet und die anderen Bundesländer abgeriegelt.


Wird auch mal Zeit! 

Spaß beiseite, alle Bundesländer, selbst unser "Siebzehntes" haben ihren Charme und tolle Menschen 



Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Es ist mir schleierhaft, wieso man einem kleinen Land, wie Israel, in der Größe eines Bundeslandes wie Hessen, nicht einfach in Frieden leben lässt.


Weil aus Sicht der vorherigen Eigentümer Israel einfach nicht dort hin gehört und das eigene Staatsgebiet fremdbestimmt umverteilt wurde.
Sowas gibts sogar noch in Europa...wenn auch in deutlich kleinerem Ausmaß:








						Belgien und Frankreich: Grenzwertiger Move
					

Ein belgischer Landwirt versetzt  kurzerhand einen Grenzstein. Das lässt Frankreich nicht einfach so stehen.




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				






Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Oder das Israelis Palästinenser in ihr Land einbürgern und mit Bildung ausstatten.


*Nur das*, ohne Bomben und Raketen durch die israelische Luftwaffe wäre doch mal ein Anfang, oder?
(Die Palästinenser haben ja noch nicht mal _ordentliches_ Militär, geschweige denn eine Luftwaffe...)

Die Politik der offenen Arme.
Ganz ehrlich, der Gazastreifen ist ein kleines Nichts. Das Westjordanland wäre für Israel aber schon eine deutliche _Verbesserung_, sofern es auch offiziell zum Staatsgebiet gehört.
Da müsste man einfach mal in den sauren Apfel beißen und sagen "Okay, Augen zu und durch"...
Die Gesamtbevölkerung würde natürlich plötzlich stark anwachsen, aber es gehört ja nun längst nicht jeder der rund 4 Mio. Palästinenser in Gaza und Westjordanland der Hamas an...
Das sind auch nur Menschen. Mütter die um ihre Kinder weinen und Väter die ihre Familie beschützen wollen.
Gebt den Menschen einfach Sicherheit, eine Lebensgrundlage, Arbeit und so viel Bildung wie Möglich.
Und die Sicherheit ist mMn. der wichtigste Aspekt. Sobald niemand mehr ernsthaft um sein Leben oder Existenz fürchten muss, wird dieser sich auch sehr schnell in ein Staatsgebilde einfügen, zumindest die große Mehrheit. Und darauf kommts doch an.
*Kompromiss* ist das Stichwort überhaupt in dem Zusammenhang.

PS:


Mr_X58 schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja immer noch den Vorschlag Jerusalem als Atomentlager umzurüsten...


Wenn du schon so einen flotten Spruch raus haust, dann bitte auch in korrektem Deutsch...


----------



## Thomas5010 (12. Mai 2021)

Mitten in einer harmonisierenden Situation in der Israel eine arabische Opposition im Knesset erlaubt hat (ein einmaliger Vorgang), greift die Hamas mit 700 Raketen unschuldige Menschen in Israel an.

Es bestand gar keine akute Konfliktsituation, sondern Israel hat arabischen Politikern den Weg in den Knesset geebnet. Trotzdem werden wieder Menschen terrorisiert. Es wird seine Gründe haben, dass Terrororganisationen, wie die Hamas immer mehr die Unterstützung arabischer Großmächte verlieren (z.B. Saudi Arabien).


----------



## chill_eule (12. Mai 2021)

Forum war schneller als ich, siehe oben


----------



## Thomas5010 (12. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wird auch mal Zeit!
> 
> Spaß beiseite, alle Bundesländer, selbst unser "Siebzehntes" haben ihren Charme und tolle Menschen
> 
> ...


Man muss es auch dir sagen. Diejenigen die nicht mehr in der Lage sind Opfer von Tätern zu unterscheiden. Die Hamas waren diejenigen die hunderte Raketen auf unschuldige geschossen hat.


----------



## chill_eule (12. Mai 2021)

Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Es bestand gar keine akute Konfliktsituation


Hast du mal irgendwelche Nachrichten zu dem aktuellen Konflikt gelesen/gesehen? 

PS: Ich verurteile die Hamas genau so wie du. Das ist eine terroristische Organisation. Opfer und Täter sind aber auf beiden Seiten zu finden. Irgendwie setzt du anscheinend immer die Hamas mit den Palästinensern gleich, was halt falsch ist. Genau so wie man auch nicht "die Juden" mit dem Staat Israel gleichsetzen kann.
Sehr viele Menschen auf beiden Seiten verurteilen die Gewalt, zurecht.


----------



## Thomas5010 (12. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Hast du mal irgendwelche Nachrichten zu dem aktuellen Konflikt gelesen/gesehen?


Vielleicht solltest du mal die Nachrichten lesen. Die Araber haben sich sehr gefreut teil einer israelischen Regierung sein zu können. Linksradikale Quellen helfen dir nicht weiter.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Mai 2021)

Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt, sorry. Man kann aber solch eine Tat, wie gerade durch die Hamas geschehen nicht auf die Ebene "beide Seiten sind doch schuldig" herunterstufen. Wenn ein Terrorist auf der Straße deine Familie niedermetzelt, dann interessiert es dich doch auch nicht, ob der Täter in der Vergangenheit ungerecht behandelt wurden ist.



Es ist aber eben nicht die Vergangenheit die hier die Gegenwart aufwiegt, sondern genauso die Gegenwart in der immer noch neue Gründe geschaffen werden!
Israel beging doch nicht nur in der Vergangenheit Unrecht, sondern von israelischer Seite wird genauso wie von Palästinensischer Seite fortlaufend Unrecht begangen, wie halt angeführt das israelische ultraorthodoxe Siedler unbewaffnete Palästinenser erschießen, oder Palästinenser dann Anschläge verüben bei denen Israelis ums Leben kommen, und das führt halt auf beiden Seiten zu Aktion und Reaktion und solange beide Seiten weiter Unrecht begehen und nicht zur Besinnung kommen, das es so nie Frieden geben kann, wird das auch in den kommenden Jahrzehnten immer so weiter gehen.



Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Da ist es echt schwierig zu diskutieren. Mit Sätzen wie ("Israel tötet ca 10 mal soviele Palästinenser als umgekehrt") zeigt sich einfach eine Voreingenommenheit, welche eine objektive Sichtweise völlig vermissen lässt.



Sorry, aber deine Sicht ist nicht gerade objektiver, du bist in deinen Ausführungen auch klar parteiergreifend pro israelisch und entsprechend voreingenommen ist deine Argumentation.


Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Natürlich könnte ich jetzt anführen, dass die Israelis vor jedem (Verteidigungs) Angriff Flugblätter abwerfen und die Zivilbevölkerung in Palästina warnt. Oder das Israelis Palästinenser in ihr Land einbürgern und mit Bildung ausstatten.


Oh woran erinnert das blos, die Afrikaner sollen mal gefälligst dankbar sein, die Europäer haben Bildung und Zivilisation gebracht... 

So besonders glücklich sind die "kolonisierten Minderheiten" mit ihren "israelischen Kolonialherren" aber scheinbar auch nicht:

Zitat: "Chalifa Chalifa, ein 32-jähriger Druse, sagte: "Wir protestieren dafür, dass wir die gleichen Rechte haben. Das Problem ist die Intention des Gesetzes, die Gesellschaft nach Gruppen aufzuspalten." Die Drusen hätten kein Problem mit dem jüdischen Staat. "Wir dienen dem Land", sagte Chalifa, der auch in der israelischen Armee war.

Die Kritik der Drusen an dem Gesetz trifft die Regierung, weil die arabische Minderheit als loyal zum Staat Israel gilt und - anders als muslimische und christliche Araber - in der israelischen Armee dient."









						"Bürger zweiter Klasse": Zehntausende protestieren in Israel
					

Zehntausende Israelis haben gegen das "Nationalitätsgesetz" in Tel Aviv protestiert. Das im Juli verabschiedete Gesetz verankert Israels Status als jüdischen...




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				






Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Aber fanatische Leute wollen das nicht hören und glauben, was sie glauben wollen. Meistens aus einer religiösen Komponente heraus. Oder weil man den ganzen Tag Berichte von Linksextremen oder Islamisten konsumiert.


Ah ja, natürlich alles Fanatiker auf der anderen Seite, schon klar...
Natürlich gibt es die, aber eben auch auf beiden Seiten (siehe Ultraorthodoxe bei den Israelis & eben Islamisten bei den Palästinensern) und im Grunde könnte man dir bei der Aussage ja schon fast selbst "fanatismus" atestieren. 



Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Im fernen Osten sind 99,7 % von arabischen Ländern bewohnt (laut Wikiepdia). Es ist mir schleierhaft, wieso man ein kleines Land, wie Israel, in der Größe eines Bundeslandes wie Hessen, nicht einfach in Frieden leben lässt.


Ja warum nur mag  das nicht funktionieren?
Frag dich mal, wie würdest du dich fühlen wenn die Bundesregierung plötzlich kommen würde und in deiner Wohnung / deinem Haus einfach mal 50% der Zimmer jemand dir fremden geben würde, wobei du drei Zimmer bekommst und die fremde Person 1 Zimmer, sowie Küche und Bad und das Ganze mit der Begründung das diese Person das Recht darauf hätte dort zu leben, weil an der gleichen Stelle vor 40 Jahren mal das Haus stand in dem er als Kind gewohnt hat?


----------



## Thomas5010 (12. Mai 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es ist aber eben nicht die Vergangenheit die hier die Gegenwart aufwiegt, sondern genauso die Gegenwart in der immer noch neue Gründe geschaffen werden!
> Israel beging doch nicht nur in der Vergangenheit Unrecht, sondern von israelischer Seite wird genauso wie von Palästinensischer Seite fortlaufend Unrecht begangen, wie halt angeführt das israelische ultraorthodoxe Siedler unbewaffnete Palästinenser erschießen, oder Palästinenser dann Anschläge verüben bei denen Israelis ums Leben kommen, und das führt halt auf beiden Seiten zu Aktion und Reaktion und solange beide Seiten weiter Unrecht begehen und nicht zur Besinnung kommen, das es so nie Frieden geben kann, wird das auch in den kommenden Jahrzehnten immer so weiter gehen.
> 
> 
> ...


Leute, diese ganzen endlosen Diskussionen bringen nichts. Die Hamas hat Israel mit 700 Raketen beschossen und Menschen getötet. Das sagt doch schon alles. Wer noch klar im Kopf ist, der weiß noch, wer Opfer und Täter ist. Die ganzen Beschwichtigungen und Verharmlosungen eurerseits wirken jetzt allerdings sehr ermüdend. Bis dann.


----------



## chill_eule (12. Mai 2021)

Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Linksradikale Quellen helfen dir nicht weiter.


Gehts noch? 
Was hat das mit "linksradikalen" Quellen zu tun?
Alle Medien berichten über den Ursprung der aktuellen Eskalation gleichermaßen.
Das rechtfertig in keiner Weise die brutale Gewalt durch Raketenbeschuss, aber du tust ja grade so, als ob dort "grundlos" ein Konflikt entstanden ist. (Welcher dann leider in massiver Gewalt geendet ist)








						Jerusalem
					

Jerusalem




					www.tagesschau.de
				



Und bitte erzähl mir jetzt nicht, die ARD/Tagesschau wären linksradikal 


Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Bis dann.


Ist wohl besser so. Eine neutrale Diskussion scheint hier unmöglich 

PS: Noch eine (ernstgemeinte) Frage zum Schluss: Bist du jüdischen Glaubens oder jüdischer Abstammung?


----------



## Don-71 (12. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Man stelle sich immer vor, damals hätte man NRW, Hessen und Bayern genommen, die Leute enteignet, einen neuen Staat gegründet und die anderen Bundesländer abgeriegelt.
> Nimmt jemand an, die Bevölkerung der betroffenen Länder hätten Beifall gespendet?
> So abwegig ist das Beispiel nicht. Israel wurde nur aus historisch/religiösen Gründen gewählt und weil die Juden eigentlich in Masse keiner auf seinem Territorium haben wollte. Palästina war damals besetzt, man hat also nur fremdes Land verschenkt.
> Diese Lösung ist der eigentlich Urgrund für die heutigen Probleme. Die Rechtfertigung der religiösen Gruppen, man habe dort vor 2000 Jahren gesiedelt, na ja. Dann könnte Deutschland ja auch die Einverleibung von Tirol......ähem und anderen Gebieten mit diesem Argument anstreben.
> ...


Das ganze ist schon etwas differenzierter, viele haben die Fakten auch nicht so wirklich parat.
Auch haben viele vergessen, das Deutsche oder Deutschland *zweimal* sehr ausschlaggebend für den historischen Verlauf war. Den Zionismus gibt es seit Mitte des 19 Jahrhunderts und es zog schon vor Israel eine Menge Juden in das heutige Israel/Palästina, wo sie sehr friedlich in Koexistenz mit den muslimischen Arabern lebten unter dem Dach des Osmanischen Reiches. Das ganze war ziemlich problemlos bis die Jungtürken die Macht im Osmanischen Reich übernahmen und der WWI begann. Die Jungtürken waren stark nationalistisch und auch teilweise islamisch geprägt und der WWI bot ihnen Chancen, dieses teilweise durch Genozide umzusetzen. Waren die deutschen Militärs beim einschreiten gegen die Armenier (Genozid) noch zögerlich und ließen den Dingen sehr oft ihren Lauf, waren es ganz klar das deutsche Militär und Deutsche in Form von General Falkenhayn, die den geplanten Genozid/ Deportation (1917/18) mit Wüstenmärschen, der jungtürkischen Regierung an allen Juden in Palästina mit militärischer Macht verhinderten.
(Sehr viele Leute wissen das gar nicht mehr)
Danach kamen die Engländer und sehr bezeichnend führten sie eine aktive Politik gegen den Zionismus, d.h. die Einwanderung von Juden in das damalige Palästina wurden beschränkt und teilweise verhindert, einmal natürlich um seinen eigenen kolonial Anspruch weiter durchzusetzen, andererseits aber auch, weil man sich der Probleme bewusst war, was passiert wenn sich zwei unterschiedliche Lager um das gleiche Land streiten.
Letzendlich haben dann die Nazis und das dritte Reich mit dem unsäglichen Holocaust, den aggressiven zionistischen Gruppen (wie jede andere Bewegung gab es hier aggressive und gemäßigte Gruppen), die moralische Handhabe vor der ganzen Welt in die Hand gegeben, Palästina mit Gewalt zu "annektieren" komplett auf Kosten der arabischen Palästinenser, die dort seit 2000 Jahren lebten. Erst der Holocaust, hat den aggressiven und gewaltbereiten Zionismus zum Durchbruch verholfen, der davor auf der Weltbühne (Regierungen) nicht wirklich große Unterstützung hatte.
Seit dem nehmen sich beide Seiten nichts mit Greultaten, ob nun Terroranschläge und  guerilla Kriege des Unterlegenen oder systhematische Unterdrückung und Verbannung in Armut (Menschen zweiter Klasse) durch den Gewinner. Die teilweise Wandlung des Islam im 20 Jahrhundert zu einer aggressiveren Auslegung trägt seinen Teil dazu bei, haargenauso wie die proportional (steigende) Aggressivität der Ultraorthodoxen. (Siehe Rabin).

Die Schützengräben sind meiner Meinung nach so tief, dass es dort gar keine schnelle Lösung geben kann, außerdem wurde der Konflikt über Jahrzehnte immer wieder durch verschiedenen Interessensgruppen und Regierungen außerhalb Israels, jeglicher Coleur, ausgenutzt, angeheizt und misssbraucht.
Es gibt schon lange keinen "Neutralen" mehr, dem beide Seiten vertrauen wollen oder können, um einer Lösung näher zu kommen.

Ach ja, weil hier immer wieder einer auf den 700 Raketen rumhackt, die Waffe des Unterlegnen/Schwächeren, der sich nicht in sein unterdrücktes Schicksal fügen möchte, was man bei den Palästinenser auch durchaus nachvollziehen kann, war schon immer Terror, seit Menschengedenken. Das wird sich auch nie ändern.
Man schaue sich England - Schottland oder England - Irland an, ähnlich und bei einem dieser Konflikte, bis Heute nur ein eher brüchiger Waffenstillstand. Oder auch Türkei / Türken - Kurden.

Ohne Vernunft und Verbesserung der Lebensbedingungen der Palästinenser, die in den Augen der Mehrzahl der palästinensischen Bevölkerung, nicht Politiker oder politische oder religiöse Organisationen, die Hoffnung auf ein besserers oder menschenwürdiges Leben wecken, wird es auf sehr absehbare und wohl auch längere Zeit, bei solchen "700" Raketen von Zeit zur Zeit bleiben.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Mai 2021)

Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Leute, diese ganzen endlosen Diskussionen bringen nichts. Die Hamas hat Israel mit 700 Raketen beschossen und Menschen getötet. Das sagt doch schon alles. *Wer noch klar im Kopf ist*, der weiß noch, wer Opfer und Täter ist. Die ganzen Beschwichtigungen und Verharmlosungen eurerseits wirken jetzt allerdings sehr ermüdend. Bis dann.


Niemand beschwichtigt oder verharmlost hier den aktuellen Raketenangriff, dir passt es eben nur nicht das du keine rein einseitige schwarz / weiß Zustimmung zu der allgemeinen Schuldzuweisung bekommst, sondern eben differenzierte Ansichten / Meinungen zu dem Thema und entsprechend atestierst du eben auch gleich mal all jenen Personen im Kopf kaputt, oder Linksextreme Spinner, zu sein.

Soviel mal zu deiner propagierten Objektivität, die ist gleich null.


----------



## Don-71 (12. Mai 2021)

Salve,

leider gibt es bei einigen festgefahrenen Konflikten auf dieser Welt, solche Menschen wie Thomas5010, die nur schwarz / weiß denken und damit eigentlich alles nur anheizen.
Etwas Off Topic, ich habe *versucht, *mich mit einigen türkischstämmigen Bekannten / Arbeitskollegen mal über die Kurdenproblematik zu unterhalten, im Grunde musste ich das immer abbrechen, weil mir ein Streit darüber nicht der Bruch der Bekanntschaft oder des Verhältnisses wert war. Aber sobald man mal Argumente aus Sicht der Kurden vorbringt, wird es zu 95% heftig unangenehm und es gibt sofort Schuldzuweisungen an einen, ob man "Kurdenfreund" wäre und Terror unterstüzen würde?!
Das ist es dann nicht wert.
Und hier sieht es bei Thomas5010 haargenauso aus, bringt man Argumente und Sichtweisen aus Sicht der Palästinenser gibt es es sofort die Schuldzuweisung, man würde Terror verteidigen oder sogar unterstützen, der gleiche Reflex und die *mangelnde Bereitschaft und Wille*, eine Geschichte von beiden Seiten zu betrachten, um gegebenenfalls einen vernünftigen Ausweg zu finden.


----------



## Albatros1 (12. Mai 2021)

Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Im fernen Osten sind 99,7 % von arabischen Ländern bewohnt (laut Wikiepdia). Es ist mir schleierhaft, wieso man ein kleines Land, wie Israel, in der Größe eines Bundeslandes wie Hessen, nicht einfach in Frieden leben lässt.


I


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Mai 2021)

Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Der Konflikt zwischen Israel und Palästina hat den Ursprung in seiner judenfeindlichen Agenda des Islam.
> 
> Der Islam hasst Juden. Die Hamas, und die anderen Terrororganisationen eifern dem nach.


Absoluter Bullshit! Die Juden haben jahrhundertelang friedlich in Nordafrika gelebt, diese arabischstämmigen Juden (Mizrachim), sind heute allerdings in Israel Bürger 2. Klasse unter den osteuropäischstämmigen Juden (Chasaren).

Davon abgesehen hat im Mittelalter, das islamisch-osmanische Reich die Juden aufgenommen, als in Europa die Christen die Juden vernichten wollten. Im 2. Weltkrieg hat Albanien, welche mehr als die Hälfte muslimisch sind, auch viele Juden aufgenommen.

Edit: Wer ist der meisterwähnte Prophet im Qur'an? Muhammed? Falsch! Moses wird am meisten erwähnt und wird im Islam als Prophet anerkannt und die Thora wird auch als eins der großen Offenbarungsbücher vom selben Gott (Allah/Eloah) anerkannt.

Edit II: Orthodoxe Juden akzeptieren Israel als Staat auch nicht, weil Gott ihnen einen eigenen Staat bis zum Erscheinen des Messias verboten hat. Sind die orthodoxen Juden jetzt auch judenfeindlich und antisemitisch?


----------



## -ElCritico- (12. Mai 2021)

Don-17 und die anderen:
Es gibt keinen akuten Grund Israel jetzt massiv anzugreifen, wohlgemerkt die Zivilbevölkerung. Um das festzustellen brauche ich weder gegen Palästinenser oder gegen andere Gruppierungen zu sein. Ich mag die isralische Regierung nicht mal. Gewalt geven Zivilisten ist durch nichts, gar nichts zu rechtfertigen. Sofern bin ich komplett bei Thomas.

Ich werde mal die Heuchlerei hier aufzeigen. Die Argumentationskette:
1. Thomas und ich: Gewalt gegen Zivilisten kann man durch nichts rechtfertigen.
2. Die anderen: Aber die Israelis tun dies und das auch ( das Fachwort dafür: Whataboutism,  googelt nach).
3. Wir: Was hat das mit DIESEM Angriff zu tun?
4. Andere: Es gab Henne, dann Ei oder andersherum... Hamas  ist ein kleiner Teil der Palästinenser... blabla
5. Wir: Wir verurteilem doch gar nicht die Palästinenser. Es ging uns von vorne herein um DIESEN Angriff durch Hamas.
6. Andere: Durch dies und das, was man bei diversen Quellen nachlesen kann, die nicht unbedingt links sind, haben die Israelis doch provoziert.

Dann landen wir wieder bei 1. und es geht von vorne los. Nochmals, Gewalt an Zivilisten ist durch NICHTS zu rechtfertigen. Es geht um DEN Konflikt jetzt.

Wenn man sich auf die letzten Punkte einigt, kann man eine gesunde Diskussion zum Thema führen, sonst entartet es in Whataboutism von ideologisch Verblendeten.

Zur Info, der jetztige Angriff hat viel mehr mit dem Iran zu tun, als die gesamte Araber vs. Juden Saga.


----------



## Don-71 (12. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch nicht, weshalb man nicht Staatsgebiet der Täter dafür genommen hat. So ein kleines Land in Europa hätte nicht gestört. Die Mehrheit in Europa wäre ja von Christen bewohnt.
> Sorry, aber einige westlich Länder haben schon wegen geringerem einen Krieg angezettelt.
> Was ist das für eine ignorante Meinung?
> Übrigens, die Zahl 10 habe ich nicht aus dem hohlen Bauch genannt. Wer die Zahlen kennt.....


Dein Vorschlag hätte auch zu bösem Blut geführt und zweitens untauglich, weil es religiös und symbolisch aufgeladen ist, ich meine der Zionismus, war ja nicht umsonst eine Bewegung ins ehemalige heilige Land und Jerusalem mit der Klagemauer der Hauptpreis. Die Symbole sind ja selbst heute völlig unantastbar, noch mehr auf jüdischer Seite, als von der arabischen Seite.


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Don-17 und die anderen:
> Es gibt keinen akuten Grund Israel jetzt massiv anzugreifen, wohlgemerkt die Zivilbevölkerung. Um das festzustellen brauche ich weder gegen Palästinenser oder gegen andere Gruppierungen zu sein. Ich mag die isralische Regierung nicht mal. Gewalt geven Zivilisten ist durch nichts, gar nichts zu rechtfertigen. Sofern bin ich komplett bei Thomas.
> 
> Ich werde mal die Heuchlerei hier aufzeigen. Die Argumentationskette:
> ...


Was ein völliger Bullshit, du kannst doch diesen Angriff, der symbolisch auf der angedrohten Räumung (wurde gerichtlich  vertagt) von arabischen Wohnungen in Ost- Jerusalem beruht und zu heftigen Ausschreitungen zwischen Palästinensern und der israelischen Polizei führte nicht aus dem Kontext reißen!
Bei dem ganzen Konflikt dreht es sich schon seit Jahrzehnten um Symbole und natürlich auch darum, das Israel immer weiter Siedlungen baut, um Palästinenser zu verdrängen und ihren Anspruch auf ganz Jerusalem inklusive dem Ostteil allumfassend mit Gewalt und Verdrägung durchsetzt!


----------



## Albatros1 (12. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dein Vorschlag hätte auch zu bösem Blut geführt und zweitens untauglich, weil es religiös und symbolisch Aufgeladen ist, ich meine der Zionismus, war ja nicht umsonst eine Bewegung ins ehemalige heilige Land und Jerusalem mit der Klagemauer der Hauptpreis. Die Symbole sind ja selbst heute völlig unantastbar, noch mehr auf jüdischer Seite, als von der arabischen Seite.


W


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dein Vorschlag hätte auch zu bösem Blut geführt und zweitens untauglich, weil es religiös und symbolisch aufgeladen ist, ich meine der Zionismus, war ja nicht umsonst eine *Bewegung* ins ehemalige heilige Land und Jerusalem mit der Klagemauer der Hauptpreis.


Bewegung ist ein sehr starker Euphemismus für militärische Okkupation...


----------



## Don-71 (12. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Bewegung ist ein sehr starker Euphemismus für militärische Okkupation...


Lese meinen Post 38, der Zionismus war zu Begin im 19 Jahrhundert eine Bewegung, sogar eher friedlich. Das hat sich dann nach und nach teilweise geändert und erst der Holocaust hat die militärische Okkupation moralisch und politisch möglich gemacht.


----------



## Albatros1 (12. Mai 2021)

E


----------



## -ElCritico- (12. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was ein völliger Bullshit, du kannst doch diesen Angriff, der symbolisch auf der angedrohten Räumung (wurde gerichtlich  vertagt) von arabischen Wohnungen in Ost- Jerusalem beruht und zu heftigen Ausschreitungen zwischen Palästinensern und der israelischen Polizei führte nicht aus dem Kontext reißen!
> Bei dem ganzen Konflikt dreht es sich schon seit Jahrzehnten um Symbole und natürlich auch darum, das Israel immer weiter Siedlungen baut, um Palästinenser zu verdrängen und ihren Anspruch auf ganz Jerusalem inklusive dem Ostteil allumfassend mit Gewalt und Verdrägung durchsetzt!


Ich habe nichts aus dem Kontext gerissen. Gewalt gegen Zivilisten ist falsch. Der Ausübende heißt Hamas. Ich verurteile das und jeder mit einem gesunden Menschenverstand sollte auch.
Wie es zu DIESEM Konflikt gekommen ist, ist doch relevant. Das wäre kein Whataboutism, sondern die objektive Aufklärung der Umstände. Das eine (die Verurteilung von Gewalt) schließt das andere (Hintergründe) nicht aus.

Ich helfe dir weiter auf die Sprünge. In Israel gibt es einen nicht unerheblichen Teil der Bevölkerung, der an einer friedlichen Lösung interessiert ist. Netanjahu ist ein Kriegstreiber, er könnte womöglich ins Gefängnis landen, falls er nicht mehr der Präsident ist. Seit vier Jahren hat seine Partei Schwierigkeiten stabile Mehrheiten zu bilden. Nachdem die arabischen Staaten eingelenkt hatten, wurde es für Netanjahu noch enger mit der Wiederwahl. Währenddessen ist Trump vom iranischen Nuklearprogramm abgetreten. Der Iran hat infolgedessen Hisbollah, Hamas und die Huttis bis an die Zähne bewaffnet bzw. für einen Krieg scharf gemacht. Dann hat Biden die Wahl gewonnen. Der Iran ist an der Wiederaufnahme der Verhandlungen zum Atomabkommen interessiert, daher haben sie ihre Terroraktivitäten deutlich vermindert.
Hamas war aber zu dem Zeitpunkt bis an die Zähne bewaffnet.
Wem würde der Konflikt am meisten nutzen? Benjamin Netanjahu!
Wie du richtig dargelegt hast, hat er provoziert, bis die gewünschte Reaktion kam. Jetzt kann er das Volk hinter sich gegen einen gemeinsamen "Feind" von außen vereinen und wiedergewählt werden.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Mai 2021)

Netanjahu ist sicherlich kein Bremser, aber es gibt derart viele in der israelischen Politik die das ganze noch mehr eskalieren lassen würden, dass dieser Mann sicherlich nicht der Worst Case in der Situation ist.


----------



## -ElCritico- (12. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Netanjahu ist sicherlich kein Bremser, aber es gibt derart viele in der israelischen Politik die das ganze noch mehr eskalieren lassen würden, dass dieser Mann sicherlich nicht der Worst Case in der Situation ist.


Er ist deren Anführer. Wie gesagt, vor allem die jungere Bevölkerung Israels hat den Konflikt satt. Das kommt so durch die Medien nicht hindurch zu den ideologisch Verblendeten. Die arabischen Staaten haben mittlerweile Schiss vorm Iran, sie betrachten Israel als Verbündeten.
Es sind nur noch die Rechten und die Orthodoxen in Israel, und Hamas selbst am Konflikt interessiert. Ohne ihn hätten sie keine Daseinsberechtigung mehr.


----------



## Thomas5010 (12. Mai 2021)

Historisch sollte man daran erinnern, dass Israel bereits 1400 v.Chr. das Land bezogen hatte. Da gab es noch keinen Iran oder andere arabische Staaten. Israel hatte schon immer ihr Staatsgebiet dort gehabt.

Hinzu kommt, dass das heutige Staatsgebiet überhaupt nicht bewohnt war als Israel 1948 zurückgekehrt ist. Es wurde de facto den Arabern kein Land abgenommen. Israel musste das Land wieder aufwendig bewirtschaften. Dort waren zahlreiche Sümpfe entstanden und etliche sind bei der Bewirtschaftung gestorben.

Ich verstehe den Hass der Araber einfacher nicht, die ein kleines Land in der Größe Hessens nicht einfach tolerieren können.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Mai 2021)

Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den Hass der Araber einfacher nicht, die ein kleines Land in der Größe Hessens nicht einfach tolerieren können.


Diese Aussage könnte man auch andersrum formulieren: Ich verstehe den Hass der Israelis einfach nicht, die die Palästinenser nicht mal im Monat Ramadan in Ruhe lassen, und immer weiter vertreiben wollen.


----------



## Thomas5010 (12. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Diese Frage könnte man auch andersrum stellen: Ich verstehe den Hass der Israelis einfach nicht, die die Palästinenser nicht mal im Monat Ramadan in Ruhe lassen, und immer weiter vertreiben wollen.


Das sind doch alles nur Schein-Argumente. Ich verstehe auch das Argument nicht. Waren es nicht die Hamas die 700 Raketen auf Unschuldige abgefeuert haben? Wer hat die Ruhe nicht eingehalten?

Die ganze Argumentation von dir führt zu gar nichts und rechtfertigt nur das eigene Gedankengut.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Mai 2021)

Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Das sind doch alles nur Schein-Argumente. Ich verstehe auch das Argument nicht. Waren es nicht die Hamas die 700 Raketen auf Unschuldige abgefeuert haben? Wer hat die Ruhe nicht eingehalten?
> 
> Die ganze Argumentation von dir ist doch Scheinheilig.


Okay und im Gegenzug greift das Militär dann betende Zivilisten in der Al Aqsa Moschee an. Wo ist da der Sinn?


----------



## Thomas5010 (12. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Okay und im Gegenzug greift das Militär dann betende Zivilisten in der Al Aqsa Moschee an. Wo ist da der Sinn?


Keiner von uns war dabei. Daher wäre ich mit solchen Behauptungen sehr vorsichtig. Ich könnte jetzt auch ähnliche Argumente anführen aber wohin soll deine Argumentation denn führen? Was hat das mit den 700 Raketen zu tun die auf unschuldige Zivilisten geschossen werden?


----------



## chill_eule (12. Mai 2021)

Ursprünglich ging es hier doch auch nur um die israelische Regierung und ihre Politik?
Ich habe zumindest versucht nur diese zu kritisieren und nicht die Bevölkerung Israels selbst.

Allerdings wählen die Israelis ja ihre Regierung auch frei und demokratisch und wissen also Wen sie sich da als Ministerpräsidenten ausgesucht haben.
Wie man ja an den Wahlergebnissen sehen kann gibt es tatsächlich einen großen Teil der Bevölkerung, die quasi die Nase voll von der aktuellen Regierung haben. Ein ähnlich großer Teil wählt aber eben auch "bewährtes".
Eine Patt-Situation seit 2-3 Jahren.
Direkt im Anschluss nach dem Angriff der Hamas hat Netanyahu aber auch direkt massive Vergeltungsmaßnahmen durch die Luftwaffe angekündigt, also schön noch Öl ins Feuer kippen.
Denn die israelische Luftwaffe bombt leider auch nicht immer mit 100% Treffsicherheit nur die Terroristen weg.
Da sterben auch unschuldige Zivilisten durch das Militär.
Bomben auf den Gazastreifen werfen ist keine Lösung, das ist einfach nur blinde Rache.
Das hilft auch Niemanden, außer den Umfragewerten.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Mai 2021)

Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Keiner von uns war dabei. Daher wäre ich mit solchen Behauptungen sehr vorsichtig. Ich könnte jetzt auch ähnliche Argumente anführen aber wohin soll deine Argumentation denn führen? Was hat das mit den 700 Raketen zu tun die auf unschuldige Zivilisten geschossen werden?


Ich habe Videos gesehen, die eindeutig zeigen, dass Muslime im Gebet standen, während israelisches Militär dort Gasgranaten reinschmiss und Betenden verscheuchte.

Edit:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P1pt40ZelgM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ist sowas normal? Wo ist da der Zusammenanhang zu den 700 Raketen, frage ich dich? Geht es hier vielleicht nicht um etwas ganz anderes?

Edit II: Ich persönlich verurteile jeden Terrorismus an Zivilisten, egal von welcher Seite er kommt - und hier liegt nämlich auch der Punkt. Terror wird hier von beiden Seiten ausgeübt. Die Verlierer sind die israelischen und palästinensischen Zivilisten.


----------



## Thomas5010 (12. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich habe Videos gesehen, die eindeutig zeigen, dass Muslime im Gebet standen, während israelisches Militär dort Gasgranaten reinschmiss und Betenden verscheuchte.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


Dir muss doch dein Menschenverstand sagen, dass solch eine Argumentation zu gar nichts führt. Sollen wir uns jetzt mit angeblichen (Einzel)Verbrechen bewerfen. Du argumentierst, wie ein Terrorist. Dieser argumentiert auch immer mit angeblichen Vorfällen die für seine Gräueltaten ausschlaggebend gewesen sein sollen.

Fakt ist: Es gibt kein Argument und auch keine Entschuldigungen über 1000 Raketen auf unschuldige Menschen zu schießen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Mai 2021)

Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Dir muss doch dein Menschenverstand sagen, dass solch eine Argumentation zu gar nichts führt. Sollen wir uns jetzt mit angeblichen (Einzel)Verbrechen bewerfen. Du argumentierst, wie ein Terrorist. Dieser argumentiert auch immer mit angeblichen Vorfällen die für seine Gräueltaten ausschlaggebend gewesen sein sollen.
> 
> Fakt ist: Es gibt kein Argument und auch keine Entschuldigungen über 1000 Raketen auf unschuldige Menschen zu schießen.


Wie viele tote Zivile unter Palästinensern gibt es bis jetzt?


----------



## -ElCritico- (12. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ursprünglich ging es hier doch auch nur um die israelische Regierung und ihre Politik?
> Ich habe zumindest versucht nur diese zu kritisieren und nicht die Bevölkerung Israels selbst.
> 
> Allerdings wählen die Israelis ja ihre Regierung auch frei und demokratisch und wissen also Wen sie sich da als Ministerpräsidenten ausgesucht haben.
> ...


Die  Bemühungen vom friedlichen Miteinander sind nicht neu. Man hat den Vorreiter einfach erschossen.
Am besten "Jitzchak Rabin" googeln, die Mehrheit war schon damals da (1995). Netanjahus Partei lässt absichtlich den Konflikt periodisch entfachen, sonst lassen sie ganz schnell ihre Feder.

Fun fact:
Heutige Palästinenser weisen eine größere autosomale  Ähnlichkeit (DNA) zu den Urjuden als die heutigen Israeliten auf dem Gebiet.


----------



## Thomas5010 (12. Mai 2021)

Historisch sollte man daran erinnern, dass Israel bereits 1400 v.Chr. das Land bezogen hatte. Da gab es noch keinen Iran oder andere arabische Staaten. Israel hatte schon immer ihr Staatsgebiet dort gehabt.

Hinzu kommt, dass das heutige Staatsgebiet überhaupt nicht bewohnt war als Israel 1948 zurückgekehrt ist. Es wurde de facto den Arabern kein Land abgenommen. Israel musste das Land wieder aufwendig bewirtschaften. Dort waren zahlreiche Sümpfe entstanden und etliche sind bei der Bewirtschaftung gestorben.


----------



## chill_eule (12. Mai 2021)

Thomas5010 schrieb:


> über 1000 Raketen


Das werden ja immer mehr bei dir 

Eine einzige Rakete ist schon zu viel, ich hoffe da sind wir uns alle einig. 
Und es ist vollkommen egal ob Terroristen oder das Militär diese abfeuern.
Menschen sterben, auf beiden Seiten. Das muss aufhören.
Und aktuell tut keine der beiden Seiten sonderlich viel um diesen Konflikt friedlich zu lösen.


----------



## Thomas5010 (12. Mai 2021)

Es wird immer schlimmer. Die Hamas feuert völlig grundlos weiter Raketen auf Israel (jetzt schon über 1000).

In Folge dessen werden jetzt auch Synagogen von aufgebrachten Arabern in ganz Deutschland mit Steinen beschmissen. Empörte Araber (warum auch immer) verbrennen Israel Flaggen vor den Synagogen.

Am Samstag sind zahlreiche antiisraelische Demonstrationen in Köln, Düsseldorf, Berlin, München u.v.m. angemeldet. Natürlich werden diese nicht friedlich verlaufen.

Das ist doch Wahnsinn. Die Hamas schießt Raketen auf Israel und die Araber sind empört. Dazu gehören auch Trittbrettfahrer mancher Linksextremen.

Wir leben in einer Welt von kranken Menschen.


----------



## chill_eule (12. Mai 2021)

Ja, die Situation eskaliert leider zusehends.

"Wir" gegen "Die", weltweit... bzw. "Die" gegen "Uns".

Deutsche Juden haben doch mit der Situation dort erstmal überhaupt nichts zu tun, genau so wenig wie deutsche Muslime oder von mir aus auch "Araber".
Betroffenheit und Solidarität sind da angebracht, aber nicht Hass, Gewalt und Zerstörung.
Ich verstehe es einfach nicht


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Mai 2021)

Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Historisch sollte man daran erinnern, dass Israel bereits 1400 v.Chr. das Land bezogen hatte. *Da gab es noch keinen Iran oder andere arabische Staaten.* Israel *hatte schon immer ihr Staatsgebiet dort gehabt*.
> 
> *Hinzu kommt, dass das heutige Staatsgebiet überhaupt nicht bewohnt war als Israel 1948 zurückgekehrt ist.* Es wurde de facto den Arabern kein Land abgenommen. Israel musste das Land wieder aufwendig bewirtschaften. Dort waren zahlreiche Sümpfe entstanden und etliche sind bei der Bewirtschaftung gestorben.


Sorry, deine Ausführungen sind einfach nur hochnotpeinlich, weil einfach nur sowas von selten bescheuert, das einem weitere Worte für Ausführungen gerade nur fehlen können...


----------



## Thomas5010 (12. Mai 2021)

Ich habe völliges Verständnis, wenn die Israeliten sich nun verteidigen.

Der "islamische Dschijad" (der Name sagt schon alles) hat viele hundert Raketen auf Israel abgefeuert.

Die Hamas und die Palästiner sind selber schuld, wenn jetzt dutzende von Angriffen geflogen werden. Man bekommt, was man sät.

Israel sollte in die Gebiete hinein, mit Spezialeinheiten, und jeden Hamas Terroristen aus den palästinensichen Gebieten herauszerren.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sorry, deine Ausführungen sind einfach nur hochnotpeinlich, weil einfach nur sowas von selten bescheuert, das einem weitere Worte für Ausführungen gerade nur fehlen können...


Leider  verurteilst du nur und führst selbst keine Argumente an. Das ist peinlich.


----------



## Norkzlam (12. Mai 2021)

Sheikh Jarrah: A legal background
					

A brief summary of the facts and chronology of the legal dispute over the Jerusalem neighborhood.




					www.jns.org
				



Hier ein paar juristische Hintergründe zu den Räumungen. Spoiler: es ist komplizierter als "böse Juden nehmen armen Palästinensern ihre Wohnungen weg".
Allgemein muss ich sagen, dass die Berichterstattung überwiegend sehr einseitig propalästinensisch ist. Ich habe z.B. noch in keiner deutschen Quelle etwas über die Hintergründe der Räumungen gelesen. Was auch irgendwie kaum erwähnt wird, die Al-Aksa Moschee wurde gestürmt, weil militante Palästinenser Sicherheitskräfte mit Steinen beworfen haben.

Man kann jetzt natürlich auf einen beliebigen Punkt in der Geschichte des Konflikts zurückgehen. Ich behaupte jetzt einfach Mal, hätten die Araber den UN-Teilungsplan aktzeptiert, hätten wir das ganze Theater heute nicht.


----------



## chill_eule (12. Mai 2021)

Thomas5010 schrieb:


> jeden Hamas Terroristen aus den palästinensichen Gebieten herauszerren.


Wenn das mal so einfach wäre 
Oder haben die eine Zielmarkierung über dem Kopf schweben?
Und sind das nicht evtl. auch Familienväter, deren Anverwandte sich dann vlt. radikalisieren, wenn der Vater/Bruder/Onkel gewaltsam entfernt wird?
Weil:


Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Man bekommt erntet, was man sät.


Gilt für Alle.
"Die Ärzte" haben es 1995 im "Schunder-Song" auch wunderbar erzählt:


> Gewalt erzeugt Gegengewalt


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2021)

Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Historisch sollte man daran erinnern, dass Israel bereits 1400 v.Chr. das Land bezogen hatte. Da gab es noch keinen Iran oder andere arabische Staaten. Israel hatte schon immer ihr Staatsgebiet dort gehabt.


Das ist doch kein Argument.
Italien sagt doch auch nicht, dass das römische Reich mal so und so groß war und sie die Ländereien wieder haben wollen.
Das Problem war doch bereits die Gründung Israels, als man auch den Palästinensern einen Staat versprochen hatte, sie aber im Stich gelassen hat.
Und dann wurde Israel militärisch natürlich extrem aufgerüstet, am Ende wurden sie eine Atommacht, auch wenns nie offiziell erklärt wurde.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Deutsche Juden haben doch mit der Situation dort erstmal überhaupt nichts zu tun, genau so wenig wie deutsche Muslime oder von mir aus auch "Araber".


Also wenn in Deutschland wegen politischen Ereignissen in Nahost Synagogen angegriffen werden ist das einfach Judenfeindlichkeit und nichts anderes.


Threshold schrieb:


> Italien sagt doch auch nicht, dass das römische Reich mal so und so groß war und sie die Ländereien wieder haben wollen.


Plotttwist:
Genau das hat Italien in Teilen versucht (Mussolini) bzw haben ihren Imperialismus damit begründet.
Aber das römische Reich hatte ja Nachfolgestaaten die das ja auch versucht haben.


----------



## chill_eule (12. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also wenn in Deutschland wegen politischen Ereignissen in Nahost Synagogen angegriffen werden ist das einfach Judenfeindlichkeit und nichts anderes.


Um so schlimmer, oder?
Dass grundlos Gläubige verteufelt werden, die mit den politisch Verantwortlichen vor Ort eigentlich nichts zu tun haben.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Mai 2021)

Thomas5010 schrieb:


> In Folge dessen werden jetzt auch Synagogen von aufgebrachten Arabern in ganz Deutschland mit Steinen beschmissen. Empörte Araber (warum auch immer) verbrennen Israel Flaggen vor den Synagogen.


Belege?


----------



## -ElCritico- (12. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also wenn in Deutschland wegen politischen Ereignissen in Nahost Synagogen angegriffen werden ist das einfach Judenfeindlichkeit und nichts anderes.


Auch als Antisemitismus bekannt.. Sie können von mir aus vor der israelischen Botschaft protestieren oder die Flaggen verbrennen, aber Angriffe auf Synagogen sind ein No Go.
Ich verstehe die Proteste sowieso nicht. Es wird Israel mit den Raketen beschossen. Haben sie paar schrauben locker?

Und Thomas, du hast dich im falschen Thread verlaufen.


----------



## chill_eule (12. Mai 2021)

Wo ist eigentlich der Themenstarter @hoffgang abgeblieben? 
Noch am lesen oder schon aufgegeben?


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Haben sie paar schrauben locker?


Unzählige, nicht nur ein _paar._


----------



## Sparanus (12. Mai 2021)

Antisemitismus
					

Antisemitismus




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Schöne Israelkritik...


----------



## -ElCritico- (12. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich der Themenstarter @hoffgang abgeblieben?
> Noch am lesen oder schon aufgegeben?
> 
> Unzählige, nicht nur ein _paar._


Wurde ihm wohl zu heiß, das Thema meine ich


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Wurde ihm wohl zu heiß, das Thema meine ich


Wahrscheinlich am Arbeiten, sollte ich auch mal lieber. Politikthreads sind nichts für mich


----------



## Thomas5010 (12. Mai 2021)

Es ist traurig, dass viele Israelkritiker gefangen sind in einer linksideologischen Gefängnis.

Es ist doch ganz einfach. Hamas feuert pro Minute dutzende von Raketen auf Unschuldige Menschen ab. Es ist inzwischen ein Vorrecht so klar im Kopf zu sein, dass man in der Lage ist, Täter von Opfer zu unterscheiden.

Fakt ist: Die Hamas freut sich über jeden Toten und sie führen vor den Augen der Öffentlichkeit einen Massenmord durch. Wer das nicht versteht und verurteilt, der hat den Bereich des rationalen Verstandes verlassen.


----------



## chill_eule (12. Mai 2021)

Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Es ist traurig, dass viele Israelkritiker gefangen sind in einer linksideologischen Gefängnis.


Jetzt geht das wieder los...


Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Es ist doch ganz einfach. Hamas *Die Israelische Luftwaffe* feuert pro Minute dutzende von Raketen auf Unschuldige Menschen ab.


Genau 


Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Fakt ist: Die Hamas freut sich über jeden Toten und sie führen vor den Augen der Öffentlichkeit einen Massenmord durch.


Was völlig unentschuldbar ist, wobei aber die Hamas nach wie vor nicht _alleine_ Schuld am *gesamten* Konflikt hat.

Jetzt aktuell drehen die komplett am Rad, soweit sind wir uns einig, denke ich.
Wenn aber nur Stunden später vom israelischen Ministerpräsidenten, live im Fernsehen, Vergeltungsmaßnahmen versprochen werden, ist das genau so schlimm.


----------



## chill_eule (12. Mai 2021)

*update*

Im Fernsehen, grad auf den _Dauernachrichten_-Sendern, ist das heute auch quasi Dauerthema.
Ich hoffe nur, dass dort nicht kurzfristig ein echter Krieg ausbricht. 

Die Äußerungen des Herrn Netanyahu tragen jedenfalls nicht zu einer Deeskalation bei:


> Ihr Blut wird fließen


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> *update*
> 
> Im Fernsehen, grad auf den _Dauernachrichten_-Sendern, ist das heute auch quasi Dauerthema.
> Ich hoffe nur, dass dort nicht kurzfristig ein echter Krieg ausbricht.
> ...


Was für eine selbstzerstörerische, aggressive und sinnlose Politik. Das kann wirklich übel ausgehen, wenn sich paar politische Machtpositionen im Nahen Osten verschieben sollten.

Zwischen wen könnte denn dort Krieg entstehen? Die Hamas ist nicht wirklich in der Lage ernsthaft Krieg zu führen mit Israel. Wenn jedoch paar andere Länder dort sich einmischen könnte es echt eskalieren.


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Mai 2021)

Bibi und Mahmud feiern gerade wieder Party. Geht doch nix über einen kleinen Krieg, um über Korruptionsskandale, gescheiterte Regierungsbildung #drölfzigtausend, soziale Ungleichheit, fehlende Perspektiven für die Jugend, abgesagte Wahlen etc. hinweg zu blenden. 

Die Hardliner auf beiden Seiten halten sich gegenseitig an der Macht. Sowohl die israelischen Falken und ihre Buddys aus der Rüstungsindustrie müssen weg, als auch die Hamas-Kleptokraten und der von ihnen vor sich hergetriebene Abbas. 

Staatsräson hin oder her, Selbstverteidigungsrecht hü oder hott...
Das ist kein Krieg der beiden Bevölkerung untereinander. Das hat sich mittlerweile auch lange losgelöst von irgendwelchen althistorischen Fragen. Da kämpfen verschiedene Fraktionen um Macht, primär innerhalb ihrer eigenen Doppelhaushälfte. Da hilft der Nachbar gerne aus, Leid tragende sind die Bevölkerung. Auch wenn man hier auf keiner Ebene von einem symmetrischen Konflikt oder Leiden sprechen kann. 

Ich freue mich nur, dass ich regelmäßig nachlesen kann, dass es einer guten Freundin in Tel Aviv gut geht und sie andere Leute zu sich in den Lufzschutzkeller einlädt. Und ich freue mich, dass Sie sich trotz allem nicht auf diese f*cking Kriegs- und Eskalationslogik einlässt.


----------



## chill_eule (12. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Die Hamas ist nicht wirklich in der Lage ernsthaft Krieg zu führen mit Israel. Wenn jedoch paar andere Länder dort sich einmischen könnte es echt eskalieren.


Das ist eine reelle Gefahr mMn., dass die Hamas solidarische Unterstützer in der Region hat/findet, die Israel ablehnen und bekämpfen wollen.
Zumal sich Israel auch nicht sonderlich viele Freunde gemacht hat in der Region.
Mit 2 direkten Nachbarn war man schon mehrmals im Krieg in den letzten Jahrzehnten (Ägypten, Libanon) oder hat sehr schlechte diplomatische Beziehungen (Jordanien).
Und wirklich wohlwollend betrachten auch viele unserer "Partner" (sprich: Waffenkäufer), wie Saudi-Arabien, den Staat Israel auch nicht.
Syrien ist sowieso komplett unberechenbar und Staaten, die zwar etwas weiter Weg liegen, geographisch gesehen, haben aber trotzdem noch einen gewissen Einfluss in der Region, vor allem der Iran.

Manchmal könnte man denken, Israel ist der Elefant im Porzellanladen


----------



## Sparanus (12. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Zumal sich Israel auch nicht sonderlich viele Freunde gemacht hat in der Region.


Diese Einschätzung ist nicht zu teilen. 
Israel macht sich immer mehr Freunde, weil man im nahen Osten langsam aber sicher Angst vor dem Iran bekommt und dann freundet man sich doch gerne mit Israel an.


----------



## Albatros1 (12. Mai 2021)

Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Es ist traurig, dass viele Israelkritiker gefangen sind in einer linksideologischen Gefängnis.
> 
> Es ist doch ganz einfach. Hamas feuert pro Minute dutzende von Raketen auf Unschuldige Menschen ab. Es ist inzwischen ein Vorrecht so klar im Kopf zu sein, dass man in der Lage ist, Täter von Opfer zu unterscheiden.
> 
> Fakt ist: Die Hamas freut sich über jeden Toten und sie führen vor den Augen der Öffentlichkeit einen Massenmord durch. Wer das nicht versteht und verurteilt, der hat den Bereich des rationalen Verstandes verlassen.


N


Sparanus schrieb:


> Diese Einschätzung ist nicht zu teilen.
> Israel macht sich immer mehr Freunde, weil man im nahen Osten langsam aber sicher Angst vor dem Iran bekommt und dann freundet man sich doch gerne mit Israel an.


N


----------



## Sparanus (12. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Nun, das hat eher mit der Angst und den Repressialien durch die USA zu tun.


Sowas blödes schreibt nichtmal die Bild.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Das Thema "Israel-Konflikt" interessiert mich schon sehr lange. Unter anderem aus meiner Abiturzeit her und bedingt durch meinen Erdkundelehrer und die mündliche Prüfung, welche damals über die Trinkwasserversorgung in Israel bzw. auch im Rest des Nahen Ostens zum Thema hatte.



Ich habe damit (neben 9/11) meine Betätigung in politischen Foren angefangen. Aber irgendwie hat sich seitdem nichts geändert. (Außer das Yahoo.de, als damals noch bedeutendes Nachrichtenportal, sein Forum über ein Jahr lang komplett ausgeblendet hat. Aber ich war nicht der Anlass, ehrlich  .)



> Erst nach dem Sieg über das damals dort herrschende Osmanische Reich, konnten aber im Endeffekt die Briten als Siegermacht, über die zukünftigen Territorien entscheiden.
> Die gesamte Bevölkerung in dem Gebiet, egal welcher Herkunft oder Religion, wurde also dann alsbald vor vollendete Tatsachen gestellt. Siehe dazu die "Konferenz von Sanremo" und "Balfourt-Deklaration".
> Und genau aus eben diesen, quasi Fremdbestimmten, polititschen Entscheidungen ist dann der Konflikt zwischen Juden/Israel und den Palästinensern/Arabern entstanden.



Das ging gar nicht mal so abrupt. Ich habe in einer National Geographic aus den 30er Jahren einen schönen Bericht über die Probleme und Bürgerkriegssorgen gelesen, die die britische Verwaltung mit den Kämpfen zwischen Einheimischen und neu ins Land gekommenen, zionistischen Siedlern hatte. Das 15 Jahre später Teile des Landes in die Hand letzterer zwecks Staatsgründung gegeben wurden, war meiner Meinung nach nicht nur eine Reaktion auf die Greultaten des zweiten Weltkriegs, sondern auch eine Sondermüllentsorgung: England wollte sich nicht weiter mit der Befriedung einer Situation rumschlagen, die ohne Einsicht aller Teilnehmenden einfach nicht befriedet werden kann.




Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Der Konflikt zwischen Israel und Palästina hat den Ursprung in seiner judenfeindlichen Agenda des Islam.
> 
> Der Islam hasst Juden.



Das ist komplett falsch. Der Koran ruft, im Gegenteil, sogar zu Resepekt gegenüber anderen Anhängern Abrahams, also insbesondere Juden und auch Christen auf, die aus islamischer Sicht ebenfalls den richtigen Gott anbeten, aber leider gemäß der Leeren älterer Propheten, deren Überlieferung im Laufe der Jahrhunderte nicht immer korrekt wiedergegeben wurde. Mohammed hat laut Islam nur eine fehlerfreie Kopie der Lehren von Abraham und Jesus gebracht, weswegen den Juden und Christen als Anhänger verfälschter Formen nur ein eingeschränktes Mitspracherecht in der islamischen Gesellschaft zugesprochen, ihnen aber dennoch Respekt gegenüber mitgebracht wird. (Solange sie nicht versuchen, Muslime zum "verfälschten" Glauben zu bekeheren oder sonst irgendwie gegen diese aktiv zu werden. Gegen Angreifer hat der Islam was, darunter auch sehr wirkungsvolles.)

Das aus Sicht einer modernen Demokratie natürlich noch keine Gleichberechtigung, aber verglichen mit anderen monotheistischen Religion verdammt viel Tolleranz. Christen werden dagegen aufgefordert, Juden und andere Heiden zu bekehren, um diese vor ewiger Verdammniss zu retten - eine Bedrohung, die im Christentum so groß ist, dass sie über dem Tod als solchen steht, weswegen diese Aufforderung den Einsatz selbst massivten Zwanges rechtfertigen kann und im Mittelalter auch so gelesen wurde.




-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich wollte eure Aussagen um einen brisanten Teil ergänzen, der in den Medien so nicht auftaucht. Geografisch gesehen gibt es nicht Israelis und die Palästinenser separat voneinander. Es gibt eine riesige Wüstengegend mit vielen Oasen. In den Oasen leben die Israelis, in den umliegenden Gegenden die Palästinenser. Es ist geografisch nicht möglich zwei Staaten mit klaren Grenzen zu erschaffen, ohne das entweder Palästinenser oder Israelis aus einer/mehreren Gegend bzw. Gegenden vertrieben werden. Die Oasen sind scatterplotweise über das ganze Land verteilt. Kein umliegendes Land will die Palästinenser als Flüchtlinge haben. Würde Israel sie in die Wüstengegend vertreiben und eine Grenze ziehen wollen, gliche es einem Genozid. Gleichzeitig würden die Israelis ihre priviligierte Position in den Oasen nicht abgeben wollen. Das gliche einer gewaltigen Verminderung der Lebensqualität.



Stimmt nicht so ganz. Es gibt zwar auch einige Oasen, aber ein Großteil des fruchtbaren Landes bildet relativ geschlossene Bereiche entlang des Jordans und um die großen Siedlungsgebiete, die ja genau deswegen genau da entstanden sind. Was aber stimmt: Seit der Vertreibung und Flucht im Zuge der Gründung Israels leben palästinensiche Nicht-Juden überwiegend außerhalb dieser Regionen in den unbrauchbaren Teilen der Gegend und dürfen auch nicht auf das Land ihr Vorfahren zurück. Das spielt in der aktuellen Situation eine enorme Rolle, denn die Mehrheit der Bewohner Gazas (aber auch große Teile des Westjordanlandes) haben derartige Fluchterfahrungen/ihre Familien im Gründungskrieg Israels viel verloren und die Ansprüche darauf werden von Israel natürlich radikal abgelehnt. Umgekehrt gehen die Enteignungen, die jetzt der Zündfunke waren, genau auf diese Zeit zurück und betreffen ein paar Häuser außerhalb des israelischen Landesteils, die vor dem Krieg im Besitz von Juden waren und nach deren Flucht von Jordanien verwaltet, schließlich an Palästinensische Flüchtlinge übergeben wurden. Israle setzt hier also 48er Ansprüche von Juden gegen arabische Palästinenser durch, während sie 48er Ansprüche von arabische Palästinenser gegen Juden ablehnen, was erstere naturgemäß nicht als so wirklich gerecht emfinden.




chill_eule schrieb:


> Was Technologie/Wissen, aber auch vor allem die Kultur angeht, waren z.B. der Nahe Osten und der Mittelmeerraum _früher_ ™ federführend. Man erinnere sich nur mal an die frühen Hochkulturen wie Ägypten oder Babylonien, oder auch das osmanische Reich später bspw.
> Irgendwie und irgendwann haben wir Europäer aber dann, sozusagen, die Überholspur entdeckt und anscheindend schneller aus den Fehlern der Vergangenheit gelernt, bzw. andere (richtigere?) Rückschlüsse gezogen.



Die Schlüsse waren (in chronologischer Reihenfolge) "Urtümliche Kulturen in Afrika, Südostasien und den Amerikas mit aktuellen Waffen oder schlicht Krankheiten zu dezimieren ist viiiiiel einfacher, als sich mit Osmanen oder gar Chinesen anzulegen", "Sklaverei macht das Leben SOOO viel leichter" und "wenn man sich die Reichtümer von vier Kontinenten vor die Füße legen lässt, hat man die nötigen Freiräume, um sich kulturell weiterzuentwickeln".
Wobei "kulturell" im Kontext der damaligen Zeit gelesen werden muss, heute würde man eher "barbarisch-Greultaten anrichtend" sagen.

Vor der Kolonialisierung und Ausbeutung weiter Teile der Welt war dagegen China die größte Macht auf diesem Planeten, während sich indische, vorderasiatische und europäische Ansprüche in einem relativen Gleichgewicht befanden. Die meiste Zeit waren sich Inder und Euroäer untereinander so spinnefeind, dass die flächenmäßig großen, aber aus geologischen Gründen bevölkerungsärmeren Reiche der Perser und Osmanen dazwischen gut gegenanstinken konnten und es mal ein Bisschen vor und zurück wogte.

Anm.: Genaugenommen war die Idee, sich doch mal in Afrika breitzumachen, keine europäische, sondern eine vno den Osmanen übernommene. Die hatten damit auch schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht und gleich im Anschluss ebenfalls festgestellt, dass man durch Ausbeutung eroberter Länder die nötige militärische Stärke erlangen kann, um einem eigentlich auf Augenhöhe agierenden Kulturraum -Europa- ein paar militärische Schnippchen zu schlagen. Allerdings führte das zu dem gleichen Ergebnis, dass die alten Perser schon einmal nach anfänglichen Erfolgen gegen viele Griechen feststellen mussten: Shit, wenn man zuviel Druck macht, lassen die auf einmal ihre Streitigkeiten untereinander und schlagen gemeinsam zurück.

Aus der Zeit stammt übrigens ein Teil der Legitimation, auf den sich Zionisten heute gerne berufen.


Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Historisch sollte man daran erinnern, dass Israel bereits 1400 v.Chr. das Land bezogen hatte. Da gab es noch keinen Iran oder andere arabische Staaten. Israel hatte schon immer ihr Staatsgebiet dort gehabt.
> 
> Hinzu kommt, dass das heutige Staatsgebiet überhaupt nicht bewohnt war als Israel 1948 zurückgekehrt ist. Es wurde de facto den Arabern kein Land abgenommen. Israel musste das Land wieder aufwendig bewirtschaften. Dort waren zahlreiche Sümpfe entstanden und etliche sind bei der Bewirtschaftung gestorben.



Den Scheiß meinst du nicht ernst, oder?
Sowohl die antiken Israeliten als auch die Zionisten kamen in ein bereits vollständig besiedeltes Land und dein Abstreiten der Nakba steht für Palästinenser oder Leute mit Verwandschaftsbeziehungen dahin eine ähnliche Provokation dar, wie eine Holocaustleugnung in Deutschland.




Norkzlam schrieb:


> Sheikh Jarrah: A legal background
> 
> 
> A brief summary of the facts and chronology of the legal dispute over the Jerusalem neighborhood.
> ...



Stand beides u.a. in der Taz von gestern respektive vorgestern, konnte man in entscheidenen Teilen selbst der Tagesschau entnehmen.

Wofür ich noch keine Schilderung finden konnte: Wie geworfene Steine durch die Wände der Al-Aksa-Moschee tunneln und über 100 m weiter über den Tempelberg sausen, um zielgerichtet jemanden unterhalb stehenden zu treffen. Der Laie in mir würde ja eher annehmen, dass die von Personen am Rand des Plateaus geworfen worden sein müssen und es gereicht hätte, den Bereich um den Felsendom zu kontrollieren, anstatt eskaltionsfördernd in die Moschee zu stürmen, aber scheinbar liege ich da falsch. Oder aber die verantwortlichen in den israelischen "Sicherheits"kräften wollten !während des Ramadans! in Militärformation in das !drittwichtigste Heiligtum des Islams! einrücken, um mal so richtig Hass hervorzurufen  :




chill_eule schrieb:


> Das ist eine reelle Gefahr mMn., dass die Hamas solidarische Unterstützer in der Region hat/findet, die Israel ablehnen und bekämpfen wollen.
> Zumal sich Israel auch nicht sonderlich viele Freunde gemacht hat in der Region.
> Mit 2 direkten Nachbarn war man schon mehrmals im Krieg in den letzten Jahrzehnten (Ägypten, Libanon) oder hat sehr schlechte diplomatische Beziehungen (Jordanien).



Isreal hat keinerlei freundschaftliche Beziehungen zur irgendwem in der Gegen und hatte mit allen direkten Nachbarn Krieg, die dabei in der Regel von nicht direkten Nachbarn hatten. Aber Israel hat alle diese Konflikte gewonnen, selbst die wo man halb schlafend von einem langfristig vorbereiteten Angriffskrieg überrascht wurde, und seitdem letzten kontinuierlich weiter aufgerüstet sowie sich selbst einen international immer bessere Namen für modernste Militärtechnik gemacht, während die Nachbarn vor allem dafür bekannt sind, dass sie nicht einmal die Mittel haben, ihre zivile Infrastruktur weiterzuentwickeln oder auch nur zu erhalten. (Was im Falle des Libanons natürlich auch daran liegt, dass man seit Jahrzehnten große Mengen palästinensicher Flüchtlinge beherbergt und jetzt auch noch die sysrischen Flüchtlinge an der Backe hat, deren Aufnahme Israel abgelehnt hat.)

Von daher ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass jemand den Palästinenser offen militärisch zur Hilfe kommt. Mit Ausnahme Jordaniens sind die direkten Nachbarn ohnehin reichlich mit internen Konflikten beschäftigt und die klassischen Geldgeber für Angriffe auf Israel, unsere guten Freunde von der arabischen Halbinsel, legen wegen dem Yemenkonflikt bzw. der wachsenden Macht Irans in den letzten Jahren sogar soviel Wert darauf, sich mit Israel und dessen Verbündeten in den USA gütig zu stellen, dass sie kurz vor einer Anerkennung des Staates standen. Davon werden sie jetzt abrücken, aber sicherlich nicht eingreifen. Die einzige geringfügige Bedrohung Israels ist heutzutage der Iran, aber der ist nicht nur militärisch knapp dran und ebenfalls wenig an weiteren internationalen Eskalationen interessiert, er müsste auch über Jordanien und Irak hinweg angreifen, was ohne deren aktive Beteiligung nicht geht. Kämpfen werden also nur die Palästinenser selbst und es bleibt abzuwarten, wie gut ihr Waffennachschub von Sympathisanten klappt. Dass Erdogan sich so klar gegen Israel platziert könnte da ein wichtiger Faktor sein.


----------



## RtZk (12. Mai 2021)

Schön wie wieder mal der Antisemitismus im Deckmantel der Israel "Kritik" der Linken durchkommt. 
Weil eine Handvoll Wohnungen zwangsgeräumt werden, die, die hier schreien, die armen Palästinenser sollten sich mal den juristischen Hintergrund anschauen, wurden mittlerweile mehr als 1000 Raketen auf Israelische Städte abgefeuert und die meisten von euch versuchen das auch noch tatsächlich zu rechtfertigen und erzählen etwas von beidseitige Schuld.
Dass es bei notwendigen Gegenangriffen zu zivilen Todesopfern kommt ist nur logisch, wenn die Hamas ihre Raketen von Wohnhäusern abfeuern. 
Mal schauen ob Israel erster die Abwehrraketen ausgehen oder den Hamas ihre Raketen, falls ersteres eintritt wird es wohl wieder einmal zu einer Invasion des Gaza Streifens kommen müssen.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Mai 2021)

Vorweg, wer Irionie und Sarkasmus findet darf ihn behalten...



RtZk schrieb:


> Schön wie wieder mal der Antisemitismus im Deckmantel der Israel "Kritik" der Linken durchkommt.


Einfach wieder nur die übliche lächerlicherliche Nebeltaktik, mit dem Finger auf die Hamas zu zeigen und gleichzeitig alle die die rechtsextreme ultra-orthodoxe Politik Israels kritisieren in die pöse linke Ecke der Israelhasser stellen zu wollen...

Weil wir wissen ja, bist du einmal Opfer gewesen darf man deine Taten nicht mehr kiritsieren und kannst du nichts fragwürdiges mehr tun, oder wie hatte es Benjamin Netanjahu vor ein paar Jahren mal so treffend gesagt, er verbitte sich jegliche Kritik an Israels Palästinapolitik. 



RtZk schrieb:


> *Weil eine Handvoll Wohnungen zwangsgeräumt werden*...


Zitat aus dem Artikel der Deutschen Welle: "_Vier palästinensischen Familien droht die Zwangsräumung *durch jüdische Siedlerorganisationen im Ostjerusalemer Stadtteil Scheich Dscharrah.* Die angekündigte Vertreibung hat Proteste und Zusammenstöße in Israel ausgelöst._"

Es geht im konkreten Fall nicht um die Zahl, wobei das vertreiben schon seit geraumer Zeit geht und es insgesamt weit mehr Fälle sind, sondern wer da wieder mal vertreibt, aber hey, wird schon alles seine Richtigkeit haben das ultraorthodoxe Siedlerorganisationen Menschen aus ihren Häusern zwangsräumen und das Justizsystem bei dieser Klüngelei zu Gunsten der Siedlerorganisationen scheinbar seine Finger mit im Spiel hat.

Zitat weiter: "_Gegenüber schauen jüdische Siedler zu. Nach einem Gerichtsentscheid vor rund zehn Jahren haben sie das Haus auf der anderen Seite übernommen und eine palästinensische Familie vor die Tür gesetzt. "Sheikh Jarrah hat einen systematischen Schub von der israelischen (Besatzungs-) Regierung gesehen, um unsere Häuser zu übernehmen. Und es gibt klare Absprachen zwischen den Siedler-Organisationen und dem israelischen Justizsystem, um uns aus unseren Häusern zu werfen," sagt Mohammed al Kurd, ein junger Palästinenser, dessen Familie eine baldige Räumung droht_."

Natürlich auch immer sehr "seriös" wenn ultra-rechtsextreme Politiker sich zum Besuch bei den Siedlern ankündigen, um ihre Solidarität zu bekunden, der als glühender Verfechter der Siedlungspolitik bekannt ist, meint ganz Jerusalem gehöre zu Israel und in der Vergangenheit mit seinen Äußerungen auch nicht gerade deeskalierende Töne zum Konflikt zwischen Palästinensern und Israelis hat verlautbaren lassen:

Zitat weiter: "_An diesem Abend hat sich auch* Itamar Ben-Gvir, rechtsextremer Knesset-Abgeordneter,* zu einem Solidaritäts-Besuch bei den Siedlern angesagt_."









						Proteste wegen drohender Zwangsräumungen in Ostjerusalem | DW | 08.05.2021
					

Vier palästinensischen Familien droht die Zwangsräumung durch jüdische Siedlerorganisationen im Ostjerusalemer Stadtteil Scheich Dscharrah. Die angekündigte Vertreibung hat Proteste und Zusammenstöße in Israel ausgelöst.




					www.dw.com
				




Aber hey, es gab ja auch "Besitzurkunden" welche belegt haben das Indianerland amerikanischen Siedlern gehört und da wurden ja auch lange Zeit immer nur "ein paar" vertrieben. 

Zitat weiter: "_Das Viertel beherbergt auch die mögliche Grabstelle von Simon, dem Gerechten, die vor allem von ultra-orthodoxen Juden besucht wird. Gemeinsam mit dem palästinensischen Stadtviertel Silwan im Süden außerhalb der Altstadt ist das Gebiet laut der israelischen NGO Ir Amim in den vergangenen Jahren "unter viel Druck von ideologischen Siedlern geraten_"."

Na halt alles völlig legitim wenn rechtsextreme Gesinnungsgruppen wie die ultra-orthodoxen Land beanspruchen, das wollte ein anderer vor über 75 Jahren mit "Lebensraum im Osten" auch schon. 



RtZk schrieb:


> ...die, die hier schreien, die armen Palästinenser sollten sich mal den juristischen Hintergrund anschauen...


Ja der juristische Hintergrund kann als maximal fragwürdig angesehen werden.



RtZk schrieb:


> ...wurden mittlerweile mehr als 1000 Raketen auf Israelische Städte abgefeuert und die meisten von euch versuchen das auch noch tatsächlich zu rechtfertigen *und erzählen etwas von beidseitige Schuld.*


Stimmt, die Indianer hatten ja auch die alleinige Schuld an ihrer Misere. 

Es wird immer so getan als wäre das eine ganz neue Dimension, das da Raketen auf Israel fliegen, das haben wir seit Jahrzehnten, neu ist daran im Grunde nur die Anzahl der Raketen die da geflogen kommt, das liegt aber hauptsächtlich daran das die Iron Dome Abwehr der Israelis inzwischen so gut ist das es eben kaum noch einen Zweck hätte da nur eine Hand voll auf einmal zu schießen, wie es früher war.
Ansonsten ist die Effektivität der Angriffe mit den Raketen genauso bescheiden wie sie es seit jeher war, weil was schießen die Palästinenser den da, schlecht selbstgebastelte ungelenkte Raketen, in etwa der Größe wie man sie von alten russischen Katjusha-Werfern kennt, die Teile sind kaum effektiver als deutsche V1 Angriffe auf England aus dem Zweiten Weltkrieg.

Wie gesagt, Solche Angriffe auf Zivilisten, ob mit Raketen, oder anderwärtig sind durch nichts zu rechtfertigen, das rechtfertigt aber im Umkehrschluss sicher nicht, wie von gewissen Personen hier getan, das man dies als Totschlagargument dafür meint missbrauchen zu können, um sämtliche Kritik an Israels Palästina-Politik zu unterbinden, weil die ist trotz der aktuellen Geschenisse eben alles andere als frei von Makeln und äußerst fragwürdigen Handlungen!



> *Mal schauen ob Israel erster die Abwehrraketen ausgehen *oder den Hamas ihre Raketen, falls ersteres eintritt wird es wohl wieder einmal zu einer Invasion des Gaza Streifens kommen müssen.



Israel ist inzwischen auf Platz 8 der Rüstungsexporteure weltweit, denen werden die Raketen nicht so schnell ausgehen.


----------



## RyzA (12. Mai 2021)

Mehr als 1.000 Raketen Richtung Israel abgefeuert - Über 50 Tote in Gaza

Die Lage in Israel scheint zu eskalieren. Die Hamas tut ihrer eigenen Bevölkerung keinen Gefallen damit.
So werden sie nie mehr Freiheiten erreichen.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Mehr als 1.000 Raketen Richtung Israel abgefeuert - Über 50 Tote in Gaza
> 
> Die Lage in Israel scheint zu eskalieren. Die Hamas tut ihrer eigenen Bevölkerung keinen Gefallen damit.
> So werden sie nie mehr Freiheiten erreichen.


Sie werden auch anders leider keine Lösung erreichen, solange es aus aus beiden Richtungen nur bei einer einseitigen Änderung bliebe, oder in Israel ultra-orthodoxe Rechte weiter den Ton in der Politik bestimmen, es braucht beiderseitig eine politische Richtungsänderung um 180°.
Wie schon richtig geschrieben wurde, die Hamas muss weg und in Israel muss ebenso den ultra-orthodoxen Strömungen  im Land der Maulkorb angelegt werden, sonst geht es halt immer so weiter.


----------



## Don-71 (12. Mai 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Einfach wieder nur die übliche lächerlicherliche Nebeltaktik, mit dem Finger auf die Hamas zu zeigen und gleichzeitig alle die die rechtsextreme ultra-orthodoxe Politik Israels kritisieren in die pöse linke Ecke der Israelhasser stellen zu wollen...


Was ich überhaupt nicht verstehe ist, wo diese Logik, die Israel Kritik als "links" einzuordnen herkommt?!
Oder dauernd von linker Politik als Antisemitus zu sprechen.
Ich glaube eher das sich Israelkritik eher losgelöst über die Parteigrenzen hinweg bildet, genauso wie tiefsitzender Antisemitismus.
Wenn man sich das "rechte" Lager anschaut, hat die AfD einige ausgewiesene Antisemiten, die offen mit jüdischer Weltverschwörung auf den Lippen herumlaufen. Auch bei der Union gibt es eine Menge Israel Kritik quer durch die Partei aber auch z.B. ein Herr Maaßen, der zumindestens teilweise das eine oder andere Code Wort des typischen verklausulierten Antisemitismus auf den Lippen zu tragen scheint.
Israel Kritik ist *nicht* Antisemitismus, Israel Kritik und Antisemitismus findet man gleichermaßen anscheinend genauso links wie rechts, aber man will ja Israel Kritik eher als Antisemitismus brandmarken, um Cancel Culture zu betreiben.
Wo ich allerdings wütend werde ist, wenn seriöse Zeitungen wie die Süddeutsche einen Mark Zuckerberg satirisch als Krake mit großer Haken Nase darstellen, das ist Antisemitismus pur und bedient vollkommen alle Vorurteile einer jüdischen Weltverschwörung. Man kann durchaus Zuckerberg und Facebook kritisieren, nein man muss es sogar, aber auf gar keinen Fall, mit solche komplett antisemitischen Karikaturen.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was ich überhaupt nicht verstehe ist, wo diese Logik, die Israel Kritik als "links" einzuordnen herkommt?!


Weil es durchaus eine etwas einseitige Tendenz in der Deutschen Linken dazu gibt mit der Situation Palästinenser als Opfer zu solidarisieren und Israel durchaus in Teilen recht einseitig für die Situation vor Ort und seine Reaktionen zu "kritisieren".
Weder sind aber eben die Palästinenser einseitige Opfer noch Israel der einseitige Täter in der Geschichte, auf beiden Seiten tun Hamas, wie eben auch Ultra-Orthodoxe, halt ihr möglichstes um den Konflikt immer wieder im eigenen Interesse anzufachen und beide Seiten begehen Handlungen die klar zu verurteilen sind und wer gerade Opfer und wer Täter ist ist entsprechend dauernd im Wechsel zwischen den Seiten.


----------



## Norkzlam (12. Mai 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wofür ich noch keine Schilderung finden konnte: Wie geworfene Steine durch die Wände der Al-Aksa-Moschee tunneln und über 100 m weiter über den Tempelberg sausen, um zielgerichtet jemanden unterhalb stehenden zu treffen. Der Laie in mir würde ja eher annehmen, dass die von Personen am Rand des Plateaus geworfen worden sein müssen und es gereicht hätte, den Bereich um den Felsendom zu kontrollieren, anstatt eskaltionsfördernd in die Moschee zu stürmen, aber scheinbar liege ich da falsch. Oder aber die verantwortlichen in den israelischen "Sicherheits"kräften wollten !während des Ramadans! in Militärformation in das !drittwichtigste Heiligtum des Islams! einrücken, um mal so richtig Hass hervorzurufen


Zumindest in den ZDF Nachrichten und bei mehren deutschen Online-Portalen wurden die juristischen Hintergründe nicht erläutert. Und du musst zugeben, dass "Mieter mit geschütztem Status bezahlen jahrzehntelang, trotz entsprechender Vereinbarung, Miete nicht, und sehen sich daher mit Räumungsklage konfrontiert" irgendwie anders klingt als "Siedler werfen Menschen aus ihren Häusern".
Soweit ich weiß haben die Steinewerfer sich in die Mosche zurückgezogen. Vermutlich um eben genau die gewünschten Bilder zu provozieren. Zumindest denke ich nicht, dass die israelischen Bullen zum Spaß die Moschee gestürmt haben.
Das Menschen sich wegen ihres primitiven Aberglaubens dann von sowas triggern lassen, ist sehr bedauerlich (kein Angriff auf den Islam, ich finde Religionen per se bescheuert).


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Isreal hat keinerlei freundschaftliche Beziehungen zur irgendwem in der Gegen und hatte mit allen direkten Nachbarn Krieg, die dabei in der Regel von nicht direkten Nachbarn hatten.


Ägypten beteiligt sich sogar an der Blockade des Gaza-Streifens. Und auch mit den Jordaniern kommt man in der Praxis wunderbar aus. Man darf nicht den Fehler machen und in der Region von offiziellen Lippenbekenntnissen auf die wahren Gegebenheiten zu schließen. Die Palästinenser sind sämtlichen arabischen Staaten scheißegal, schau dir nur an, wie die Flüchtlinge bis heute behandelt werden.
Und gerade die Öl-Diktaturen sehen Israel schon lange als Verbündeten gegen den Iran. Die Syrer hassen Israel vielleicht noch ehrlich, sind aber mit sich selbst beschäftigt.


RtZk schrieb:


> Schön wie wieder mal der Antisemitismus im Deckmantel der Israel "Kritik" der Linken durchkommt.


Ja, was von der Antisemitismuskeule schwafeln, Terror "verurteilen" und im nächsten Satz doch wieder die Angriffe rechtfertigen oder doch wenigstens relativieren. Wobei es den Antisemitismus eben erstens auch bei Islamisten und zweitens ganz klassisch bei Nazis gibt.
Man darf aber auch nicht den Fehler machen alle Linken über einen Kam zu scheren. Die sogenannten Antideutschen zeichnen sich z.B. gerade durch ihre Solidarität zu Israel aus.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Indianer hatten ja auch die alleinige Schuld an ihrer Misere.


Ja, die haben ja auch mehrfach versucht die Vereinigten Staaten zu vernichten. Direkt nach der Unabhängigkeitserklärung haben bekanntlich alle Stämme gemeinsam angegriffen. Dann haben sie es noch ein paar mal öfter versucht, und jetzt stellt man sich ganz dreist bis heute als Opfer hin.


Letztlich wird der Konflikt solange weitergehen, bis die Palästinenser bereit sind Israels Existenzrecht anzuerkennen. Ob dann noch genug "Palästina" für einen lebensfähigen Staat über ist muss sich zeigen. Das hängt einzig davon ab, wann es eine palästinensische Führung gibt, die die Realität anerkennt und die radikalen Kräfte in den Griff bekommt. Frei von irgendwelchen moralischen Wertungen ist Israel nunmal militärisch überlegen. Also warum sollte es Zugeständnisse machen? Als Belohnung für Terror? Man wird sich verteidigen und der Hydra immer wieder die Köpfe abschlagen, dabei wird sich das innenpolitische Klima eher radikalisieren und es wird zu weiteren Landnahmen kommen (die ich auch uncool finde).

Die Araber können heute vom Teilungsplan des Jahres 1948 nur träumen. Und auch das, was bei CampDavid mal auf dem Tisch lag ist heute Schnee von vorgestern. Je länger die ihren sinnlosen "Widerstand" fortsetzen, desto schlechter wird der Ausgang aus ihrer Perspektive.


----------



## Albatros1 (13. Mai 2021)

Norkzlam schrieb:


> Zumindest in den ZDF Nachrichten und bei mehren deutschen Online-Portalen wurden die juristischen Hintergründe nicht erläutert. Und du musst zugeben, dass "Mieter mit geschütztem Status bezahlen jahrzehntelang, trotz entsprechender Vereinbarung, Miete nicht, und sehen sich daher mit Räumungsklage konfrontiert" irgendwie anders klingt als "Siedler werfen Menschen aus ihren Häusern".
> Soweit ich weiß haben die Steinewerfer sich in die Mosche zurückgezogen. Vermutlich um eben genau die gewünschten Bilder zu provozieren. Zumindest denke ich nicht, dass die israelischen Bullen zum Spaß die Moschee gestürmt haben.
> Das Menschen sich wegen ihres primitiven Aberglaubens dann von sowas triggern lassen, ist sehr bedauerlich (kein Angriff auf den Islam, ich finde Religionen per se bescheuert).
> 
> ...


D


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Mai 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Zitat aus dem Artikel der Deutschen Welle: "_Vier palästinensischen Familien droht die Zwangsräumung *durch jüdische Siedlerorganisationen im Ostjerusalemer Stadtteil Scheich Dscharrah.* Die angekündigte Vertreibung hat Proteste und Zusammenstöße in Israel ausgelöst._"



Es sind übrigens keine vier Familien, denen im Rahmen der aktuellen Rechtslage "Zwangsräumung" droht, sondern über 100 Haushalte in ganz Jerusalem, was bei den dort noch über teilweise 3-4 Generationen hinweg auch quer aufrechterhaltenen Familienbeziehungen und der guten Vernetzung innerhalb der Communities bedeutet, dass ettliche tausend bis knapp zehntausend Menschen eine direkte persönliche Beziehung zu einer betroffenen Person haben. Das ist eine Kleinstadt voll "was tust du mein Bruda an, ey?"
Bei vier Familien sollte die Zwangsräumung lediglich jetzt vollzogen wurden - in einer Straße, in der nahezu jedes Haus von einem Israeli beansprucht wird. Dazu kommen weitere, nicht historisch begründete Enteignungen von Palästinensern im gesamten Umfeld Ostjerusalems Zwecks bau neuer Siedlungen außerhalb Israels. Jeder dort sieht einen mehr oder minder berechtigten Anlass, sich davor zu fürchten, dass ihm in 5-10-15 Jahren genauso geht, wie jetzt diesen vier Familien.
Die einzige Überraschung ist, dass es ausgrechnet diesmal so hart esakliert, denn es ist auch bei weitem nicht die erste Räumung, die durchgezogen wird. Allerdings ist das Timing mit der letzten Ramdanwoche und kurz bevor ultraorthdoxe Zionisten die Anektion Ostjerusalems feiern natürlich auch besonders brenzlig. In dem Umfeld gibt es fast jedes Jahr Zoff und ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die direkte Bedorhungslage durch Corona (Israel: Imweltmeister. Palästina: Wegen Israel kaum Möglichkeiten, überhaupt Impfstoff zu importieren) die Stimmung zusätzlich angeheizt hat.



> Es wird immer so getan als wäre das eine ganz neue Dimension, das da Raketen auf Israel fliegen, das haben wir seit Jahrzehnten, neu ist daran im Grunde nur die Anzahl der Raketen die da geflogen kommt, das liegt aber hauptsächtlich daran das die Iron Dome Abwehr der Israelis inzwischen so gut ist das es eben kaum noch einen Zweck hätte da nur eine Hand voll auf einmal zu schießen, wie es früher war.
> Ansonsten ist die Effektivität der Angriffe mit den Raketen genauso bescheiden wie sie es seit jeher war, weil was schießen die Palästinenser den da, schlecht selbstgebastelte ungelenkte Raketen, in etwa der Größe wie man sie von alten russischen Katjusha-Werfern kennt, die Teile sind kaum effektiver als deutsche V1 Angriffe auf England aus dem Zweiten Weltkrieg.



Wesentlich ineffektiver. Die palästinenischen Raketen sind zum Teil noch kleiner als eine Katjusha, sodass sie leicht von 1-2 Personen getragen werden können. Entsprechend klein sind die Sprengköpfe, die in der Regel nur im Umkreis von 1-2 Metern Mauern zerschlagen können. Die in Israel üblichen Raketen"bunker" müssen abseits der Tür nicht stabiler sein, als ein US-amerikanischer Tornado-Unterstand. Der 1-Tonnen-Sprenkopf von V1 und V2 (wobei sich letztere oft zu tief in den Boden gebohrt hat) hat dagegen halbe Blöcke zum Einsturz gebracht.

Die große Anzahl würde ich übrigens nicht als Reaktion auf Iron Dome betrachten, allenfalls das koordinierte Salvenfeuern, denn die Hamas hat eigentlich so viel geschossen, wie sie konnte. Nachdem es jetzt relativ lange keine große militärische Auseinandersetzung gab und vielleicht auch weil im Rahmen des arabischen Frühlings das Schmuggeln etwas leichter wurden, haben sie einfach ein größeres Arsenal in Reserve. Aber es sind halt immer noch Geschosse, die durch einen kleinen Tunnel passen müssen oder von einem Hinterhofschmied und einem Garagen-Chemiker vor Ort gebaut wurden.



> Israel ist inzwischen auf Platz 8 der Rüstungsexporteure weltweit, denen werden die Raketen nicht so schnell ausgehen.



Israel hat eine Luftwaffe und kann einfach Freifallbomben drauf fallen lassen. Dass sie überhaupt derart große Kaliber wie im Moment einsetzen würde ich als Mischung aus "Übung", "Angeben"/"Drohen" und "Altbestand aufbrauchen" betrachten, aber es besteht kein militärische Sinn darin, mehrere Häuse in die Luft zu jagen, weil von einem davon ein Raketenabschuss improvisiert wurde. Die Hamas kämpft extrem asymmetrisch, deren ""Stellungen"" stellen keinerlei strategischen Wert dar und sind vermutlich oft schon geräumt, ehe die Israelis eintreffen und die Nachbarn einäschern. Das ist das gleiche Dilemma, vor dem die NATO in Afganistand und die USA im Irak standen, nur ohne die Freiflächen zwischen den Städten: Wie bekämpft man einen Feind, der zwar nur eine kleine Gefahr darstellt, sich aber nur im Moment eines Angreifs von Zivilisten/ziviler Infrastruktur unterscheiden lässt?




RyzA schrieb:


> Mehr als 1.000 Raketen Richtung Israel abgefeuert - Über 50 Tote in Gaza
> 
> Die Lage in Israel scheint zu eskalieren. Die Hamas tut ihrer eigenen Bevölkerung keinen Gefallen damit.
> So werden sie nie mehr Freiheiten erreichen.



Wird der Hamas egal sein. Jeder von den Isrealis Getötete, der bislang nichts mit der Hamas zu tun hatte, entspricht 2-5 Familien im Angehörigenkreis, die in Zukunft die Hamas unterstützen werden. Durch die Gegenschläge gewinnen sie also hinzu. Auch die zerstörte Infrastruktur ist Wasser auf die Mühlen der Radikalen: Der Bevölkerung in Gaza geht es sowieso schlecht. Je eindeutiger man den Israelis dafür die Schuld geben kann (und "die Schule, die du suchst, hat die IAF beseitgt" ist sehr eindeutig), desto größer der Hass und desto größer der Support für die Hamas.
Umgekehrt: Was haben sie zu verlieren? Außer dem nackten Leben, dass den zum Märtyrertum neigenden Hamas-Angehörigen in vielen Fällen weniger Wert ist als der eigente Nationalismus, haben die Israelis ihnen schon alles genommen und in den letzten 1-2 Jahrzehnten keinerlei Perspektiven gelassen. Im Gegenteil, in den letzten 4 Jahren hat Israel dank Trump seine Ansprüche auf Palästina deutlich ausgeweitet. Die Hamas führt keinen Kampf mehr in der Hoffnung auf einen Sieg, ihr Ziel vor Augen ist nicht mehr der Aufbau eines Staates, in dem Plästinenser vernunftig leben können. Die haben den Untergang vor Augen, wenn nicht heute dann in 50 Jahren, und führen einen Kampf mit dem Ziel, soviele ihre Feinde wie möglich mit in den Abgrund zu reißen. Ansonsten wären sie mit ihren minimalen Möglichkeiten auch keine Bedrohung, sondern ein paar Witzfiguren - aber jemand, der nichts mehr zu verlieren hat (oder zumindest dieser Meinung ist), ist immer gefährlich.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Was ich überhaupt nicht verstehe ist, wo diese Logik, die Israel Kritik als "links" einzuordnen herkommt?!
> Oder dauernd von linker Politik als Antisemitus zu sprechen.



In den Köpfen einiger, insbesondere rechts-konservativer, hat sich festgesetzt das jeder, der für Muslime eintritt "links" ist und jeder, der etwas gegen Personen, die zufällig jüdisch sind, "Antisemit" ist. Letzteres ist sogar mittlerweile eine ziemlich weit verbreitete und teilweise staatliche unterstütze Einstellung, siehe BSD. Ersteres führt dazu, dass selbst von türkischen oder kurdischen Nationalisten aneinander verübte Straftaten von einigen als "linke Gewalt" gegen Neoneaziaktivitäten aufgerechnet werden. Weil Nationalismus ja eine ur-linke Einstellung ist, deswegen singen die auch immer "die Nationale" und so...




Norkzlam schrieb:


> du musst zugeben, dass "Mieter mit geschütztem Status bezahlen jahrzehntelang, trotz entsprechender Vereinbarung, Miete nicht, und sehen sich daher mit Räumungsklage konfrontiert" irgendwie anders klingt als "Siedler werfen Menschen aus ihren Häusern".



Jo, klingt es. Hat aber auch wenig mit dem Lage dort zu tun. Die zu räumenden Familien sind nicht zur Miete in ein Haus eingezogen, sondern in eins das ihnen überlassen wurde. Sie haben zu dem Zeitpunkt auch keinen Mietvertrag unterzeichnet (zumindest lese ich das nirgends und wüsste auch nicht, wie ein Israeli im damaligen Jordanien als Vermieter hätte auftreten sollen). Was du so hübsch ausformuliert hast, ist die Betrachtungsweise der Israelis, die Anspruch auf diese Häuse erheben, aber es gibt nicht die Lage wieder, wie sie vor Ort wahrgenommen und als Zündfunke genommen wird und es ist auch, wie von mir dargelegt, eine juristisch kaum haltbare Position, denn Israel selbst erachtet in ähnlich, nur spiegelbildlich gelagerten Fällen Ansprüche aus dieser Zeit als nichtig und gemäß internationalem Recht/UNO gilt in dem Gebiet nicht einmal israelisches, sondern palästinensisches Recht.



> Soweit ich weiß haben die Steinewerfer sich in die Mosche zurückgezogen. Vermutlich um eben genau die gewünschten Bilder zu provozieren. Zumindest denke ich nicht, dass die israelischen Bullen zum Spaß die Moschee gestürmt haben.



Es ist durchaus möglich, dass sie sich dahin zurückgezogen haben, spätestens als der Sturm losging. Aber da war eine fünfstellige Zahl von Menschen zum Gebet versammelt und es war somit von vorneherein unmöglich, die Schuldigen auch nur zu identifizieren, geschweige denn Festzunehmen. In weit die Israelis Spaß an ihrer Aktion hatten, kann ich nicht sagen, aber es war offensichtlich dass das einzige Ergebniss das exakte Gegenteil von Spaß bei den 9990 nicht-Steineschmeißern und keinerlei polizeiliche Erfolge gegen die 10 anderen sein wird.



> Das Menschen sich wegen ihres primitiven Aberglaubens dann von sowas triggern lassen, ist sehr bedauerlich



Der (Aber)Glauben hat damit weniger etwas zu tun (auch wenn der Koran tatsächlich SEHR klare Anweisungen hat, wie mit Leuten zu verfahren ist, die eine x-beliebige Moschee missachten, geschweige denn ausgerechnet DIESE Moschee), das ist einfach eine Frage von Respekt. Und natürlich wäre es wünschenswert, wenn man über diesem Schlag ins Gesicht stehen und die andere Wange hinhalten würde - wie bei jedem einzelnen Schritt den irgendwer in dieser Region im letzten halben Jahrhundert gemacht hat. Da gilt für mich: Sack auf, alle rein, Sack zu, Knüppel drauf - geht garantiert nicht daneben. (D.h. eigentlich kann man den Knüppel auch mir reinwerfen und sich zurücklehnen) Ich habe zwar etwas Mitleid mit beiden Seiten, weil vermutlich immer noch 40-80% Unschuldige unter den Leidtragenden sind, aber verglichen mit Eskalationen woanders in der Welt, wo es 94-98% sind, ist das wenig. Nur: Umgekehrt kann ich es noch weniger ab, wenn irgend eins der eindeutigen Arschlöcher in der Gegend einen Heiligenschein aufgesetzt bekommt. Und alles, was dank seiner Uniform eindeutig erkennbar ist und an einer Aktion beteiligt ist, nach der es mehr Verletzte (oder Tote) als vorher gibt, fällt definitiv in die Kategorie Arschloch.


----------



## Don-71 (13. Mai 2021)

Norkzlam schrieb:


> Letztlich wird der Konflikt solange weitergehen, bis die Palästinenser bereit sind Israels Existenzrecht anzuerkennen. Ob dann noch genug "Palästina" für einen lebensfähigen Staat über ist muss sich zeigen. Das hängt einzig davon ab, wann es eine palästinensische Führung gibt, die die Realität anerkennt und die radikalen Kräfte in den Griff bekommt. Frei von irgendwelchen moralischen Wertungen ist Israel nunmal militärisch überlegen. Also warum sollte es Zugeständnisse machen? Als Belohnung für Terror? Man wird sich verteidigen und der Hydra immer wieder die Köpfe abschlagen, dabei wird sich das innenpolitische Klima eher radikalisieren und es wird zu weiteren Landnahmen kommen (die ich auch uncool finde).
> 
> Die Araber können heute vom Teilungsplan des Jahres 1948 nur träumen. Und auch das, was bei CampDavid mal auf dem Tisch lag ist heute Schnee von vorgestern. Je länger die ihren sinnlosen "Widerstand" fortsetzen, desto schlechter wird der Ausgang aus ihrer Perspektive.


die Irländer haben das around 400 Jahre durchgehalten und waren nie der militärisch überlegnen, die Kurden halten es auch schon weit über 100 Jahre durch. Sollte man sich vor Augen führen, wenn man solche Reden schwingt.

Meinst du das mit den Indianern ernst? Falls ja, ist dir nicht zu helfen!


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In den Köpfen einiger, insbesondere rechts-konservativer, hat sich festgesetzt das jeder, der für Muslime eintritt "links" ist und jeder,



Was ein totaler Blödsinn, ich selber kenne persönlich nind. 100 CDU Mandatsträger, die klar die Israel Politik gegeüber den Palästinenser heftigst kritisieren!


----------



## Thomas5010 (13. Mai 2021)

Wo kommen wir denn dahin, wenn wegen ein paar angeblichen Zwangsräumungen tausende Raketen auf Zivilisten geschossen werden? Manche sollten einfach mal ihren Verstand einschalten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was ein totaler Blödsinn, ich selber kenne persönlich nind. 100 CDU Mandatsträger, die klar die Israel Politik gegeüber den Palästinenser heftigst kritisieren!



Schön, dass du 100 CDUler kennst und auch Wörter wie "Blödsinn".
Was du scheinbar nicht kennst, ist die Tatsache, das trotzdem noch Menschen außerhalb deines Bekanntkreises existieren und es deswegen vollkommen normal ist, dass Aussagen über "einige" zwar auf mehrere Menschen zutreffen, aber du halt niemanden davon kennst  .


----------



## Sparanus (13. Mai 2021)

Man muss aber nochmal betonen, dass der israelische Premier nicht der größte Hardliner ist den es so gibt,
er wird von nicht kleinen Teilen hart kritisiert weil ihm vorgeworfen wird zu weich zu sein.

Lösungen für das Problem gibt es sicherlich, aber wie menschlich diese sind ist eine andere Frage...


----------



## Albatros1 (13. Mai 2021)

I


----------



## Norkzlam (13. Mai 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sie haben zu dem Zeitpunkt auch keinen Mietvertrag unterzeichnet


Sie haben aber vor Jahrzehnten einen entsprechenden Vergleich vor Gericht akzeptiert.
Die generelle Ungleichbehandlung zu arabischen Ansprüchen könnte man damit begründen, dass die Araber die Aggressoren im entsprechendem Krieg waren. Und Jerusalem ist de facto Israels Hauptstadt. Erobert in einem *Verteidigungskrieg. *

Ich finde ja auch nicht alles, was Israel macht gut. Aber wir reden hier von der einzigen Demokratie in der Region, dem einzigen Rechtsstaat, dem einzigen Land in dem Frauen halbwegs geleichberechtigt sind, dem einzigen Staat mit LGBT-Rechten etc., 
Und dann wird dieser Staat, der jahrzehntelang um sein überleben kämpfen musste, von islamistischen Terroristen angegriffen und wir müssen uns hier ernsthaft streiten?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Israel: Imweltmeister. Palästina: Wegen Israel kaum Möglichkeiten, überhaupt Impfstoff zu importieren)


Jetzt ist auch noch Israel Schuld, dass die Autonomiebehörde keinen Impfstoff organisieren konnte? Davon abgesehen gibt Israel die Reste der eignen Kampagne an die Palästinenser weiter, oder zumindest war das der Plan, keine Ahnung wie das nach dem aktuellen Konflikt aussehen wird.


Don-71 schrieb:


> die Irländer haben das around 400 Jahre durchgehalten und waren nie der militärisch überlegnen, die Kurden halten es auch schon weit über 100 Jahre durch. Sollte man sich vor Augen führen, wenn man solche Reden schwingt.
> 
> Meinst du das mit den Indianern ernst? Falls ja, ist dir nicht zu helfen!


Haben die Iren die Briten ins Meer getrieben? Ich glaube nicht. Die Hamas will Israel vernichten, dass ist etwas anderes als der Kampf um Unabhängigkeit. Ein unabhängiges Palästina hätte man 48 ja haben können...

Wie aus dem Zitat-Kontext ersichtlich sein sollte, habe ich mich über den absurden Vergleich "Native Americans=Palästinenser" lustig gemacht.


Albatros1 schrieb:


> Von daher haben die Palästinenser verloren und müssen ihr Schicksal tragen. Daß sie weiterhin eingesperrt und drangsaliert werden wird mit Desinteresse von der relevanten Weltgemeinschaft quittiert.
> Man hat schwerwiegende Fehler gemacht und traut sich nicht eine Lösung anzustreben. Außer einer auf dem Status quo mit nur leichten Veränderungen die das Wort gerecht nicht verdient.
> Siehe Hauptstadt Jerusalem.


Die Palästinenser werden "eingesperrt und drangsaliert", weil sie eine Gefahr für jüdische Zivilisten darstellen. Die Sicherheitsmaßnahmen sind die Reaktion auf den Terror.
Ob der originale Plan der Staatsgründung unglaublich clever war, darüber kann man streiten. Fakt ist, Israel ist gekommen um zu bleiben. Und die Araber haben die Zwei-Staaten Lösung erfolgreich verhindert.



Don-71 schrieb:


> 100 CDU Mandatsträger


Ich kann die Union nicht ausstehen, aber die stabil proisraelische Haltung ist wirklich das einzig gute an dem Laden.


----------



## RyzA (13. Mai 2021)

Norkzlam schrieb:


> Die Palästinenser werden "eingesperrt und drangsaliert", weil sie eine Gefahr für jüdische Zivilisten darstellen.


Naja, die Hamas repräsentieren aber nicht das palästinensische Volk.
Und Provokationen gibt es auch von Israels Seite aus. Bzw von den Radikalen und Extremisten dort.


----------



## Norkzlam (13. Mai 2021)

Natürlich. Wie gesagt. Ich behaupte ja gar nicht, dass Israel perfekt sei. Aber die Diskussion verläuft gerade online häufig doch eher einseitig.

Ich würde dir Recht geben, dass die Palästinenser unter Gruppen wie der Hamas und dem islamischen Dschihad leiden. Aber das Problem gibt es immer. Nicht alle Iraner  stehen hinter der Regierung, in Russland oder der Türkei auch nicht. Trotzdem ist das gesamte kollektiv Opfer von Sanktionen. Das ist natürlich unfair. Aber es gibt eben auch keine Möglichkeit den Menschen in den Kopf zu schauen. Letztlich brauchen die Palästinenser eine rationale Führung. Das das unter den aktuellen Umständen schwierig wird, erkenne ich definitiv an.


----------



## RyzA (13. Mai 2021)

Norkzlam schrieb:


> Letztlich brauchen die Palästinenser eine rationale Führung. Das das unter den aktuellen Umständen schwierig wird, erkenne ich definitiv an.


Arafat war ein guter Mann. Der hat vermittelt. Jedenfalls zum Schluß in seiner Laufbahn.
Die gesamten Palästinenser bräuchten einen ähnliches Staatsoberhaupt welches sich mit den Israelis an einen Tisch setzt und verhandelt.


----------



## Eckism (13. Mai 2021)

Man merkt, Religionen sind allgemein für'n Arsh.
Irgendwie bekommt die Jüdische Religion schon immer von jedem auf den Sack und die Islamische Religion wird meist Gewalttätig ausgelegt.

Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein, seinen gegenseitigen Hass in Onlinespielen auszuleben...das ist billiger als reale Konflikte, relativ Gewaltlos, und keiner geht drauf.


----------



## -ElCritico- (13. Mai 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Man merkt, Religionen sind allgemein für'n Arsh.
> Irgendwie bekommt die Jüdische Religion schon immer von jedem auf den Sack und die Islamische Religion wird meist Gewalttätig ausgelegt.
> 
> Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein, seinen gegenseitigen Hass in Onlinespielen auszuleben...das ist billiger als reale Konflikte, relativ Gewaltlos, und keiner geht drauf.


Ich bin ein Atheist, aber das hier hat rein gar nichts mit der Religion zu tun. Das wollen die Rechtsaußen mit den "bösen Arabern" und die Linken mit "inhumanen Juden" weismachen.
Es geht schlicht um die Macht und den Machterhalt. Die alten Säcke in Israel haben ohne den Konflikt keine Daseinsberechtigung. Ebenfalls Hamas, die eine der korruptesten Organisationen überhaupt ist (Hilfsgelder, die für die Region gedacht sind, werden zum Waffenkauf verwendet, nochmals unter sich verteilt, bis irgendwas an die Bevölkerung versickert, die Infrastruktur und alles andere bekommen Null davon).

Die Relativierungen von den Linken hier verstehe ich immer noch nicht. Es gibt keine harmlosen Raketen! Die Tausend Raketen, die eingeschlagen sind, sind mit nichts zu rechtfertigen!
Räumungen?
Sollen Räumungen eine Rechtfertigung für einen Raketenabschuss übler Art sein?
Habt ihr es noch beisamen?
Stellt euch vor, ihr würdet unter Raketenbeschuss stehen. Was ist mit den Kindern? Was, wenn es sich um eure Kinder handeln würde?

Meine Fresse, manchmal denke ich, Menschen sind dermaßen idiologieverblödet, sie sehen die Tatsachen vor dem Gesicht nicht!
Und dann kommen Leute wie Eckism und schmeißen alles in einen Topf (nix gegen dich, aber die Ahnungslosigkeit in deinem Beitrag ist nicht zu verkennen).

Hamas sind Terroristen, sie greifen gerade die Zivilbevölkerung Israels an. Das sind feige Ars*hl*cher! Israel wird angegriffen, Hamas sind die Aggressoren. Dafür gibt es keine Entschuldigung oder Rechtfertigung! Mein Beileid und die Unterstützung ist voll bei der zivilen Bevölkerung Israels.

Mit Terroristen verhandelt man nicht, Punkt!


----------



## Sparanus (13. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, die Hamas repräsentieren aber nicht das palästinensische Volk.


In Gaza wurden sie aber schon gewählt...


----------



## seahawk (13. Mai 2021)

Wütender Mob prügelt Araber bewusstlos
					

Während zwischen Israel und Gaza die Raketen fliegen, eskaliert auch die Lage in den Straßen weiter: In mehreren israelischen Städten kommt es erneut zu Gewalt. Sowohl Araber als auch Juden werden schwer verletzt.




					www.t-online.de
				




Und in Israel machen Juden Jagd auf arabische Israelis und Araber Jagd auf Juden. Im Endeffekt ist Israel ein Apartheidsstaat. Das Argument der funktionierenden Demokratie trifft hier ungefähr so gut wie bei Südafrika 1982.


----------



## -ElCritico- (13. Mai 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wütender Mob prügelt Araber bewusstlos
> 
> 
> Während zwischen Israel und Gaza die Raketen fliegen, eskaliert auch die Lage in den Straßen weiter: In mehreren israelischen Städten kommt es erneut zu Gewalt. Sowohl Araber als auch Juden werden schwer verletzt.
> ...


Und das rechtfertigt Raketenangriffe auf die zivile Bevölkerung oder was möchtest du damit sagen?
Der verprügelte in Israel wird in einem israelischen Krankenhaus behandelt und gesund entlassen. Ich bezweifle sehr stark, dass Palästinenser ähnlich vorgehen würden.

In Apartheid würden keine Araber in Israel leben können. Man würde die verletzte Person auf dem Boden liegen lassen und so tun als nichts passiert wäre.


----------



## seahawk (13. Mai 2021)

So wie keine Personen of Colour in Südafrika lebten.


----------



## -ElCritico- (13. Mai 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> So wie keine Personen of Colour in Südafrika lebten.


Das wird lächerich:








						Arabische Israelis – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				











						Israel-Wahl: Was machen die arabischen Wähler?
					

Netanjahu kündigte an, die Souveränität Israel auf Teile des Westjordanlands auszudehnen




					www.heise.de
				




Die Personen of Colour hatten in Apartheid Wahlrecht und dieselben Rechte wie die übliche Zivilbevölkerung, richtig?


----------



## seahawk (13. Mai 2021)

Haben Sie das?


----------



## Sparanus (13. Mai 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Personen of Colour


Sag doch direkt Farbige oder lass es komplett auf Englisch


----------



## -ElCritico- (13. Mai 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Haben Sie das?


Nochmals klar,
20% der israelischen Bevölkerung besteht aus Arabern. Ein Großteil davon sind Palästinenser. Sie haben die israelische Staatsbürgerschaft und genießen damit uneingeschränkt alle Rechte, die einem judischen Israeli zustehen würden. Sie dürfen wählen und gewählt werden.
Bei einer friedlichen Lösung wären viele junge Palästinenser willkommen. Die israelische Wirtschaft könnte sie gut gebrauchen. In die Richtung will ein Großteil der Israelis.


----------



## seahawk (13. Mai 2021)

Farbige ist rassistisch konnotiert, den Begriff benutze ich nicht.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Nochmals klar,
> 20% der israelischen Bevölkerung besteht aus Arabern. Ein Großteil davon sind Palästinenser. Sie haben die israelische Staatsbürgerschaft und genießen damit uneingeschränkt alle Rechte, die einem judischen Israeli zustehen würden. Sie dürfen wählen und gewählt werden.


So wie die Opfer der Vertreibung in Seikh Jarrah?
​


----------



## Sparanus (13. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> damit uneingeschränkt alle Rechte, die einem judischen Israeli zustehen würden.


Ganz gleich sind sie nun doch nicht. Sie müssen nicht dienen, aber sie dürfen (Wehrdienst).
Aber wirkliche Nachteile fallen mir grad nicht ein.


seahawk schrieb:


> Farbige ist rassistisch konnotiert, den Begriff benutze ich nicht.


Ist doch bloß die Übersetzung des englischen Ausdrucks?
Aber egal, dann bleib doch bei Englisch und misch es nicht.


----------



## -ElCritico- (13. Mai 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> So wie die Opfer der Vertreibung in Seikh Jarrah?
> ​


Ja genau, deswegen ist es in Ordnung über ganz Israel Raketen hageln zu lassen, die bösen Israelis 
Whataboutism schon wieder, in dem Fall muss man in Gerichten die Angelegenheit angehen. Immer noch kein Apartheid oder Rechtfertigung von terroristischen Handlungen.

Hamas sind Terroristen, Palästinenser (die sie unterstützen) oder Sympathisanten der Organisation im Ausland sind ebenfalls Terroristenunterstützer.


----------



## Don-71 (13. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die Relativierungen von den Linken hier verstehe ich immer noch nicht. Es gibt keine harmlosen Raketen! Die Tausend Raketen, die eingeschlagen sind, sind mit nichts zu rechtfertigen!
> Räumungen?
> Sollen Räumungen eine Rechtfertigung für einen Raketenabschuss übler Art sein?
> Habt ihr es noch beisamen?
> Stellt euch vor, ihr würdet unter Raketenbeschuss stehen. Was ist mit den Kindern? Was, wenn es sich um eure Kinder handeln würde?


Im Gegensatz zu dir denken wir nach und keiner *relativiert oder rechtfertigt* die Angriffe, allerdings verfolgen wir auch nicht eine der Art plumpe Agenda wie du.
Dein ständiges Geschreibsel, die momentanen Ereignisse, irgendwie singulär zu betrachten, sind entweder Agenda getrieben, naiv oder es ist mit deinem Denkansatz nicht weit her.
Wie alle Terror Organisationen ist auch die Hamas davon abhängig was sie an Waffen zur Verfügung hat und wie sich ihr Nachschub und ihre Logistik darstellt, außerdem wollen sie ja auch einen möglichen Effekt durch ihre Waffen erzielen. Also wartet "man" bis man das Arsenal gefüllt hat und wartet bis Israel wieder einen symbolischen Grund zum Angriff liefert, ergo wie die Räumungen in Ost-Jerusalem und den dämlich aggressiven Polizeieinsatz auf die Proteste.
Das ganze funktioniert aber nur, auch teilweise mit der Unterstützung der palästinensischen Bevölkerung, weil Israel seit Jahrzehnten die Palästinenser als Menschen 2. Klasse behandelt, in Armut treibt oder ganz vertreibt und mit aller Macht seine Siedlungen ausbaut und mit Gewalt seine Herrschaft über ganz Jerusalem ausbaut.
Israel drangsaliert jeden Tag hunderte bis tausende Palästinenser auch mit Tötungen und da glaubst du ernsthaft eine Terrororganisation schreckt nicht vor dem Angriff von Zivilisten zurück, wenn es gerade palästinensische Zivilisten sind, die von Israel seit Jahrzehnten jeden verdammten Tag drangsaliert werden?!

Wie gesagt die Angriffe erfolgen gerade jetzt, weil es symbolisch Taten der Israelis gab, mit dem die Hamas das rechtfertigen kann und weil sie wieder ihr Waffen Arsenal aufgefüllt hat.

Niemand relativiert oder rechtfertigt das, aber man kann die Handlungsweise nachvollziehen, weil sich die Palästinenser nunmal teiweise nicht in ihr von Israel vorgesehenes unterdrücktes Schicksal fügen wollen, und provozieren tuen nun beide Seiten ständig.

Wenn du das nicht nachvollziehen oder verstehen kannst, kann dir hier auch keiner helfen!


----------



## -ElCritico- (13. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu dir denken wir nach und keiner *relativiert oder rechtfertigt* die Angriffe, allerdings verfolgen wir auch nicht eine der Art plumpe Agenda wie du.


 Ich habe keine Agenda. Ich betrachte die Ereignisse jetzt, weil sie jetzt gerade passieren. Warum auf jetzt konzentrieren? Israel wird beschossen. Ich bilde es mir nicht ein oder?


Don-71 schrieb:


> Dein ständiges Geschreibsel, die momentanen Ereignisse, irgendwie singulär zu betrachten, sind entweder Agenda getrieben, naiv oder es ist mit deinem Denkansatz nicht weit her.


Mal eine Intelligenzfrage, damit ich weiß, ob eine Diskussion mit dir überhaupt einen Sinn ergibt.

Wem ist es mit den Angriffen geholfen? Was denkst du, was sie bewirken werden?


Don-71 schrieb:


> *Wie alle Terror Organisationen ist auch die Hamas davon abhängig was sie an Waffen zur Verfügung hat und wie sich ihr Nachschub und ihre Logistik darstellt, außerdem wollen sie ja auch einen möglichen Effekt durch ihre Waffen erzielen. Also wartet "man" bis man das Arsenal gefüllt hat und wartet bis Israel wieder einen symbolischen Grund zum Angriff liefert, ergo wie die Räumungen in Ost-Jerusalem und den dämlich aggressiven Polizeieinsatz auf die Proteste.*


Es ist lustig, wie du Hamas als Organisation beschreibst, völlig verharmlosend, business as usual.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ganze funktioniert aber nur, auch teilweise mit der Unterstützung der palästinensischen Bevölkerung, weil Israel seit Jahrzehnten die Palästinenser als Menschen 2. Klasse behandelt, in Armut treibt oder ganz vertreibt und mit aller Macht seine Siedlungen ausbaut und mit Gewalt seine Herrschaft über ganz Jerusalem ausbaut.
> Israel drangsaliert jeden Tag hunderte bis tausende Palästinenser auch mit Tötungen und da glaubst du ernsthaft eine Terrororganisation schreckt nicht vor dem Angriff von Zivilisten zurück, wenn es gerade palästinensische Zivilisten sind, die von Israel seit Jahrzehnten jeden verdammten Tag drangsaliert werden?!


Das ist immer noch keine Rechtfertigung für massive Angriffe gegen zivile Ziele.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt die Angriffe erfolgen gerade jetzt, weil es symbolisch Taten der Israelis gab, mit dem die Hamas das rechtfertigen kann und weil sie wieder ihr Waffen Arsenal aufgefüllt hat.


Ah, Umsiedlungsprobleme, nach dem Motto, du schubst mich weg und ich erschieße dich dafür mit einer Rakete?


Don-71 schrieb:


> Niemand relativiert oder rechtfertigt das, aber man kann die Handlungsweise nachvollziehen, weil sich die Palästinenser nunmal teiweise nicht in ihr von Israel vorgesehenes unterdrücktes Schicksal fügen wollen, und provozieren tuen nun beide Seiten ständig.


Dein ganzer Beitrag ist eine Relativierungsorgie.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn du das nicht nachvollziehen oder verstehen kannst, kann dir hier auch keiner helfen!


Sicher, dass ich Hilfe benötige?


----------



## Albatros1 (13. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Dein Beitrag relativiert den Angriff. Lies ihn Bitte nochmals durch.
> 
> Mal eine Intelligenzfrage, damit ich weiß, ob eine Diskussion mit dir überhaupt einen Sinn ergibt.
> 
> Wem ist es mit den Angriffen geholfen? Was denkst du, was sie bewirken werden?


H


----------



## Don-71 (13. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Dein Beitrag relativiert den Angriff. Lies ihn Bitte nochmals durch.
> 
> Mal eine Intelligenzfrage, damit ich weiß, ob eine Diskussion mit dir überhaupt einen Sinn ergibt.
> 
> Wem ist es mit den Angriffen geholfen? Was denkst du, was sie bewirken werden?


Oh man, was soll man zu diesem Geschreibsel noch sagen?
Natürlich ist niemnden damit geholfen und bewirken werden diese Angriffe, Gegenangriffe der Israelis, mit weit mehr Toten auf palästinensischer Seite, als auf israelischer Seite!
Aber anscheinend hast du noch nicht kapiert, dass es darum gar nicht geht!

Den Palästinensern geht es eher wohl  darum nicht als Schafe zur Schlachtbank geführt zu werden und sie sehen sich mit ihren Ansprüchen halt teilweise im Recht. Da Israel dieses Recht schon immer seit Staatsgründung mit Füßen getreten und mit aller Gewalt unterdrückt hat, machen sie halt mit Terror darauf aufmerksam.
Das folgt keiner wirklich rationalen Logik, haben aber solche Streitigkeiten inklusive Terror noch nie, auf der ganzen Welt.


----------



## Mahoy (13. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Hamas sind Terroristen, Palästinenser oder Sympathisanten der Organisation im Ausland sind ebenfalls Terroristenunterstützer.


Es ist allerdings ein Unterschied, ob man als Palästinenser mit Terroristen sympathisiert, weil sie die einzigen sind, die die eigene Interessen wenigstens einigermaßen von einer Position der Stärke vertreten können und nebenbei eine gewisse Infrastruktur aufbauen und betreiben ... oder beispielsweise vom deutschen Sofa aus, weil darüber ein Führerbild hängt und jeder gut ist, der den Juden eins überhilft, oder aus einer linken Kommune, weil man undifferenziert mit den Underdogs sympathisiert.

Aus Sicht Palästinas ist Israel ein Besatzer, der nach und nach die Filetstücke des Landes besiedelt und sich dessen Ressourcen (Wasser etc.) einkreist, also mit allen Mitteln bekämpft werden darf. Die israelische Zivilbevölkerung wird dabei als legitimes Ziel betrachtet, weil man selbst täglich erlebt, wie die eigene Bevölkerung leidet und weil große Teile der israelischen Gesellschaft den Kurs gegen Palästina mittragen.

Und damit sind wir beim eigentlichen Knackpunkt: Dieser endlose Kreislauf von Schlägen und Gegenschlägen trifft _alle_, egal wie sie persönlich zu dem Konflikt stehen und welche Lösung ihnen am ehesten zusagen würde. Und jeder, der davon getroffen wird, entwickelt tendenziell eher eine verhärtete Position, selbst wenn man vorher noch kompromissbereit eingestellt war.

Palästinenser sind wegen der Schläge gegen Israel ebenso wenig allesamt Terroristen, wie Israelis wegen der Besatzungs- und Siedlungspolitik allesamt Völkerrechtsverbrecher sind. Es ist, wie üblich, deutlich komplizierter.


----------



## Don-71 (13. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Was aber sollen sie machen? Sich mit ihrer Situation abfinden? Im Gefangenenlager?


Darum dreht es sich halt zum größten Teil, plus der religiöse Aspekt spielt hier auch noch deutlich rein.

Ich habe schon mehrmals darüber nachgedacht was (kontrafaktische Geschichte) hier in Deutschland nach 1945 passiert wäre, hätte es keinen Ost-West Konflikt gegeben und die Alliierten hätten so etwas wie den Morgenthau Plan vollständig mit allen Konsequenzen umgesetzt. Ich glaube kaum, dass das friedlich über die Bühne gegangen wäre und vielleicht wäre dann Deutschland und seine Bevölkerung über Jahrzehnte in den wöchentlichen Nachrichten, weil man sich mit Terror zu wehr gesetzt hätte.
Ne Menge Variablen, aber nicht völlig von der Hand zu weisen.


----------



## Albatros1 (13. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Atheist, aber das hier hat rein gar nichts mit der Religion zu tun. Das wollen die Rechtsaußen mit den "bösen Arabern" und die Linken mit "inhumanen Juden" weismachen.
> Es geht schlicht um die Macht und den Machterhalt. Die alten Säcke in Israel haben ohne den Konflikt keine Daseinsberechtigung. Ebenfalls Hamas, die eine der korruptesten Organisationen überhaupt ist (Hilfsgelder, die für die Region gedacht sind, werden zum Waffenkauf verwendet, nochmals unter sich verteilt, bis irgendwas an die Bevölkerung versickert, die Infrastruktur und alles andere bekommen Null davon).
> 
> Die Relativierungen von den Linken hier verstehe ich immer noch nicht. Es gibt keine harmlosen Raketen! Die Tausend Raketen, die eingeschlagen sind, sind mit nichts zu rechtfertigen!
> ...


W


----------



## -ElCritico- (13. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Es ist allerdings ein Unterschied, ob man als Palästinenser mit Terroristen sympathisiert, weil sie die einzigen sind, die die eigene Interessen wenigstens einigermaßen von einer Position der Stärke vertreten können und nebenbei eine gewisse Infrastruktur aufbauen und betreiben ... oder beispielsweise vom deutschen Sofa aus, weil darüber ein Führerbild hängt und jeder gut ist, der den Juden eins überhilft, oder aus einer linken Kommune, weil man undifferenziert mit den Underdogs sympathisiert.


Ich verurteile jegliche terroristische Handlungen, egal von welcher Seite sie kommen mögen. Ich hätte genauso viel Probleme mit einer Bodenoffensive Israels gegen Gaza, damit meine Position klar ist.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Aus Sicht Palästinas ist Israel ein Besatzer, der nach und nach die Filetstücke des Landes besiedelt und sich dessen Ressourcen (Wasser etc.) einkreist, also mit allen Mitteln bekämpft werden darf. Die israelische Zivilbevölkerung wird dabei als legitimes Ziel betrachtet, weil man selbst täglich erlebt, wie die eigene Bevölkerung leidet und weil *große Teile der israelischen Gesellschaft den Kurs gegen Palästina mittragen.*


Gerade da gibt es einen Umbruch. Die Angriffe leisten einen Bärendiest für diese Entwicklung.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Und damit sind wir beim eigentlichen Knackpunkt: Dieser endlose Kreislauf von Schlägen und Gegenschlägen trifft _alle_, egal wie sie persönlich zu dem Konflikt stehen und welche Lösung ihnen am ehesten zusagen würde. Und jeder, der davon getroffen wird, entwickelt tendenziell eher eine verhärtete Position, selbst wenn man vorher noch kompromissbereit eingestellt war.


Sorry, es mag sehr logisch klingen, aber rechtfertigt für mich keine Angriffe auf zivile Bevölkerung. Es sind Verbrecher. Das sage ich als Sofadeutscher.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Palästinenser sind wegen der Schläge gegen Israel ebenso wenig allesamt Terroristen, wie Israelis wegen der Besatzungs- und Siedlungspolitik allesamt Völkerrechtsverbrecher sind. Es ist, wie üblich, deutlich komplizierter.


Der nächste Knackpunkt: Nicht alle Palästinenser sind pro Hamas und nicht alle Israeliten sind Befürwörter der Besatzungspolitk. 20% der israelischen Bevölkerung sind Araber, sie wollen den Krieg nicht mehr. Es wäre besser, wenn man den Gruppen mehr Beachtung schenken würde, an Stelle immer die rechten und linken Positionen zu wiederholen, denn einen Frieden wird es auf die Art nimmer geben.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Oh man, was soll man zu diesem Geschreibsel noch sagen?
> Natürlich ist niemnden damit geholfen und bewirken werden diese Angriffe, Gegenangriffe der Israelis, mit weit mehr Toten auf palästinensischer Seite, als auf israelischer Seite!
> Aber anscheinend hast du noch nicht kapiert, dass es darum gar nicht geht!
> 
> ...


Schon überfordert? 
Und schon wieder relativierst du die Angriffe..
Warst du dabei?




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1392622411774840832

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Albatros1 schrieb:


> Hm, geholfen ist vielleicht nicht der richtige Ausdruck.
> Damit könnte man jeden Aufstand auf der Welt niederbügeln.
> Es sind die Opfer, wenn auch die Mittel nicht akzeptabel sind.
> Was aber sollen sie machen? Sich mit ihrer Situation abfinden? Im Gefangenenlager?


Worst Case Szenario, es wird eine Bodenoffensive mit vielen zivilen Toten geben, Netanjahu wird wiedergewählt, es wird keine Annäherung stattfinden, die Repressalien gegenüber den Palästinensern werden noch schlimmer an Stelle besser zu werden. Zudem wird Hamas Null Unterstützung von den arabischen Staaten oder dem Iran erfahren. Damit werden ihre Geld-/Waffenquellen ausgetrocknet. Würde man einer Terrororganisation spenden? Spenden aus dem Ausland werden auch zurückgehen. 
Nachdem der Terrorakt vorbei ist, wird sich kein Mensch um die armen Palästinenser jucken, da keine strategischen Geointeressen in der Region mehr vorhanden sind. Wollt ihr ein Beispiel? Uiguren in China, kein Schwein juckt, was da abgeht, obwohl das das schlimmste Verbrechen seit der Nazi-Zeit ist.
Im Endeffekt wird der Schaden maximal groß bei der palästinensischen Zivilbevölkerung sein. 
Nein, ich habe kein Verständnis für solche Aktionen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich verurteile jegliche terroristische Handlungen, egal von welcher Seite sie kommen mögen. Ich hätte genauso viel Probleme mit einer Bodenoffensive Israels gegen Gaza, damit meine Position klar ist.


Aber Luftoffensiven findest du ok...


----------



## Don-71 (13. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Schon überfordert?


Fragt Derjenige der anscheinend den ganzen Konflikt nicht kapiert und für alle hier sichtbar überfordert ist.


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Und schon wieder relativierst du die Angriffe..


Nein, ich fasse Fakten zusammen, anscheinend bist du damit überfordert die Unterschiede zu erkennen.


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Warst du dabei?


Noch so ein Ding und du bekommst von mir eine Anzeige, ich bin bei solchen Anschuldigungen echt nicht zum Scherzen aufgelegt!


----------



## Albatros1 (13. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich verurteile jegliche terroristische Handlungen, egal von welcher Seite sie kommen mögen. Ich hätte genauso viel Probleme mit einer Bodenoffensive Israels gegen Gaza, damit meine Position klar ist.
> 
> Gerade da gibt es einen Umbruch. Die Angriffe leisten einen Bärendiest für diese Entwicklung.
> 
> ...


W


----------



## soulstyle (13. Mai 2021)

Der ist schuld oder jener ist schuld immer die gleiche Garnrolle die aufgwickelt und danch wieder abgewickelt wird.
Und je mehr Ereignisse auftreten, wird die Garnrolle größer und größer.
Mich würde interessieren was man als Weltvereinigung tun könnte um das Problem zu lösen.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Es ist, wie üblich, deutlich komplizierter.


Aber aber doch nicht in der Weltsicht der einfach gestrickten Menschen die hier und da rumgeistern.
Da gilt nur bist du nicht mein "Freund" dann bist du mein "Feind". 



> Mich würde interessieren was man als Weltvereinigung zu tun könnte um das Problem zu lösen.


Nicht sehr viel, da die Weltgemeinschaft mit ursächlicher Initator des Problems war und zum anderen kannst du so verfahrene Konflikte in der Regel kaum noch von außen entschärfen, ohne eine Seite massiv durch Zwang zu demütigen.
Eine funktionierende Kompromiss-Lösung kann es im Grunde nur noch durch einlenken beider Konfliktseiten geben.

Das einzige was die Weltgemeinschaft da noch tun könnte wäre die Unterstützung für beide Seiten komplett einzustellen und zu sanktionieren / isolieren, in der Hoffnung das dies längerfristig dazu führt das beide Seiten gezwungen werden aufeinander zuzugehen.
Schaut man sich aber Nordkorea an ist sowas halt auch kein Garant für irgend einen Erfolg...


----------



## HenneHuhn (13. Mai 2021)

Beim Thema Israel-Palästina-Konflikt lassen sich manche Konservative (inkl. der ja mittlerweile fast flächendeckend zu ihnen oder der FDP übergelaufenen, angeblich irgendwann mal links gewesen seienden "Antideutschen" oder "Ideologiekritiker") so leicht triggern, als wären sie 25th Wave intersektionalistische, nicht-exklusivistische Queer-Feminists of Colour nach ein paar Näschen Koks auf Twitter


----------



## -ElCritico- (13. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Was schlägst du vor? Der Verzicht der Palästinenser auf ihr Eigentum und ihre Rechte? Weiterer Unterdrückung zusehen?
> Du verkennst vielleicht, Israel verhandelt aus der Position der Stärke und macht keine relevanten Zugeständnisse. Das Opfer hat zu akzeptieren.


Geschichte wiederholt sich immer, weil keiner daraus etwas lernen möchte, aber trotzdem.  Ich bin nicht der UN-Unterhändler, Ministerpräsident von Israel, US-Präsident oder ein Palästinenservertreter, *daher ist von mir nicht gefordert, Lösungen anbieten zu müssen*, da die Probleme schwierig, verpflechtet und mannigfältig sind. 
Ich kann aber trotzdem erkennen, was nicht stimmt. Mit Gewalt kommt man der Lösung kein bisschen näher, denn Gewalt verursacht immer  nur mehr Gewalt.


Albatros1 schrieb:


> *Jeder Gegenwehr* kann man als Terrorismus bezeichnen und die Stärkeren, meist die Unterdrücken tun das auch.


Es gibt einen Riesenunterschied zwischen Terroristen und Widerstandskämpfern. Terroristen verbreiten Schrecken und Unsicherheit vorwiegend unter der zivilen Bevölkerung, um ihre Ziele zu erreichen. Widerstandskämpfer gehen gezielt gegen die Okkupanten vor (Armee oder Regierung), wobei zivile Opfer in Kauf genommen werden.


Albatros1 schrieb:


> Die Uiguren sind Terroristen, Tibeter, Südafrika, Kurden, usw.
> Waren Nordamerikanische Indianer nicht Terroristen? Wieso sind sie nicht in den zugewiesenen Reservaten geblieben? Sie hatten kein Recht auf Bewaffnung und Angriffe.


Aus den Beispielen haben nur die Uiguren terroristische Handlungen durchgeführt. Der Rest hat mehr oder weniger gegen ein Regime/eine Regierung Widerstand geleistet. Zivilisten waren nicht die primären Ziele wie bei Terroristen.


----------



## IphoneBenz (13. Mai 2021)

Wofür gibt es eine UN? Wieso nicht eine entmilitarisierte Zone errichten wo auch Israel diese zu akzeptieren hat. Es ist nun mal Fakt das ihnen das Land geraubt wurde/wird und ein Besatzer erzeugt immer Wut. Oder eine Bodenoffensive und sämtliche Aggressionen beseitigen und mittels der UN ein Plan erstellen wo beide Parteien gut leben können. Das heißt auch genug Platz für einen Staat Palästina der funktionieren kann. Friedlich wird dort nichts mehr gelöst. Leider ist die UN auch nur noch eine Farce und vertritt die Interessen weniger Staaten aber sicherlich nicht der Weltgemeinschaft.

So dumm dieser ganze scheiß Hass. Krieg ist so sinnlos und zeigt nur zu welchen grausamen Taten der Mensch in der Lage ist . Dumme veraltete Ideologien das Nationen benötigt werden. Ich hoffe wirklich das es mal nur eine Nation gibt und die sich Erde nennt. Das ein Jude mit einem Moslem grillen kann. Wieso können die da nicht einfach zusammen in Gemeinschaft leben? Alles nur ein Spiel von wenigen.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich kann aber trotzdem erkennen, was nicht stimmt. Mit Gewalt kommt man der Lösung kein bisschen näher, denn Gewalt verursacht immer  nur mehr Gewalt.



Also meinst du keine Gewalt sei etwas das dich einer Lösung irgendwie näher brächte?
Dagegen sprächen wohl z.B. die Kurden, die relativ "gemäßigt" gewalttätig sind und trotzdem seit Jahrzehnten ihrem Anliegen des eigenen Staates nicht wirklich näher kommen.

Auch ansonsten ist die Geschichte voll davon das keine Gewalt genauso in vielen Situationen zu Gewalt führt, weil es nichts nützt keine Gewalt zu vollziehen wenn auf der anderen Seite (politische / religiöse) idioligische Extremisten sitzen und das hast du halt leider sowohl bei den Palästinensern (Hamas) als auch den Israelis (Ultra-Orthodoxe), auf beiden Seiten sitzende Extremisten an den Schalthebeln, die fehlende Gewalt genauso als Einladung empfinden wie sie verübte Gewalt der Gegenseite als Legitimation auslegen.

Von daher, es mag ein heres Ideal sein die Wange hinzuhalten und auf Gewalt und Unrecht nicht mit Gewalt und Unrecht zu reagieren, in der Praxis aber neigen Menschen ganz allgemein nunmal dazu spätestens dann zu Gewalt zu tendieren wenn ihnen selbst (empfundenes) schweres Unrecht angetan wird, oder selbst Gewalt widerfährt, das ist halt (leider) Bestandteil menschlichen Verhaltens, sich dafür dann in irgend einer Form rächen zu wollen.

Leider ist es auch Bestandteil menschlichen Verhaltens das es vielen dann egal ist ob das Opfer der Rache auch wirklich der / ein Täter ist, oder nur das Unglück hat in die selbe Gruppe zu fallen (Palästinenser, Israeli, ect.).
Kurz um, der Mensch neigt dann gerne zur Kollektivschuld, oder früher hätte man es wohl Sippenhaft genannt.

Solches Verhalten bekommst du auch nur äußerst schwer aus den Köpfen, vereinzelt gibt es das in kleinen Rahmen ja selbst hier in Deutschland noch, in Ländern wie Albanien ist es sogar noch sehr weit verbeitet, daher ist die Kunst im Grunde trotz dieses Umstands solche Differenzen auf staatlicher Ebene zu überwinden, wenn aber der Fisch auf beiden Seiten vom Kopf, dank idiologischen Dogmaten, genauso faul ist wie der Körper wird es halt schwierig und endet in Jahrzehntelanger gegenseitiger Gewalt.



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Riesenunterschied zwischen Terroristen und Widerstandskämpfern. Terroristen verbreiten Schrecken und Unsicherheit vorwiegend unter der zivilen Bevölkerung, um ihre Ziele zu erreichen. Widerstandskämpfer gehen gezielt gegen die Okkupanten vor (Armee oder Regierung), wobei zivile Opfer in Kauf genommen werden.



Also waren die gezielten Luftangriffe auf Deutsche Städte im Zweiten Weltkrieg in deinen Augen und nach deiner Argumentation Terrorismus und keine Form von Widerstand, da die zugrunde liegende Doktrin (britische Area Bombing Directive, Zitat: „Es ist klar, daß die Zielpunkte die Siedelungsgebiete sein sollen und beispielsweise nicht Werften oder Luftfahrtindustrien.“) die Zivilbevölkerung im Fokus hatte?


----------



## Sparanus (13. Mai 2021)

Terror geht nicht zwangsweise von Terroristen aus...


----------



## Thomas5010 (13. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu dir denken wir nach und keiner *relativiert oder rechtfertigt* die Angriffe, allerdings verfolgen wir auch nicht eine der Art plumpe Agenda wie du.


Nein, du denkst eben nicht nach. Du kannst das offensichtliche nicht mehr erkennen. Du tust mir leid.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Mai 2021)

Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Nein, du denkst eben nicht nach. Du kannst das offensichtliche nicht mehr erkennen. Du tust mir leid.


Offensichtlich ist nur der Fakt, dass das Land der Palästinenser von Jahr zu Jahr durch Enteignung schrumpft. Alles andere ist stark gefärbt durch jeweilige Propaganda.
Ich wiederhole: Die Enteignung ist definitiv nicht konstruiert und wer das nicht erkennt muss an eine starke Wahrnehmungsverzerrung leiden, um so eine Praxis gut zu heißen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Albatros1 (13. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Offensichtlich ist nur der Fakt, dass das Land der Palästinenser von Jahr zu Jahr durch Enteignung schrumpft. Alles andere ist stark gefärbt durch jeweilige Propaganda.
> Ich wiederhole: Die Enteignung ist definitiv nicht konstruiert und wer das nicht erkennt muss an eine starke Wahrnehmungsverzerrung leiden, um so eine Praxis gut zu heißen.
> 
> 
> ...


D


----------



## Whispercat (13. Mai 2021)

IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Krieg ist ...


... vorallem das profitabelste Geschäft dieses Planeten und noch dazu eines von dem der 0815 Bürger in keinster Weise profitiert. Und solange sich daran nichts ändert werden die Zündeleien quer über den Planeten auch nicht aufhören. 



soulstyle schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren was man als Weltvereinigung tun könnte um das Problem zu lösen.


Naja, ich denke mal im Idealfall eine von der UN durchgesetze Zwei Staaten Lösung samt Schirmherrschaft über eine entmilitarisierte Zone. Problem hierbei ist halt nur das der jahrzehntelange gegenseitige Hass selbst damit nicht verschwinden würde und es eigentlich eine berechtigte Frage ist ob es überhaupt irgendwie möglich ist das zwischen den beiden jemals wieder Gras wächst.


----------



## -ElCritico- (13. Mai 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich möchte auf den Nonsense gar nicht antworten. Das ist einer der Gründe, warum es in der Balkenregion keine richtige Ruhe einkehrt.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also waren die gezielten Luftangriffe auf Deutsche Städte im Zweiten Weltkrieg in deinen Augen und nach deiner Argumentation Terrorismus und keine Form von Widerstand, da die zugrunde liegende Doktrin (britische Area Bombing Directive, Zitat: „Es ist klar, daß die Zielpunkte die Siedelungsgebiete sein sollen und beispielsweise nicht Werften oder Luftfahrtindustrien.“) die Zivilbevölkerung im Fokus hatte?


Das waren Terrorakte und Kriegsverbrechen in einem. Terror kann auch von einem Staat ausgehen, siehe aktuell Russland in der Ukraine.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Offensichtlich ist nur der Fakt, dass das Land der Palästinenser von Jahr zu Jahr durch Enteignung schrumpft. Alles andere ist stark gefärbt durch jeweilige Propaganda.
> Ich wiederhole: Die Enteignung ist definitiv nicht konstruiert und wer das nicht erkennt muss an eine starke Wahrnehmungsverzerrung leiden, um so eine Praxis gut zu heißen.
> 
> 
> ...


Erfolgreiche Gehirnwäsche vollzogen, alle die Karten sind reine Propaganda. Zum Gründungszeitpunkt gehörten Israel und Palästinensern genau 1% der gesamten Gegend (der komischen Karte). Palästinenser und die arabische Liga damals wollten den von Israel akzeptieren UN-Plan der Zuteilung an beide nicht akzeptieren (Achtung, das Land gehörte beiden nicht, UN und Großbritanien haben das Land an beide versprochen gehabt). Genau an dem Tag, wo GB in der Gegend keine Kolonialmacht mehr war, haben alle arabischen Staaten in der Gegend Israel mit dem Ziel der Vernichtung angegriffen und hauchhoch verloren. Ab da fing der selbstverschuldete Leiden von Palästinensern an. Die Israelis waren kaum deut besser mit ihren Besatzungskriegen im Nachhinein. Die Karte selbst ist aber eine Propagandalüge.








						The Mendacious Maps of Palestinian “Loss” - The Tower
					

It's a common anti-Israel trope, illustrated in maps: Over the past century, perfidious Zionists have slowly and steadily taken land from the Palestinians. SHANY MOR takes apart the lie—and reveals the hate behind it.




					www.thetower.org
				



Wenn man des Englischen mächtig ist, kann man da die wahren Hintergründe nachlesen. Es gibt auch deutsche Quellen, die dir selbst aussuchen kannst. Soviel Zeit will ich nicht investieren.
Von der Karte gibt es ebenfalls eine Pro-Israel-Propaganda Version, hat trotzdem nichts mit den wahren Gegebenheit von damals etwas zu tun.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Man müßte deutlicher werden, nur ist das nicht gestattet. Zu Erbtätern gehören eben auch Erbopfer.
> Falls China sich einmal Taiwan wieder einverleibt bin ich auf die Kritik gespannt.
> Das Problem ist, mit alten Verbrechen werden die eigenen gerechtfertigt.
> Israel muß immer damit leben, daß der Staat auf Unrecht aufgebaut ist.


Das Perfideste an dieser ganzen Sache ist, dass jegliche Kritik gegenüber dieser Handlung der Ungerechtigkeit mit einem schwerwiegenden Vorwurf (Antisemitismus) mundtot gemacht werden soll. Das heißt in anderen Worten, egal was das israelische Militär an Kriegsverbrechen begeht (Die UN spricht von möglichen Kriegverbrechen*), es muss stummschweigend hingenommen werden...Das wäre so ähnlich, wie wenn jede Kritik an die Hamas als antimuslimischer Rassismus abgetan wird.

*https://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten...lem.0bc61d5b-6058-46b1-b273-66322605edd6.html



-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Erfolgreiche Gehirnwäsche vollzogen, alle die Karten sind reine Propaganda. Zum Gründungszeitpunkt gehörten Israel und Palästinensern genau 1% der gesamten Gegend (der komischen Karte).


Von erfolgreicher Gehirnwäsche sprechen, aber an die 1% Fantasie glauben...

Hier paar historische Fakten zur Bevölkerungsaufteilung im damaligen *Palästina*:

"1914 lebten etwa *600.000 Araber und etwa 85.000 Juden* in Palästina. Deren Zahl nahm im Ersten Weltkrieg auf etwa 56.000 ab, *sodass Juden 1918 weniger als zehn Prozent der Bevölkerung Palästinas bildeten*.....Neben der generellen Ablehnung eines jüdischen Staates geschah dies mit der Begründung, der Plan verletze die Rechte der Mehrheitsbevölkerung in Palästina, die zu diesem Zeitpunkt zu *67 Prozent nicht-jüdischen Religionen* angehörten. *Ende 1946 hatte Palästina knapp 2 Mio. Einwohner, wovon nur etwa 603.000 Juden waren.*"

Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nahostkonflikt#cite_note-4

Ja, ich weiß ist ja nur Wiki...Primärquellen finden sich unter Einzelnachweise.


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Mai 2021)

Doppelpost


----------



## Albatros1 (13. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich möchte auf den Nonsense gar nicht antworten. Das ist einer der Gründe, warum es in der Balkenregion keine richtige Ruhe einkehrt.
> 
> 
> Das waren Terrorakte und Kriegsverbrechen in einem. Terror kann auch von einem Staat ausgehen, siehe aktuell Russland in der Ukraine.
> ...


D


----------



## RyzA (13. Mai 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Farbige ist rassistisch konnotiert, den Begriff benutze ich nicht.


Das ist doch lächerlich. Bald darf man gar nichts mehr dazu sagen. Weil irgendwie alles negativ konnotiert wird.
Es war auch mal im Gespräch "Black Fridays" umzubennen. Was mehr als absurd ist.


----------



## Albatros1 (13. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich möchte auf den Nonsense gar nicht antworten. Das ist einer der Gründe, warum es in der Balkenregion keine richtige Ruhe einkehrt.
> 
> 
> Das waren Terrorakte und Kriegsverbrechen in einem. Terror kann auch von einem Staat ausgehen, siehe aktuell Russland in der Ukraine.
> ...


B


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist doch lächerlich. Bald darf man gar nichts mehr dazu sagen. Weil irgendwie alles negativ konnotiert wird.
> Es war auch mal im Gespräch "Black Fridays" umzubennen. Was mehr als absurd ist.


Schwarze wollen (wenn überhaupt Hautfarbe erwähnt werden muss) selber Schwarz genannt werden. Und es sind nur paar Wörter negativ konnotiert. Ich verstehe nicht, warum dieses Argument immer wieder hervorgebracht werden muss, dass damit "irgendwie alles negativ konnotiert" und man somit seines ganzen Sprachschatzes beraubt wurde, weil es ja keine Alternativen gibt...

Die negative Konnotation von Farbiger hat seinen Ursprung in rassistischer Kolonialsprache, genau wie Indianer und Eskimo. Accept it!






						Farbiger – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Davon abgesehen ist das mega Offtopic und wurde schon lange und breit im Alter weißer Mann - Thread besprochen.


----------



## RyzA (13. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Schwarze wollen (wenn überhaupt Hautfarbe erwähnt werden muss) selber Schwarz genannt werden. Und es sind nur paar Wörter negativ konnotiert. Ich verstehe nicht, warum dieses Argument immer wieder hervorgebracht werden muss, dass damit "irgendwie alles negativ konnotiert" und man somit seines ganzen Sprachschatzes beraubt wurde, weil es ja keine Alternativen gibt...
> 
> Die negative Konnotation von Farbiger hat seinen Ursprung in rassistischer Kolonialsprache, genau wie Indianer und Eskimo. Accept it!
> 
> ...


Ok, das wusste ich nicht!


----------



## Albatros1 (13. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich möchte auf den Nonsense gar nicht antworten. Das ist einer der Gründe, warum es in der Balkenregion keine richtige Ruhe einkehrt.
> 
> 
> Das waren Terrorakte und Kriegsverbrechen in einem. Terror kann auch von einem Staat ausgehen, siehe aktuell Russland in der Ukraine.
> ...


O


----------



## -ElCritico- (13. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Das Perfideste an dieser ganzen Sache ist, dass jegliche Kritik gegenüber dieser Handlung der Ungerechtigkeit mit einem schwerwiegenden Vorwurf (Antisemitismus) mundtot gemacht werden soll. Das heißt in anderen Worten, egal was das israelische Militär an Kriegsverbrechen begeht (Die UN spricht von möglichen Kriegverbrechen*), es muss stummschweigend hingenommen werden...Das wäre so ähnlich, wie wenn jede Kritik an die Hamas als antimuslimischer Rassismus abgetan wird.
> 
> *https://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten...lem.0bc61d5b-6058-46b1-b273-66322605edd6.html
> 
> ...


Es gibt keinen Widerspruch in unseren Quellen. Du setzt Menschenmaßen der territorialen Fläche gleich. Zusammen, ich meine Palästinenser und Israelis gehörten genau 1% der gesamten Landfläche auf der Karte in 1946. Der Großteil der Menschen dort (in dem einen Prozent) waren tatsächlich Palästinenser. Der Rest der Landfläche gehörte den Ottomannen und danach den Briten. Die Karte suggeriert aber, dass die gesamte Gegend von vorne herein *rechtlich gesehen* Palästina zugehört hatte, das tat es eben nicht!
Wenn man nicht rechtlich vorgeht, dann gäbe es die Bogusargumente, geschichtlich wäre Israel oder Urpalästina da. Beides ist Quatsch, beide waren in1946 dort, man kann keinen von denen die Lebensgrundlage abstreiten. Was einem rechtlich gesehen nicht gehört, kann auch nicht weggenommen werden. Das sagt aber die Fake-Karte aus.


Albatros1 schrieb:


> Durch diese Attentate, die israelischen Vergeltungsschläge und die Einmischung arabischer Nachbarländer spitzte sich der Nahostkonflikt so zu, dass sich Israel im Juni 1967 zu einem Präventivschlag entschloss. Im Sechstagekrieg (Junikrieg) besetzte es den Osten Jerusalems und das Westjordanland, den Gazastreifen, die Golanhöhen und die Halbinsel Sinai. Als die Waffen nach sechs Tagen an allen Fronten ruhten, hatten die arabischen Armeen eine schwere Niederlage hinnehmen müssen (auch die PLO, die sich 1968 unter Jasir Arafat reorganisierte). Die UNO reagierte auf die israelischen Eroberungen, die weltweit Proteste auslösten, damit, dass sie den Rückzug Israels aus den besetzten Gebieten verlangte und diese Forderung mit dem Existenzrecht Israels verknüpfte.
> 
> Israels Weigerung, sich aus den besetzten Gebieten zurückzuziehen, löste 1973 den Jom-Kippur-Krieg aus, benannt nach dem jüdischen Versöhnungsfest Jom Kippur (6.10.1973), an dem ägyptische und syrische Truppen einen Überraschungsangriff auf Israel starteten. Die Kämpfe endeten am 24. Oktober mit einer von UN-Friedenstruppen überwachten Waffenruhe. Unter Vermittlung von US-Außenminister Henry Kissinger handelte Israel mit Ägypten und Syrien ein Abkommen aus, das zur Einrichtung einer UN-Sicherheitszone zwischen den Konfliktparteien führte. Erst 1979 erreichte US-Präsident Jimmy Carter die Unterzeichnung eines ägyptisch-israelischen Friedensvertrages, der die schrittweise Räumung des Sinai garantierte.


Ich bin kein pro Israel Mensch. Ich erkenne an, dass sie Palästinensern viel Leid angetan haben und dass sie das immer noch tun. Es ging nicht um Palästinenser schlecht, Israel gut. Es ging um die Fake Karte zu Propagandazwecken. Natürlich hat Israel unrechtmäßig alles einverleibt, was es konnte in den nachfolgenden Kriegen.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Schwarze wollen (wenn überhaupt Hautfarbe erwähnt werden muss) selber Schwarz genannt werden. Und es sind nur paar Wörter negativ konnotiert. Ich verstehe nicht, warum dieses Argument immer wieder hervorgebracht werden muss, dass damit "irgendwie alles negativ konnotiert" und man somit seines ganzen Sprachschatzes beraubt wurde, weil es ja keine Alternativen gibt...
> 
> Die negative Konnotation von Farbiger hat seinen Ursprung in rassistischer Kolonialsprache, genau wie Indianer und Eskimo. Accept it!
> 
> ...


Das Interessante ist, ich benutze Afrikaner oder Afroamerikaner bzw. Amerikaner. Ich sollte aber stattdessen auf schwarz umsteigen


----------



## Sparanus (13. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Das Perfideste an dieser ganzen Sache ist, dass jegliche Kritik gegenüber dieser Handlung der Ungerechtigkeit mit einem schwerwiegenden Vorwurf (Antisemitismus) mundtot gemacht werden soll.


Weil sich die Kritik an Israel komischerweise vor Synagogen formiert...

Manchmal denke ich daran was wäre wenn Deutschland sich nach Jahrzehnten noch versuchen würde an Polen für die ganzen Vertreibungen nach dem WWII zu rächen...
Aber nein wir akzeptieren, dass es jetzt neue Grenzen gibt und gut ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Mai 2021)

Norkzlam schrieb:


> Sie haben aber vor Jahrzehnten einen entsprechenden Vergleich vor Gericht akzeptiert.



Diese Behauptung ist mit 99%iger Sicherheit falsch. Ich lasse mich zwar gerne durch Quellen eines besseren belehren, aber bis Anfang dieses Jahres gab es nicht einmal eine richterliche Bestätigung der Eigentumsansprüche, auf deren Grundlage man irgendetwas von seit 60 Jahren dort lebenden hätte verlangen können.



> Die generelle Ungleichbehandlung zu arabischen Ansprüchen könnte man damit begründen, dass die Araber die Aggressoren im entsprechendem Krieg waren.



Flüchtlinge sind Aggressoren? Tolle Einstellung. Wenn/weil man Palästinenser ist, hat man also nicht nur eins auf den Deckel verdient, wenn man friedlich irgendwo wohnt, sondern sogar wenn man vor Gewalt wegrennt?



> Ich finde ja auch nicht alles, was Israel macht gut. Aber wir reden hier von der einzigen Demokratie in der Region, dem einzigen Rechtsstaat, dem einzigen Land in dem Frauen halbwegs geleichberechtigt sind, dem einzigen Staat mit LGBT-Rechten etc.,



Beim für diese Region niedrigen Niveau sexueller Diskriminierung stimme ich dir zu. Beim Rest nicht.
Rund ein Drittel der erwachsenen Bevölkerung im von Israel kontrollierten Gebiet hat nur ein stark eingeschränktes Wahlrecht, kein Recht auf freie Wahl des Wohnortes, keine Bewegungs- oder gar Reisefreiheit, keinen Anspruch auf wirtschaftliche Entfaltung und nur ein sehr eingeschränktes Recht auf Eigentum. Es gibt jede Menge Staaten, die Wahlen abhalten und jede Menge, die Gerichte haben, aber bei weitem nicht alle davon sind Demokratien und Rechtsstaaten. Ich will nicht abstreiten, dass die Nachbarn größtenteils noch übler sind (würde er die Korruptionsprobleme lösen und seine Gesetze gerecht durchsetzen, wäre der Libanon in den beiden Punkten aber fortschrittlicher), aber aus so einem whataboutism resultiert kein Lob. Gerechtigkeit ist keine regionale Frage, da gilt der absolute Maßstab und Israel schneidet nicht sonderlich gut ab.



> Und dann wird dieser Staat, der jahrzehntelang um sein überleben kämpfen musste, von islamistischen Terroristen angegriffen und wir müssen uns hier ernsthaft streiten?



Du musst hier nicht einmal lesen, geschweige den diskutieren oder gar streiten. Aber von islamistischen Terroristen angegriffen zu werden ist kein Persilschein für alles Mögliche und die Existenz dieses Threads beweißt wohl, dass einige Leute Diskussionsbedarf sehen.



> Jetzt ist auch noch Israel Schuld, dass die Autonomiebehörde keinen Impfstoff organisieren konnte?



Natürlich hat ein Wärter (Mit-)Schuld beziehungsweise Verantwortung an/für die Versorguns(mängel) des eingesperrten. Israel kontrolliert den Waren- und Devisenfluss sowie große Teile der wirtschaftliche Aktivität in Palästina direkt oder indirekt. Einschließlich etwaiger Einfuhren von Impfstoffen und den für deren Kauf nötigen Finanz- und Wirtschaftsmittel. Von so banalen Sachen wie "die Möglichkeit, empfindliche Medikamente zu kühlen oder auch nur auf direktem Wege von A nach B zu bringen" ganz zu schweigen.



> Haben die Iren die Briten ins Meer getrieben?



Die bevorzugte Mehtode war "in die Luft jagen".


----------



## Albatros1 (13. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Weil sich die Kritik an Israel komischerweise vor Synagogen formiert...
> 
> Manchmal denke ich daran was wäre wenn Deutschland sich nach Jahrzehnten noch versuchen würde an Polen für die ganzen Vertreibungen nach dem WWII zu rächen...
> Aber nein wir akzeptieren, dass es jetzt neue Grenzen gibt und gut ist.


N


----------



## chill_eule (13. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> ein Jude eine Bezeichnung für eine Religion


Nur das, eindeutig 

Und es geht hier im Thema im Kern auch nicht um das Judentum oder den Islam.
Es vermischt sich aber leider dort in der Region und man kann es leider nicht trennen.
Ansonsten gäbe es auch nicht die bürgerkriegsartigen Szenen, in denen im Prinzip Israelis auf Israelis einprügeln.
Aber die eigene Gruppe ist eh immer die Beste und sowieso unfehlbar und alle Anderen sind gerne mal der Feind und haben sowieso keine Ahnung und und und...


----------



## Sparanus (13. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Das eine war ein Angriff auf bestehende Staaten die nie zu Deutschland gehörten.


Oh Polen war sehr sehr lange kein eigener Staat


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Auch wäre die Frage, ist ein Jude eine Bezeichnung für eine Religion, eine Staatsangehörigkeit oder sogar beides?


Ich habe während meines Studiums, im Zuge vom Studium Integrale, ein paar Seminare der Judaistik besucht. Tatsächlich ging es in einem Seminar um jüdische Literatur, mitunter dann auch um diese Frage der Identität. Zusammengefasst ist die Identitätsfrage, wohl auch in Israel und der jüdischen Community weltweit ein Streitthema. Hebräer wäre die ethnische Zugehörigkeit und jüdisch die Religiöse, aber ganz so einfach ist das wohl nicht.
Sorry, hab es jetzt sehr laienhaft wiedergegeben, aber das war das, woran ich mich noch konkret erinnern konnte.

Edit: Warum die Identitätsfrage so kompliziert war, hat was mit der Religion zu tun. Eine Streitfrage war zbsp.: Ist ein Hebräer, der nicht jüdisch lebt und Atheist ist, ein Jude?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Mai 2021)

soulstyle schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren was man als Weltvereinigung tun könnte um das Problem zu lösen.



Ein erster Schritt wäre es in meinen Augen, sämtliche Lieferungen von Waffen und militärischen Single-use-Gütern in die ganze Region einzustellen. Man kann nur schwer etwas daran ändern, dass sich Leute die Köpfe einschlagen wollen, aber man kann dafür sorgen, dass sie das nur noch mit großem Aufwand hinbekommen können. Die Siedlungensprojekte treffen zwar auch einen gewissen Teil der vor Ort lebenden direkt, aber 50-80% der palästinensischen Bevölkerung dürfte mittlerweile keine persönlichen Enteignungserfahrungen mehr gemacht haben und auf israelischer Seite sind es sowieso 0%. Aber jeder hat Verwandte, die von "den anderen" getötet wurden und viele wollen Rache dafür - eine seit Jahrzehnten laufende Spirale aus Mordlust. Die sich zumindest deutlich verlangsamen würde, wenn man die Bomben, Raketen und Panzer aus der Gleichung rausnimmt.
(Tatsächlich hatte ich mir seinerzeit Hoffnungen gemacht, dass der Mauerbau und Irondome für etwas mehr Frieden sorgen könnten, da erstmals auf Agression verhindernde Maßnahmen gesetzt wurde. Aber dann hat man den Mauerbau für neue Enteignungen genutzt und jeden Raketenabfang als Anlass für Luftschläge mit i.d.R. mehreren Toten genommen.)




IphoneBenz schrieb:


> Wofür gibt es eine UN?



Die Hauptversammlung vor allem als Gesprächplattform (ja, das ist tatsächlich ihr primärer Zweck). Zusätzlich noch den Sicherheitsrat als Selbstdarstellungsplattform für Russland, USA und China - was in Bezug auf Plästina leider jegliche Fortschritte unmöglich macht.




Whispercat schrieb:


> Naja, ich denke mal im Idealfall eine von der UN durchgesetze Zwei Staaten Lösung samt Schirmherrschaft über eine entmilitarisierte Zone. Problem hierbei ist halt nur das der jahrzehntelange gegenseitige Hass selbst damit nicht verschwinden würde und es eigentlich eine berechtigte Frage ist ob es überhaupt irgendwie möglich ist das zwischen den beiden jemals wieder Gras wächst.



Ohne ein Wunder würde das mindestens 40-100 Jahre dauern (Große Bandbreite, da die Frage der wirtschaftlichen Hilfe für die palästinensischen Gebiete einen verdammt großen Einfluss hätte). Nordirland ist in der Hinsicht tatsächlich ein interessantes Beispiel.




-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Der Großteil der Menschen dort (in dem einen Prozent) waren tatsächlich Palästinenser. Der Rest der Landfläche gehörte den Ottomannen



Die Region wurde im osmanischen Reich bis ins 19. Jhd. hinein meist von lokalen Personen beherrscht, zeitweilig sogar in Teilautonomie. Auch die folgenden 60 Jahre unter direkter Istanbuler Kontrolle kann man, verglichen mit heute, nicht wirklich als "Fremd"herrschaft bezeichnen. Die Begann erst mit der Eroberung durch Großbritannien. Unabhängig davon ist es aber eigentlich ziemlich egal, wer Land früher mal regiert hat - da könnte man allenfalls Entschädigungsansprüche für die ableiten, die Eigentum verloren haben. Wichtig ist, von wem und wie die regiert werden wollen, die heute da leben.



> Es ging um die Fake Karte zu Propagandazwecken.



Was in der Region "Fake" ist und was nicht, ist oft eine Frage des eigentlichen Standpunktes. Der verlinkte, hart pro-israelische Text nimmt den Stand zum Ende der britischen Kolonisation als legitmen Ausgangspunkt - dabei beinhaltete diese bereits eine Unterwerfung der ursprünglichen Bevölkerung, Zuzug von Zionisten, Kontrollübernahme durch Juden, etc. in einem Maße, dass teilweise zu bürgerkriesähnlichen Aufständen geführt hat. Die ganze Region war sehr, sehr selten friedlich (vielleicht könnte man die Römerzeit und das 17./18. Jhd. unter osmanischer Herrschaft so bezeichnen). Das heißt fast immer reicht es den Ausgangspunkt einer Betrachtung 20-80 Jahre früher oder später zu wählen und schon hat man komplett andere Ansprüche und Schuldzuweisungen.

Was die hier geposteten Karten relativ gut wiedergeben: Den von zionistischen Kräften polisch kontrollierten Teil im Laufe des 20. Jhd.. Alles weitere ist dann Interpretation und Schlussfolgerung, die nur für Hardcore-Zionisten ("Gehört alles uns sagt Gott") und für Hardcore-Antisemiten ("Juden ins Meer") einfach ist. Alle anderen kommen sehr schnell zu dem Schluss, dass es für jeden Stein in der Gegend mindestens drei Leute gibt, die legitime Ansprüche erheben könnten und man in jedem Fall sehr viele Details heranziehen müsste, um eine faire Gewichtung dieser Ansprüche vorzunehmen. Und selbst wenn man das machen würde, stünde man am Ende mit einem Flickenteppich dar, der keinen der jeweils drei glücklich macht und der vor allem komplett alltagsuntauglich ist.

Lösungen kann es in der Gegend nur geben, wenn jemand von sich aus bereit ist, seine Maximalforderungen (sowohl was Eigentum als auch Strafe für empfundene Widerstacher angeht) wegzustecken. Und nur diejenigen, die das praktizieren, haben Lob und Ansehen verdient.


----------



## Albatros1 (13. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Oh Polen war sehr sehr lange kein eigener Staat


I


----------



## Thomas5010 (13. Mai 2021)

Beim durchlesen frage ich mich, warum manche Kommentatoren derart viel Energie aufbringen, um die über 1000 Raketenangriffe der Terrororganisation Hamas auf unschuldige Menschen zu rechtfertigen. Was treibt diese Leute an?


----------



## AzRa-eL (13. Mai 2021)

Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Beim durchlesen frage ich mich, warum manche Kommentatoren derart viel Energie aufbringen, um die über 1000 Raketenangriffe der Terrororganisation Hamas auf unschuldige Menschen zu rechtfertigen. Was treibt diese Leute an?


Du solltest ernsthaft mal an deinem Leseverständnis arbeiten oder mal aufhören Leuten was zu unterstellen. Keiner rechtfertigt hier die Angriffe, im Gegenteil sie wurden verurteilt.

Entweder willst du es nicht hören oder du lenkst nur ab, weil das Eingehen auf die anderen Dinge hier dir unangenehm sind.

Was auch immer von Beiden zutreffen sollte, der Diskussion hier im Forum ist es echt nicht zuträglich.


----------



## Albatros1 (13. Mai 2021)

Thomas5010 schrieb:


> Beim durchlesen frage ich mich, warum manche Kommentatoren derart viel Energie aufbringen, um die über 1000 Raketenangriffe der Terrororganisation Hamas auf unschuldige Menschen zu rechtfertigen. Was treibt diese Leute an?


W


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Wobei man sagen muß, die Nachkriegsregelungen hatten natürlich auch so ihre Ungereimtheiten und generell sollte Deutschland ja geschwächt werden. Das geht auch über einen Gebietsentzug.


Jaein, Schwächung war eigentlich nur nach dem Ersten Weltkrieg ein großes Anliegen, wobei schon da die größte Schwächung lediglich die Entmilitarisierung des Reihnlandes, sowie die umfassenden Reglementierungen für das Deutsche Militär darstellte (max. 100.000 Mann, keine schweren Waffen, keine Luftwaffe, ect.) und weniger die territorialen Verluste beim kontrollierten Land in Ost und West, da die Einschnitte bei der Bevölkerung und Industrie sich sehr in Grenzen hielten.
Hätte man Deutschland damals schon ernsthaft territorial schwächen wollen hätte man das Reihnland und Schlesien anektieren / abspalten müssen, das hätte aber nach dem sowieso schon sehr einseitigen und besonders demütigenden Vertrag von Versailles wohl erst Recht 100%ig zu richtig bösen Blut auf Deutscher Seite geführt, aber Deutschland eben nachhaltig geschwächt.

Nach dem Zweiten Weltkrieg stand eine Schwächung durch Gebietsverluste ebenso nicht so sehr im Fokus, bzw. löste sich das anders, u.a. durch die Langzeitbesatzung Deutschlands durch die 4 Siegermächte und Teilung des Landes in BRD und DDR durch den Kalten Krieg.

Die Schwächung Deutschlands durch Gebietsverluste nach 1945 gab es diesmal zwar, da man vor allen neben dem ehr wenig wirtschaftlich wichtigen Ostpreußen Schlesien verlor, aber eben nicht die dort lebende Bevölkerung, weil die vertrieb man ja überwiegend und industriell war zumindest Ostpreußen, wie  geschrieben, ehr unbedeutend, da überwiegend Landwirtschaft, deren Verluste durch die steigende Mechanisierung und Industrialisierung der verbliebenen Nutzfläche in BRD und DDR nach dem Zweiten Weltkrieg aber wieder mehr als ausgeglichen werden konnten.

Der größte Verlust war im Grunde eben Schlesien, durch die Abspaltung des dortigen Industriegebietes (welches an Polen ging), was vor allen der DDR wohl später hätte wirtschaftlich maßgeblich helfen können, wäre dies bei Deutschland verblieben.

Der Hauptgrund für die Gebietsverluste waren also weniger primär angestrebte Schwächungen als zum einen das man Preußen endgültig tilgen wollte, dessen Erbe man aberwitzigerweise mit für ursächlich und ausschlaggebendes Vorbild des deutschen Militarismus hielt, aber vor allen wohl auch um zu verhindern das Deutschland nochmal gegen Polen einen Zweifrontenkrieg führen konnte und den Polen so künftig eine effektivere / leichtere Verteidigung ihres Landes gegen Deutsche Agressionen zu ermöglichen (der ungünstige Grenzverlauf Polens war durchaus einer der Gründe warum es für die Deutschen 1939 so leicht gefallen ist Polen sehr schnell zu schlagen).


----------



## Albatros1 (13. Mai 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Jaein, Schwächung war eigentlich nur nach dem Ersten Weltkrieg ein großes Anliegen, wobei schon da die größte Schwächung lediglich die Entmilitarisierung des Reihnlandes, sowie die umfassenden Reglementierungen für das Deutsche Militär darstellte (max. 100.000 Mann, keine schweren Waffen, keine Luftwaffe, ect.) und weniger die territorialen Verluste beim kontrollierten Land in Ost und West, da die Einschnitte bei der Bevölkerung und Industrie sich sehr in Grenzen hielten.
> Hätte man Deutschland damals schon ernsthaft territorial schwächen wollen hätte man das Reihnland und Schlesien anektieren / abspalten müssen, das hätte aber nach dem sowieso schon sehr einseitigen und besonders demütigenden Vertrag von Versailles wohl erst Recht 100%ig zu richtig bösen Blut auf Deutscher Seite geführt, aber Deutschland eben nachhaltig geschwächt.
> 
> Nach dem Zweiten Weltkrieg stand eine Schwächung durch Gebietsverluste ebenso nicht so sehr im Fokus, bzw. löste sich das anders, u.a. durch die Langzeitbesatzung Deutschlands durch die 4 Siegermächte und Teilung des Landes in BRD und DDR durch den Kalten Krieg.
> ...


E


----------



## Don-71 (14. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Das haben Briten schon davor als wünschenswert erachtet. Die Konkurrenzsituation auf wirtschaftlichem Gebiet spielte dabei mit.


Das ist historisch falsch!
Es waren die Briten am allerwenigsten, die diese Politik wollten und verfogten *nach dem WWI und mit Versailles.*
Die USA und vor allen dingen Wilson hingen ihrem Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Völker an, deshalb die Abtretungen an Polen und die Tschechei, die wirklich treibende Kraft war Frankreich und da gab es hinter den Kulissen ziemlich böses Blut. Frankreichs Ziele waren der Wiener Kongress von 1815, genau diese Grenzen und Zerschlagung in Kleinstsstaaten wollte man erreichen, als sich die USA und die Briten strikt weigerten, wollte man neben Elsas Lothringen, das gesammte Rheinland für Frankreich haben, auch das wurde von den USA und den Briten verweigert und auch bei der Rheinlandbesetzung 1923 waren es diese Beiden, die Frankreich letztendlich zwangen wieder abzurücken.
Auch wenn die Briten eine Schwächung wollten, eher wohl monetär, war es dann sogar John Maynard Keynes (der Keynes) , der die Reparationen in der festgelegten Form, als viel zu hoch/heftig, strikt ablehnte und kritisierte im Dienst seiner britischen Regierung.
Er machte das sogar in Buchform öffentlich.

Letzendlich haben vor allen dingen die USA und auch teilweise die Briten, aus dem WWI gelernt und sind die Sache nach dem WWII völlig anders angegangen, mit Erfolg.


----------



## Norkzlam (14. Mai 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Diese Behauptung ist mit 99%iger Sicherheit falsch. Ich lasse mich zwar gerne durch Quellen eines besseren belehren, aber bis Anfang dieses Jahres gab es nicht einmal eine richterliche Bestätigung der Eigentumsansprüche, auf deren Grundlage man irgendetwas von seit 60 Jahren dort lebenden hätte verlangen können.


Einmal der bereits verlinkte Artikel eines israelischen Anwalts
Und ein Artikel aus der Jerusalem Post
Natürlich kann man diesen Quellen Befangenheit vorwerfen, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, das juristische Vorgänge erfunden werden.

Ansonsten denke ich, dass die weitere Diskussion hier keinen Sinn ergibt. Meiner Meinung nach wird Israel angegriffen und macht von seinem legitimen Recht auf Selbstverteidigung gebrauch.
Das sollte man eigentlich nicht mit irgendwelchem selektiven WhatAboutism relativieren.

Edit.: Noch ein kleiner Einwurf zum Thema Impfen


----------



## Albatros1 (14. Mai 2021)

Norkzlam schrieb:


> Einmal der bereits verlinkte Artikel eines israelischen Anwalts
> Und ein Artikel aus der Jerusalem Post
> Natürlich kann man diesen Quellen Befangenheit vorwerfen, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, das juristische Vorgänge erfunden werden.
> 
> ...


D


----------



## Sparanus (14. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Du scheinst auch den französischen Widerstand nach der Besetzung als Angreifer zu sehen


Waren sie rechtlich natürlich, die rechtmäßige französische Regierung hat Frieden geschlossen. 
Aber solche Fragen gehen sowieso etwas weiter als diese simplen rechtlichen Folgerungen.


----------



## seahawk (14. Mai 2021)

Norkzlam schrieb:


> Ich finde ja auch nicht alles, was Israel macht gut. Aber wir reden hier von der einzigen Demokratie in der Region, dem einzigen Rechtsstaat, dem einzigen Land in dem Frauen halbwegs geleichberechtigt sind, dem einzigen Staat mit LGBT-Rechten etc.,


Dieses liberale Israel ist nur eine Seite der Medaille, auf der anderen Seite sind die ultrareligiösen Siedler und die haben es auch nicht mit Minderheitenrechten. Leider bekommen diese religiösen Gruppen immer mehr Einfluss in Israel.


----------



## Crosser (14. Mai 2021)

Seit Jahrzehnten hauen die sich die Rübe ein und nichts ändert sich. Sollen sie doch machen. Ist mir egal geworden. Wir werdens nicht lösen. Von Israel mit dessen Verbrecher N... will ich nichts mehr hören.


----------



## Opprobrium (14. Mai 2021)

Jetzt geht es mit Bodentruppen weiter.





__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				






> Israels Armee hat ihre Angriffe auf den Gazastreifen verstärkt. "Luft- und Bodentruppen greifen gegenwärtig im Gazastreifen an", teilte die israelische Armee mit. Das israelische Fernsehen berichtete von Angriffen der Luftwaffe sowie der Artillerie und Panzertruppen auf den Küstenstreifen.


Die Frage ist, was zwischen 2014 und heute passiert ist.
Die Siedlungen wurden weiter ausgebaut, die Schikane gegen die arabische Bevölkerung hat sich ausgeweitet, Araber werden wie Menschen dritter Klasse behandelt ( daher immer wieder die absurde Aussage) Israel sei die einzige Demokratie im nahen Osten.
Und dann wundert man sich, wenn das Maß voll ist und die Palästinenser so reagieren.

Ausgangspunkt war die Enteignung der pal. Hausbewohner sowie der Einsatz unter Tränengas auf betenden in der Al-Aqsa Moschee.
 Wenn man dann auch noch mitbekommt, dass mit Abwasser (Wasserwerfer) auf Palästinenser geschossen wird, dann muss man sich nicht wundern. Palästina wird seit Jahrzehnten kleiner. 
Immer mehr Siedlungen werden ausgebaut. 
Die Siedlungspolitik ist der Hauptgrund (die Besatzung) warum es soweit kommen konnte. Politiker wie Netanjahu bzw. Gantz wäre es Recht, wenn sie Araber von heute auf morgen vertreiben könnten.
Natürlich übernehmen deutsche Politik (die historische Verantwortung ist nur ein Vorwand) gerne dass, was die amerikanische Regierung immer wieder vorgibt, dass die Hamas schuld ist.

Ob mit oder ohne Hamas: Die Siedlungspolitik, die Behandlung als Mensch dritter Klasse, die menschenunwürdigen Lebensbedingungen hervorgerufen durch eine Besatzung haben sich seit beginn der Gründung des Staates Israel nicht gebessert.
Die Hamas ist das Ergebnis dieser Ungerechtigkeit bzw. die Antwort darauf auf eine Besatzung die kein Wert auf Menschenleben legt.


----------



## Lotto (14. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Der Besetzende wird bei Gegenwehr immer angegriffen. Das ist die Regel.
> Das ist nicht gut zu heißen, aber nicht die Palestinensen haben angefangen, oder?
> Du meinst, wenn ein Land besetzt wird ist der der Widerstand leistet der Angreifer.
> Nun ja, wenn man Ursache und Wirkung vertauscht schon.
> ...


Nach deiner Logik müssten ja auch in Ostpreußen noch die Kugeln fliegen. Oder...ne eigentlich in fast ganz Europa, ich mein war ja mal das römische Reich. Aber wait, davor ja nicht. Also langsam wirds komplex...

Oder man erkennt einfach mal nach 70 Jahren die geschaffenen Tatsachen an...aber das wär wohl zu zivilisiert.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Mai 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Oder man erkennt einfach mal nach 70 Jahren die geschaffenen Tatsachen an...aber das wär wohl zu zivilisiert.


Aber andauernde Enteignung, Schikane, Erniedrigung, Verhaftung von Minderjährigen bedeutet Zivilisation?


----------



## Opprobrium (14. Mai 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Oder man erkennt einfach mal nach 70 Jahren die geschaffenen Tatsachen an...aber das wär wohl zu zivilisiert.


Wenn man es so sieht, dann kann man jetzt nur hoffen, dass Israel ein für alle mal aufräumt, in einem ca 5 Monate dauernden Krieg mit Bodentruppen und ca 25000 Toten.
Man könnte auch einfach mehrere Atombomben auf Israel und Palästina werfen, dann wäre auch Ruhe.


----------



## seahawk (14. Mai 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Nach deiner Logik müssten ja auch in Ostpreußen noch die Kugeln fliegen. Oder...ne eigentlich in fast ganz Europa, ich mein war ja mal das römische Reich. Aber wait, davor ja nicht. Also langsam wirds komplex...
> 
> Oder man erkennt einfach mal nach 70 Jahren die geschaffenen Tatsachen an...aber das wär wohl zu zivilisiert.


Sind die Bewohner des ehemaligen Ostpreußens heute nicht vollwertige Bürger ihrer jeweiligen Staaten, dürfen Sie nicht wählen, reisen oder sind in einer sonstigen Form anderen Bürgern dieser Staaten nicht gleichgestellt?


----------



## Lotto (14. Mai 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Sind die Bewohner des ehemaligen Ostpreußens heute nicht vollwertige Bürger ihrer jeweiligen Staaten, dürfen Sie nicht wählen, reisen oder sind in einer sonstigen Form anderen Bürgern dieser Staaten nicht gleichgestellt?


Ähm nein, ein Großteil der Einheimischen wurde damals vertrieben.


Opprobrium schrieb:


> Wenn man es so sieht, dann kann man jetzt nur hoffen, dass Israel ein für alle mal aufräumt, in einem ca 5 Monate dauernden Krieg mit Bodentruppen und ca 25000 Toten.
> Man könnte auch einfach mehrere Atombomben auf Israel und Palästina werfen, dann wäre auch Ruhe.


Wo genau hab ich behauptet, dass man dies mit einem Krieg beendet? Ich hab nur gesagt, dass man ja einfach mal nach 70 Jahren, wie es zivilisierte Kulturen tun, aufhört sich gegenseitig zu bekämpfen. Hat in Europa auch geklappt.

Ansonsten wird es so kommen wie du angemerkt hast: es kommt irgendwann zum richtig großen Knall, d.h. eine Seite wird nahezu vernichtet werden.


----------



## Lotto (14. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Aber andauernde Enteignung, Schikane, Erniedrigung, Verhaftung von Minderjährigen bedeutet Zivilisation?


Standardspruch meiner Oma damals: so wie man in den Wald hineinruft, schallt es auch wieder zurück.
Die werden so behandelt, weil die sich so benehmen.


----------



## Mahoy (14. Mai 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Oder man erkennt einfach mal nach 70 Jahren die geschaffenen Tatsachen an...aber das wär wohl zu zivilisiert.


Zu den "geschaffen Tatsachen" gehört es auch, dass Raketen fliegen. Somit wäre dann ja alles in bester Ordnung, worüber also überhaupt diskutieren?


----------



## Lotto (14. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Zu den "geschaffen Tatsachen" gehört es auch, dass Raketen fliegen. Somit wäre dann ja alles in bester Ordnung, worüber also überhaupt diskutieren?



Mit Tatsachen meinte ich territoriale Grenzen.
Desweiteren sind die Kämpfer auf beiden Seiten wohl deutlich unter 70, d.h. die kennen gar keinen anderen Zustand, was das ganze noch absurder macht, aber eben auch auf den Zivilisationsgrad dieser Menschen deutet, wobei natürlich ein wehrpflichtiger Soldat da eher nur seinen "Job" macht. Wobei es auf anderer Seite meines Wissens keine "Wehrpflicht" gibt, sondern die Leute dort freiwillig dran "teilnehmen".


----------



## seahawk (14. Mai 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Ähm nein, ein Großteil der Einheimischen wurde damals vertrieben.


Und die Vertriebenen leben heute noch in Flüchtlingslagern, die von Polen und Russen an den Außengrenzen kontrolliert werden?


----------



## Lotto (14. Mai 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Und die Vertriebenen leben heute noch in Flüchtlingslagern, die von Polen und Russen an den Außengrenzen kontrolliert werden?


Naja Flüchtlingslager sind das jetzt nicht gerade. Die Gebiete sind schon ein nicht unbedeutender Anteil an der Gesamtfläche. Zudem: was hält diese Leute davon ab in die Nachbarstaaten auszuwandern? Du tust so als wären die dort gefangen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Mai 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Standardspruch meiner Oma damals: so wie man in den Wald hineinruft, schallt es auch wieder zurück.
> Die werden so behandelt, weil die sich so benehmen.


Ja, wenn es nur keine asymmetrische Machtverhältnisse gäbe...Vergleich hinkt vorne und hinten


----------



## RyzA (14. Mai 2021)

Nach Angriff auf Hamas-Tunnelsystem – Israels Armee gibt Einzelheiten der Operation bekannt

Die Hamas haben wohl durch die Tunnel Waffen in den Gazastreifen aus Ägypten geschmuggelt.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Mai 2021)

Was war Palästina denn bevor Israel weite Teile übernommen hat? Diese Gebiete haben doch zu heute noch bestehenden Staaten gehört. Kümmern die sich?


----------



## chill_eule (14. Mai 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> was hält diese Leute davon ab in die Nachbarstaaten auszuwandern?


Die Nachbarstaaten selbst halten die Leute davon ab


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Mai 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Zudem: was hält diese Leute davon ab in die Nachbarstaaten auszuwandern? Du tust so als wären die dort gefangen.


Meinst du das ernst? Einfach mal 0 Empathie


----------



## Lotto (14. Mai 2021)

Ja ok also eure Lösung ist dann einfach "weiter wie bisher"? Also aus dieser Sicht wär die Alternative einmal mit Bombern "alles glattziehen" wohl dann langfristig die bessere Lösung.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Meinst du das ernst? Einfach mal 0 Empathie


Empathie mit Menschen die so voller Hass sind, dass sie tausende Raketen auf Zivilisten abfeuern? Nein hab ich nicht. Gilt aber für beide Seiten in dem Konflikt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Mai 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Ja ok also eure Lösung ist dann einfach "weiter wie bisher"? Also aus dieser Sicht wär die Alternative einmal mit Bombern "alles glattziehen" wohl dann langfristig die bessere Lösung.


Ich habe keine Lösung - ich wünsche mir nur, dass beide Seiten endlich aufhören sich zu bekriegen, ich sehe dabei allerdings Israel, mit ihren illegalen Enteignungen, in der Position als erste auf die Palästinenser zuzugehen, indem sie damit aufhören und Gutmachungen versprechen. Zumindest wäre das deeskalierender als was jetzt geschieht.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Mai 2021)

Wie sehr müsste sich Israel klein machen damit die Bevölkerung in Gaza selbst gegen die Hamas vorgeht?


----------



## Lotto (14. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Lösung - ich wünsche mir nur, dass beide Seiten endlich aufhören sich zu bekriegen, ich sehe dabei allerdings Israel, mit ihren illegalen Enteignungen, in der Position als erste auf die Palästinenser zuzugehen, indem sie damit aufhören und Gutmachungen versprechen. Zumindest wäre das deeskalierender als was jetzt geschieht.


Da stimmte ich dir zu, dass es beide Seiten bedarf. Aber dann immer wieder Rakete abzufeuern ist dem wohl nicht gerade förderlich.
Wahrscheinlich bin ich da aber einfach schon zu zivilisiert und verkenne einfach die Tatsache, dass Menschen dort teilweise durch ihren Glauben total verblendet sind.


----------



## Schori (14. Mai 2021)

Die internationale Gemeinschaft sollte dafür sorgen, dass sämtliche militärische Unterstützung vom Iran aber auch von den USA aufhört. Die Palästinenser und die Israelis müssen das alleine regeln können ohne ständig von anderen Staaten manipuliert und ausgenutzt zu werden. Und selbst dann dauert es Generation bis der tiefsitzende Hass abflacht.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Mai 2021)

Moin in die Runde 

Kurz zur Info: Einige Beiträge wurden ausgebledet. 
Provokationen, Unterstellungen und Beleidigungen haben hier nichts zu suchen.

Danke  

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Mahoy (14. Mai 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Mit Tatsachen meinte ich territoriale Grenzen.


Da ist es eine Tatsache, dass darüber bis dato keine Übereinstimmung zwischen den Beteiligten erzielt worden ist.



Lotto schrieb:


> Desweiteren sind die Kämpfer auf beiden Seiten wohl deutlich unter 70, d.h. die kennen gar keinen anderen Zustand, was das ganze noch absurder macht,


Nun, beide Seiten kennen einen Zustand, der eigentlich untragbar ist. Die Vorstellungen, wie man diesen Zustand ändert, weichen jedoch entweder stark voneinander ab. Oder schlimmer noch, es gibt nicht einmal auf irgend einer Seite eine klar definierte Vorstellung, wo man konkret hin will.



Lotto schrieb:


> aber eben auch auf den Zivilisationsgrad dieser Menschen deutet, wobei natürlich ein wehrpflichtiger Soldat da eher nur seinen "Job" macht. Wobei es auf anderer Seite meines Wissens keine "Wehrpflicht" gibt, sondern die Leute dort freiwillig dran "teilnehmen".


In Israel gilt die Wehrpflicht, ohne Wenn und Aber.

Damit sind wir aber schon beim nächsten Problem: Diejenigen, die auf Seiten Israels in vorderster Front den Kopf hinhalten, haben nur eine geringe Schnittmenge mit denen, die von israelischer Seite für weite Teile der Eskalation verantwortlich sind. Die illegalen Siedler sind in aller Regel Ultra-Orthodoxe, die vom Wehrdienst befreit sind, aber trotzdem von den IDF gegen Übergriffe von Palästinensern beschützt werden müssen, von denen wiederum ein Teil selbst religiös-fundamentalistisch, ein anderer aber auch nur ganz weltlich angepisst sind.

Und das ist nur ein winziger Ausschnitt der hochkomplexen Gemengelage vor Ort, die sich mit naiven Vorstellungen, wie die Welt funktionieren sollte, naturgemäß nur sehr unzureichend beschreiben lässt.



Lotto schrieb:


> Naja Flüchtlingslager sind das jetzt nicht gerade. Die Gebiete sind schon ein nicht unbedeutender Anteil an der Gesamtfläche.


Und die schlechtesten: Überwiegend unfruchtbares Land, kaum Wasser. Die Sahnestücke sind in israelischer Hand.
Wohlgemerkt, nicht zwingend aus Gehässigkeit, weil Israel die Palästinenser verhungern lassen will, wie manchmal von einschlägiger Seite behauptet wird, sondern weil auf jeden Fall irgend jemand die Kontrolle über die Ressourcen haben wird. Wenn Israel nicht die Kontrolle hätte, dann hätte sie die Gegenseite.

Irgend jemanden wird also auf jeden Fall im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes das Wasser abgegraben. Und ohne eine wie auch immer geartete Einigung, wie Land und Ressourcen aufzuteilen seien - also das, was einer Zweistaatenlösung schon seit Jahrzehnten im Wege steht -, bleibt das auch so.



Lotto schrieb:


> Zudem: was hält diese Leute davon ab in die Nachbarstaaten auszuwandern? Du tust so als wären die dort gefangen.


Streng rhetorische Frage: Was hindert die Israelis daran, wieder in die Länder zurückzukehren, aus denen sie bzw. ihre Eltern und Großeltern fliehen mussten? Ach, stimmt ja, der Staat Israel ist jetzt mit Hirn und Herz die Heimat der dort lebenden Israelis.
Das Problem ist nur, dass es nicht nur die Heimat der Israelis ist, sondern auch der Palästinenser, die in der Region bereits gesiedelt haben, lange bevor der Staat Israel gegründet wurde.

Preisfrage: Wer sollte aus welchen Gründen die Heimat verlassen müssen? Und falls sich sich keine validen Gründe finden, wovon auszugehen ist, wie richtet man die Heimat ein bzw. wie teilt man sie so auf, dass dort alle leben können?


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Mai 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Da stimmte ich dir zu, dass es beide Seiten bedarf. Aber dann immer wieder Rakete abzufeuern ist dem wohl nicht gerade förderlich.
> Wahrscheinlich bin ich da aber einfach schon zu zivilisiert und verkenne einfach die Tatsache, dass Menschen dort teilweise durch ihren Glauben total verblendet sind.


Du vermischst hier Dinge, die nicht zu vermischen sind. Woran machst du deinen ständigen Anspruch an Zivilisation überhaupt fest?

Zynische Frage dazu: Sind Länder wie USA und BRD zivilisierter, weil sie aus der Entfernung per Drohnen Ermordungen veranlassen/unterstützen?


----------



## seahawk (14. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> In Israel gilt die Wehrpflicht, ohne Wenn und Aber.


Außer für ultraorthodoxe Juden, die eben große Teile der Siedlerbewgung stellen.


----------



## Mahoy (14. Mai 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Außer für ultraorthodoxe Juden, die eben große Teile der Siedlerbewgung stellen.


Wie ich ja im selben Beitrag bereits ausführlich dargelegt habe.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Mai 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> *Sind die Bewohner des ehemaligen Ostpreußens heute nicht vollwertige Bürger ihrer jeweiligen Staaten*, dürfen Sie nicht wählen, reisen oder sind in einer sonstigen Form anderen Bürgern dieser Staaten nicht gleichgestellt?


Heute vielleicht, lange Zeit (über Jahrzehnte) nein, sofern sie Deutsche waren, da viele vertrieben wurden und die die dageblieben sind (z.B. wegen Ehe mit polnischen Partnern) sahen sich jahrzehnte lang teils massiver Schikane bis hin zu Gewalt ausgesetzt, durften offziell ihre Muttersprache nicht mehr sprechen, mussten ihre Familiennamen ändern und wurden auch sonst im Alltag spürbar benachteiligt.
Kurz um, sie wurden schickaniert und zwangsassimiliert.

Aber selbst die Ostpreußischen Flüchtlinge in der BRD und DDR sahen sich noch lange Anfeindungen und Benachteiligungen durch die Ortsansäßigen ausgesetzt.
Die Familie meiner Oma väterlicher Seite kam aus Ostpreußen und die hatte da einige unschöne Geschichten von zu erzählen, was da so alles abgelaufen ist.


----------



## -ElCritico- (14. Mai 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Und die Vertriebenen leben heute noch in Flüchtlingslagern, die von Polen und Russen an den Außengrenzen kontrolliert werden?


Ich würde da bei den Formulierungen aufpassen. Ich kenne eine geflohene Familie (eher die Enkelinnen) und die Großmutter, die die Vertreibung erlebt hat. Der Großvater hat es nicht überlebt. Sagen wir mal so, es lief nicht nach dem Motto, räumt den Platz in aller Ruhe, wir ziehen ein. Am besten die Details nachlesen, bevor man so einen Stuss von sich gibt. Opfer zu verhöhnen ist ein No Go, egal aus welcher Ecke man kommt.

Zum Konflikt:
Israels Truppen sind an der Grenze zu Gaza. Sie dürfen auf keinen Fall einmarschieren, sonst gibt es den Point of No Return bei der Gewaltspirale.


----------



## Norkzlam (14. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Vergiß es. Mit solchen Argumenten kann man jede Okkupation rechtfertigen.
> Du scheinst auch den französischen Widerstand nach der Besetzung als Angreifer zu sehen.


Abgesehen von Sapranus Antwort.
Du vergleichst hier Äpfel mit Birnen. Deutschland hat Frankreich angegriffen (Gut Frankreich hat zuerst den Krieg erklärt, aber das waren auch die deutschen Schuld). Während die Araber Israel angegriffen haben. Ergo leistet gemäß deiner Logik Israel Widerstand. Die Juden können Palästina schon deswegen nicht besetzt haben, weil es den Staat damals genauso wenig gab, wie es ihn heute gibt.
Israel hat sein Staatsgebiet von Großbritannien erhalten. Die Verteilung von Land über die Köpfe der Menschen hinweg entspricht nicht unserem heutigen Verständnis, war damals aber so üblich.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Zynische Frage dazu: Sind Länder wie USA und BRD zivilisierter, weil sie aus der Entfernung per Drohnen Ermordungen veranlassen/unterstützen?


Man kennt sie, die Drohnenmorde der BRD. 
Ist dir das nicht peinlich? 
(auch auf Unterstützung bezogen, eine Relaisstation...) 

Ach ja doch Drohnen sind viel besser. Sieh dir an was die USA mit Kambodscha gemacht haben und Vergleiche das mit den Drohnen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ach ja doch Drohnen sind viel *besser*. Sieh dir an was die USA mit Kambodscha gemacht haben und Vergleiche das mit den Drohnen.


Im Zusammenhang von Menschen töten mit Adjektiven wie besser zu argumentieren, ist moralisch einfach nur das Allerletzte...


Norkzlam schrieb:


> Die Juden können Palästina schon deswegen nicht besetzt haben, weil es den Staat damals genauso wenig gab, wie es ihn heute gibt.


Dann ersetze gerne Staat mit Land, dann passt es wieder.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Im Zusammenhang von Menschen töten mit Adjektiven wie besser zu argumentieren, ist moralisch einfach nur das Allerletzte...


Willkommen in der Realität. 
Besser ist das was weniger Tote fordert und wenn man es im Krieg schafft, dass Unbeteiligte unverletzt bleiben hat man schon einiges getan.


----------



## AzRa-eL (14. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Willkommen in der Realität.
> Besser ist das was weniger Tote fordert und wenn man es im Krieg schafft, dass Unbeteiligte unverletzt bleiben hat man schon einiges getan.


Ja, mag sein. Ich finde es trotzdem sehr zynisch in dem Zusammenhang irgendeine positiv-konnotierte Wortwahl zu verwenden.
Hatte auch nicht erwartet, dass auf meine zynisch gestellte Frage jemand ernsthaft antworten möchte...


----------



## -ElCritico- (14. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Willkommen in der Realität.
> Besser ist das was weniger Tote fordert und wenn man es im Krieg schafft, dass Unbeteiligte unverletzt bleiben hat man schon einiges getan.


Nope, ich muss mich ihm anschließen, obwohl wir meistens anderer Meinung sind. Hinrichtung ohne Prozess und  Verurteilung aus der Ferne mit einem Gerät, womit man den Gott spielt, ist genauso wenig ethisch vertretbar wie Anschläge auf irgendwelche Positionen. Das macht Tür und Tor für Missbrauch auf. Wer soll kontrollieren, wer, wann aus welchem Grund ausgeschaltet wird? Ich sehe schon Drohnenkriege kommen. Da werden dann Menschen von Technokraten unterdrückt, ohne dass sie sich selbst die Hände schmutzig machen werden.
"besser" im Zusammenhang mit Tötungen.. nicht hinnehmbar.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Mai 2021)

Es geht darum, dass immer wieder die Meinung vorgebracht wird. , dass alles immer grausamer wird. Das ist nicht der Fall.

Wenn ich jemals in die Situation kommen sollte auf andere Menschen zu schießen will ich so wenig Schaden wie möglich anrichten.

Btw
Eine Bombardierung von einem B52 Geschwader ist definitiv nicht besser als eine einzige Hellfire


----------



## -ElCritico- (14. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass immer wieder die Meinung vorgebracht wird. , dass alles immer grausamer wird. Das ist nicht der Fall.
> 
> Wenn ich jemals in die Situation kommen sollte auf andere Menschen zu schießen will ich so wenig Schaden wie möglich anrichten.
> 
> ...


Die richtige Formulierung wäre "Minimierung des Kollateralschadens bei den Unbeteiligten".


----------



## seahawk (14. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ich würde da bei den Formulierungen aufpassen. Ich kenne eine geflohene Familie (eher die Enkelinnen) und die Großmutter, die die Vertreibung erlebt hat. Der Großvater hat es nicht überlebt. Sagen wir mal so, es lief nicht nach dem Motto, räumt den Platz in aller Ruhe, wir ziehen ein. Am besten die Details nachlesen, bevor man so einen Stuss von sich gibt. Opfer zu verhöhnen ist ein No Go, egal aus welcher Ecke man kommt.
> 
> Zum Konflikt:
> Israels Truppen sind an der Grenze zu Gaza. Sie dürfen auf keinen Fall einmarschieren, sonst gibt es den Point of No Return bei der Gewaltspirale.


Ich habe eine einfache Frage gestellt. Leben die Vertriebenen heute in Flüchtlingslagern, zu denen der Zugang und die Ausreise von den Siegern des 2.WK kontrolliert wird?


----------



## Sparanus (14. Mai 2021)

Nein da man seitens der Bundesrepublik was getan hat. Was haben die Staaten getan zu denen Palästina damals gehörte?


----------



## -ElCritico- (14. Mai 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ich habe eine einfache Frage gestellt. Leben die Vertriebenen heute in Flüchtlingslagern, zu denen der Zugang und die Ausreise von den Siegern des 2.WK kontrolliert wird?


Die Antwort: Das Äquivalent dazu wäre es, wenn man palästinensische Männer ermordet hätte, wo es ging, Frauen vergewaltigt, verstümmelt und getötet hätte zur Abschreckung, Alte verstümmelte, Hab und Gut mit Gewalt genommen hätte, keine Zeit gelassen hätte, um sich überhaupt auf den Weg zu machen. *Es gäbe keinen Gazastreifen oder Westjordanland von vorne herein*, die Palästinenser wären gar nicht mehr da, nicht als Menschen, Flüchtlinge oder wer auch immer. Die Frage würde sich gar nicht stellen. Es gäbe nur Israel und die umliegenden Länder. Was oder wer nicht da ist, kann auch nicht eingesperrt werden.


----------



## seahawk (14. Mai 2021)

Also sollen die Palästinenser dankbar für ihr Glück sein?


----------



## -ElCritico- (14. Mai 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Also sollen die Palästinenser dankbar für ihr Glück sein?


Nope, das sagt nur aus, dass dein Vergleich zum Himmel stinkt und dass du keine Ahnung von der deutschen Geschichte hast.


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die Antwort: Das Äquivalent dazu wäre es, wenn man palästinensische Männer ermordet hätte, wo es ging, Frauen vergewaltigt, verstümmelt und getötet hätte zur Abschreckung, Alte verstümmelte, Hab und Gut mit Gewalt genommen hätte, keine Zeit gelassen hätte, um sich überhaupt auf den Weg zu machen. *Es gäbe keinen Gazastreifen oder Westjordanland von vorne herein*, die Palästinenser wären gar nicht mehr da, nicht als Menschen, Flüchtlinge oder wer auch immer. Die Frage würde sich gar nicht stellen. Es gäbe nur Israel und die umliegenden Länder. Was oder wer nicht da ist, kann auch nicht eingesperrt werden.


Als Enkel von Flüchtlingen aus Ostpreußen und Vertriebenen aus Schlesien möchte ich hier nur mal kurz Einspruch dagegen einlegen, dass mit Worst-Case-Schauergeschichten, die definitiv nicht das gesamte damalige Geschehen widerspiegeln, das Leid der Palästinenser relativiert wird =P


----------



## seahawk (14. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Nope, das sagt nur aus, dass dein Vergleich zum Himmel stinkt und du keine Ahnung von der deutschen Geschichte hast.


Mir ist die deutsche Erbschuld voll bewusst, keine Sorge.


----------



## -ElCritico- (14. Mai 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Als Enkel von Flüchtlingen aus Ostpreußen und Vertriebenen aus Schlesien möchte ich hier nur mal kurz Einspruch dagegen einlegen, dass mit Worst-Case-Schauergeschichten, die definitiv nicht das gesamte damalige Geschehen widerspiegeln, das Leid der Palästinenser relativiert wird =P


Es war Teil der Vertreibungsstrategie, kein Zufall. Die Gräultaten fanden östlicher statt und haben sich schnell bei den Leuten herumgesprochen. Wer von vorne herein westlich stationiert war, hatte "Glück" gehabt. Das Ganze hat die Vertreibung beschleunigt. Nicht die polnischen Nachbarn waren die Bösen..
Hier sind geprüfte Fakten, die Schlüsse kannst du dann selbst ziehen:




__





						Ein paar Zahlen... - Dachau Institut
					

Aus Gerhard Reichling (1986): Die deutschen Vertriebenen in Zahlen, Teil 1: Umsiedler, Verschleppte, Vertriebene, Aussiedler 1940 - 1985. Bonn




					www.dachau-institut.de
				





seahawk schrieb:


> Mir ist die deutsche Erbschuld voll bewusst, keine Sorge.


Ich sehe das anders. Für mich sind Opfer immer Opfer. Ich mache mir Opfer nicht zu Tätern wegen des Erbschuldes wie bei den idiologisch Verblendeten.


----------



## Don-71 (14. Mai 2021)

Salve,

es gibt keine *Erbschuld*, man werfe ein Blick in das Gesetz.
Es gibt ein Erbe der Verantwortung, das sich so etwas nie wiederholt!
Niemand hat *Schuld* daran, was andere Generationen oder Teile davon verbrochen haben!
*Schuld ist immer individuell nie kollektiv, im Gegensatz zur Verantwortung.*


----------



## Thomas5010 (14. Mai 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Dieses liberale Israel ist nur eine Seite der Medaille, auf der anderen Seite sind die ultrareligiösen Siedler und die haben es auch nicht mit Minderheitenrechten. Leider bekommen diese religiösen Gruppen immer mehr Einfluss in Israel.


Es gibt in jeder Demokratie radikale Kräfte. Wir in DE haben es mit Links -und rechtsradikalen Kräften zu tun, die offen  Gewalt ausüben, sogar im Bundestag oder ganzen Parteien anzufinden sind. Neuerdings gibt es auch radikale Palästinenser auf deutschen Straßen die "Scheiß Juden" rufen und Synagogen stürmen wollen. Israel jetzt vorzuhalten es gebe radikale Juden ist fadenscheinig. Mit unseriösen Kräften hat jede Demokratie zu tun.

Israel ist ein moderner Staat in dem auch Homosexuelle leben können. Tel Aviv z.B. ist eine extrem liberale Stadt, wo alles möglich ist. Du kannst ja mal versuchen mit einer Kippa durch Berlin zu laufen. Das wird gefährlich. Ebenfalls können Homosexuelle, meist in arabischen deutschen Stadteilen, nicht offen zu ihrem Lebensstil stehen ohne körperlich angegangen zu werden.

Mir erschließt sich dieser gravierende Unterschied, den du beschreibst, nicht. Und wenn man dann noch bedenkt, dass Israel die einzige Demokratie im nahen Osten ist, dann ist das eine sensationelle Leistung.

Eigentlich müsstet ihr doch Fans von Israel sein, wenn in Ägypten, dem Iran, Irak oder auch Jordanien Homosexuelle mit dem Tod bedroht werden? Diese ambivalenten geradezu unsauberen Ansichten verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## sereksim (14. Mai 2021)

Es gibt viele legitime Kritikpunkte an der israelischen Politik und ob diese jetzt deeskalierend ist, oder nicht. Was ich aber hier oft gesehen habe und für falsch halte, ist eine "false balance" zwischen der Bewertung der Probleme in den Handlungen von Israel und denen von Palästina.
Die Hamas als treibende Kraft auf Seiten Palästinas hat als explizites Ziel ihres Handelns die Auslöschung Israels und "der Juden".
Die israelische Siedlungspolitik ist sicherlich nicht konstruktiv, die IDF verhält sich ebenfalls manchmal fragwürdig  und die Enteignungen, die das aktuelle Aufkochen des Konflikts verursacht haben, werden momentan noch von israelischen Gerichten besprochen, ABER: All diese Handlungen haben weder direkt noch indirekt die Auslöschung der muslimischen Bevölkerung zum Ziel.

Außerdem sollte das absolut menschenfeindliche Umgehen der Hamas mit der eigenen Bevölkerung nicht vergessen werden: Es wird absichtlich von Krankenhäusern oder zivilen Gebäuden aus geschossen, um sich dann, wenn Israel zurückschlägt lautstark darüber zu empören, dass zivile Ziele beschossen würden.
Die IDF auf der anderen Seite warnen immer öfter die Gebiete vor, wenn Angriffe geflogen werden, sodass sich Zivilisten in Sicherheit bringen können.

Damit will ich nicht sagen, dass Israel immer alles richtig macht, aber sie sind auf jeden Fall nicht das personifizierte Böse, wie es manche pro-Palästina-Aktivisten immer öfter verbreiten.

Außerdem relevant: Dass der Konflikt jetzt wieder eskaliert, liegt zum großen Teil auch am Konflikt zwischen Fatah und Hamas. Die in der Israelfrage gemäßigtere Fatah regiert im Westjordanland, es herrscht Korruption und Selbstbereicherung, Wahlen werden seit 15 Jahren(!) immer wieder verschoben. Die Hamas wollen nun der Fatah gegenüber ihre Machtposition stärken, unterstützt und beeinflusst vom Iran. Außerdem gab es gerade erst Verhandlungen über eine  arabische Regierungsbeteiligung im Knesset (israelisches Parlament). Aber Iran und Hamas sind eben nicht an Versöhnung, sondern an Eskalation interessiert.


----------



## Don-71 (14. Mai 2021)

sereksim schrieb:


> Außerdem relevant: Dass der Konflikt jetzt wieder eskaliert, liegt zum großen Teil auch am Konflikt zwischen Fatah und Hamas. Die in der Israelfrage gemäßigtere Fatah regiert im Westjordanland, es herrscht Korruption und Selbstbereicherung, Wahlen werden seit 15 Jahren(!) immer wieder verschoben. Die Hamas wollen nun der Fatah gegenüber ihre Machtposition stärken, unterstützt und beeinflusst vom Iran. Außerdem gab es gerade erst Verhandlungen über eine arabische Regierungsbeteiligung im Knesset (israelisches Parlament). Aber Iran und Hamas sind eben nicht an Versöhnung, sondern an Eskalation interessiert.


Hast du Belege und Quellen dafür? Gerade für die Anschuldigungen gegen den Iran?
Die Hamas ist eine Organisation die sich aus der Muslimbruderschaft abgeleitet hat und von dort auch die meiste Unterstützung aller Art erfährt. Seit dem Syrischen Bürgerkrieg, gibt es keine Kontakte mehr mit dem Assad Regime und die Schaltzentralen sitzen in Katar und Kairo. Gerade auch von Ägypten werden die meisten Waffen und Logistik durch das Tunnelsystem eingeschleust.
Mir erscheint es sehr merkwürdig, das eine streng sunitische Organisation, die ihre Sympathisanten gerade in der Türkei (durch die AKP und Erdogan) und in Ägypten hat, ausgerechnet vom schiitischen Iran gesteuert werden soll, der mit der Hisbollah seine eigene Terror Organisation unterhält.


----------



## sereksim (14. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hast du Belege und Quellen dafür? Gerade für die Anschuldigungen gegen den Iran?


Einmal kurz gegoogelt - Verbindungen Hamas & Iran:








						Iran unterstützt Hamas - «Die meisten Raketen werden im Gazastreifen selbst hergestellt»
					

Die palästinensische Hamas wird von Iran unterstützt – trotz der grossen Wirtschaftskrise, die in Iran herrscht.




					www.srf.ch
				











						Raketenkrieg gegen Israel: Wie der Iran den Terror befeuert
					

Hunderte Raketen versetzen die Menschen in Israel in Todesangst. Islamistische Terroristen verschießen sie aus dem Gazastreifen. Dorthin gelangen sie mithilfe der iranischen Diktatur.




					www.t-online.de
				











						Iran offers unconditional support to Hamas, Islamic Jihad
					

Hamas is sparing no effort to restore its relations with Iran, which announced that it will provide all necessary support to the Palestinians facing the Israeli annexation plan of the West Bank.




					www.al-monitor.com
				











						„Was den Israelis richtig zu schaffen macht, ist die schiere Masse“
					

Terrorismus-Experte Guido Steinberg spricht im Interview über die militärische Schlagkraft der Hamas, Raketenhilfe aus dem Iran und überraschte Israelis.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				







__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de


----------



## Opprobrium (14. Mai 2021)

sereksim schrieb:


> Einmal kurz gegoogelt - Verbindungen Hamas & Iran:


Solche Verbindungen sind eher schwach, auch haben sich Israel und Saudi Arabien in letzter Zeit angenähert.
Überraschenderweise auch Iran und Saudi Arabien. Im Moment gibt es wenig Gründe die Hamas zu unterstützen.
Die Hamas und Israel haben im Moment wohl Interesse an einer Auseinandersetzung.


----------



## soulstyle (14. Mai 2021)

sereksim schrieb:


> Einmal kurz gegoogelt - Verbindungen Hamas & Iran:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Komplett wertungsfrei!!!!

Beziehe Dir doch mal die Nachrichten / Berichterstattung bzgl, diesem Konflikt aus:
Afrika, Asien, ausserhalb von Europa  und nicht nur in Deutsch aus Europa.......ich denke das die Berichte unterschiedlich ausfallen werden.

Wie oft habe ich in anderen Ländern gelesen das Deutschland von Naz... geführt wird.
(Im Zusammenhang wenn es in Deutschland ausländische Opfer zu beklagen gab).
Ich lebe in Deutschland und konnte nur den Kopf bzgl.  der Berichterstattung schüteln.

Habe ich im Vorfeld auch geschrieben, niemand ist wirklich daran interessiert, daß der Krieg wirklich endet.
Immer dieses leidige Thema, der und der ist schuld.

Schuld sind die, die nicht mit allen Mitteln versuchen  diesen Krieg zu unterbinden.
Kuwait war der Krieg innerhalb von 24 Stunden unterbunden.
Balkan war eine sehr lange Zeit von der UN besetzt, damit der Bürgerkrieg endet, da ging es doch auch.

Die beiden Staaten stehen seit meiner Kindheit in Konflikt und nix passieret.

Kleine Leute zücken ihr Handy raus und filmen irgend einen Leid.

Große Leute schicken Kammeramänner dahin und Filmen.

Zugucken und nicht eingreifen.


----------



## Opprobrium (14. Mai 2021)

Der Konflikt ist gewollt und wird auch die nächsten 50 Jahre nicht beendet werden.


----------



## sereksim (14. Mai 2021)

Opprobrium schrieb:


> Solche Verbindungen sind eher schwach, auch haben sich Israel und Saudi Arabien in letzter Zeit angenähert.
> Überraschenderweise auch Iran und Saudi Arabien. Im Moment gibt es wenig Gründe die Hamas zu unterstützen.
> Die Hamas und Israel haben im Moment wohl Interesse an einer Auseinandersetzung.


Worauf basiert deine Einschätzung? Meine Quellen kennst du ja.


soulstyle schrieb:


> Beziehe Dir doch mal die Nachrichten / Berichterstattung bzgl, diesem Konflikt aus:
> Afrika, Asien, ausserhalb von Europa und nicht nur in Deutsch aus Europa.......ich denke das die Berichte unterschiedlich ausfallen werden.


Die Quellen der von mir oben verlinkten Artikel (srf, tagesspiegel, t-online, zeit und al-monitor) sind die folgenden:
Haaretz (israelische Zeitung), Jerusalem Post, die ARD-Korrespondentin in Teheran, Al-Monitor (arabisch-amerikanische Zeitung), Stiftung Wissenschaft und Politik, Jerusalem Center for Studies of Israeli and Palestinian Affairs, Mideast Freedom Forum Berlin.
Das halte ich für eine solide Quellenbasis für meine Einschätzung


soulstyle schrieb:


> Habe ich im Vorfeld auch geschrieben, niemand ist wirklich daran interessiert, daß der Krieg wirklich endet.


Naja. Die Hamas haben daran kein Interesse und Netanjahu momentan nur eingeschränkt, aber die israelische und palästinensiche Zivilbevölkerung, große Teile der israelischen Opposition und Teile der Fatah haben schon ein Interesse am Ende des Krieges.


----------



## Albatros1 (14. Mai 2021)

S


----------



## HenneHuhn (15. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Es war Teil der Vertreibungsstrategie, kein Zufall. Die Gräultaten fanden östlicher statt und haben sich schnell bei den Leuten herumgesprochen. Wer von vorne herein westlich stationiert war, hatte "Glück" gehabt. Das Ganze hat die Vertreibung beschleunigt. Nicht die polnischen Nachbarn waren die Bösen..
> Hier sind geprüfte Fakten, die Schlüsse kannst du dann selbst ziehen:
> 
> 
> ...


Auch für Haare von Erika Steinbach gilt: Das ist kein Brokkoli! Die zu Rauchen birgt massive gesundheitliche Gefahren. Das sage ich in der besten Hoffnung, dass du deinen Link nicht ernst meinst. Oder nur wegen irgendwelcher anderen, dich sehr fordernden Verpflichtungen nicht gemerkt hast, was für eine shady Geschichte das ist und wie an den Haaren herbeigezogen deine Argumentation.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Mai 2021)

Norkzlam schrieb:


> Einmal der bereits verlinkte Artikel eines israelischen Anwalts
> Und ein Artikel aus der Jerusalem Post
> Natürlich kann man diesen Quellen Befangenheit vorwerfen, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, das juristische Vorgänge erfunden werden.



Thx. Die erste Quelle finde ich zumindest, aus den bereits genannten Gründen, merkwürdig:
Angeblich habe es 1982 eine Übereinkunft vor israelischen Gerichten geben. Das war allerdings ziemlich kurz nach der einseitigen Annektion Ostjeursalems durch Israel, als israelische Gerichtsbarkeit dort noch gar nicht heutiger Form durchgesetzt war. Es bestand somit wenig Anlass für die palästinensischen Familien diesen für sie ziemlich miesen Deal einzugehen. Passend berichtet dann auch dein zweiter Link, dass der "Vergleich" über die Köpfe der Bewohner hinweg und ohne deren Zustimmung geschlossen wurde. Also gar kein Vergleich war, sondern ein einseitige Auferlegung.
"The families claim Toussia-Cohen did not have their authorization to make this agreement, but it has served as the precedent for rulings on subsequent appeals, including the present-day cases."

Weißt du, ob die vier jetzt akut betroffenen oder aber auch die anderen vor einer Räumung stehenden Familien jemals regelmäßig Miete gezahlt, also zumindest zeitweilig Ansprüche anerkannt haben (unter welchem Zwang auch immer), und dann plötzlich aufgehört haben?
(Ich kann keine Informationen dazu finden.)




Lotto schrieb:


> Mit Tatsachen meinte ich territoriale Grenzen.



Territoriale Grenzen sind in dieser Gegend keine Tatsachen, sondern hängen davon ab, wen du fragst und in welchem Jahr du das machst. Da gibt es kein "seit 70 Jahren".


----------



## -ElCritico- (15. Mai 2021)

interessante Fakten zum Gaza-Streifen:
2 Millionen Einwohner, 5000 Menschen pro qkm oder 5000 Menschen pro 10000qm,* d.h. 2qm pro Person (unmenschliche Lebensbedingungen)*
Durchschnittsalter: 18 Jahre (bei der männlichen Bevölkerung: 17,7)

über 64 % unter 25
über 42 % unter 15

1,3 Millionen Kinder oder unreifer Erwachsenen

Wem das Gebiet im Laufe der Zeit gehört hat:
-Frühe Eisenzeit und Zeit der Philister (ca. 1200 – 926 v. Chr.)
-Die Zeit der zwei Reiche – Israel und Juda (926 – 539 v. Chr.)
-Persische Herrschaft (539 – 333 v. Chr.)
-Alexander der Große und die Hellenistische Zeit (333 – 167 v. Chr.)
-Makkabäeraufstand und Hasmonäerstaat (167 – 37 v. Chr.)
-Römische Herrschaft (37 v. Chr. – 395 n. Chr.)
-Byzantinische Herrschaft (395 – 638)
-Arabische Herrschaft und früher Islam (638 – 1099)
-Kreuzzüge und Kreuzfahrerstaaten (1099 – 1291)
-Herrschaft der Mamelucken (1291 – 1516)
-Osmanische Herrschaft (1516 – 1917)
-Britische Mandatszeit (1917 – 1948)
-Der moderne Staat Israel (1948 bis heute)


HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Auch für Haare von Erika Steinbach gilt: Das ist kein Brokkoli! Die zu Rauchen birgt massive gesundheitliche Gefahren. Das sage ich in der besten Hoffnung, dass du deinen Link nicht ernst meinst. Oder nur wegen irgendwelcher anderen, dich sehr fordernden Verpflichtungen nicht gemerkt hast, was für eine shady Geschichte das ist und wie an den Haaren herbeigezogen deine Argumentation.


Dann her damit mit besseren Quellen, ich bin offen dafür.


----------



## chill_eule (15. Mai 2021)

Also manchmal übertreiben sie es auch, aber schmunzeln musste ich trotzdem  









						UNESCO erklärt Nahostkonflikt zum Weltkulturerbe
					

Die UNESCO hat heute den Nahostkonflikt offiziell zum Weltkulturerbe erklärt. Die Organisation will dadurch garantieren, dass eines der wichtigsten Denkmäler menschlicher Idiotie nicht eines Tages durch Einsicht und Kompromissbereitschaft vernichtet wird. Die jüngsten Vermittlungsbemühungen...




					www.der-postillon.com
				




(Der Artikel ist aber schon ein paar Jahre alt.)


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Wem das Gebiet im Laufe der Zeit gehört hat:
> -Frühe Eisenzeit und Zeit der Philister (ca. 1200 – 926 v. Chr.)
> *-Die Zeit der zwei Reiche – Israel und Juda (926 – 539 v. Chr.)*
> -Persische Herrschaft (539 – 333 v. Chr.)
> ...


Kleine Anmerkung zur Zeit der "Zwei Reiche".

Das Gebiet um Ashdod bis etwa Sederot gehörten noch nie zu einem jüdischen Staat, auch wenn es heute von Israel besetzt ist.
Selbst zur Zeit der Zwei (jüdischen) Reiche gehörte dieses Gebiet zum Staatenbund der Philister, die seit etwa 1200 v. Chr. in der Region lebten. 









						Juda (Reich) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## AzRa-eL (15. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> interessante Fakten zum Gaza-Streifen:
> 2 Millionen Einwohner, 5000 Menschen pro qkm oder 5000 Menschen pro 10000qm,* d.h. 2qm pro Person (unmenschliche Lebensbedingungen)*
> Durchschnittsalter: 18 Jahre (bei der männlichen Bevölkerung: 17,7)
> 
> ...


Hier noch mehr "interessante" Fakten...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norkzlam (15. Mai 2021)

Voll gemein von Israel sich Luftschutzkeller und den Iron Dome anzuschaffen, während die Hamas nur Stellungen in Wohngebieten hat /s



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Weißt du, ob die vier jetzt akut betroffenen oder aber auch die anderen vor einer Räumung stehenden Familien jemals regelmäßig Miete gezahlt, also zumindest zeitweilig Ansprüche anerkannt haben (unter welchem Zwang auch immer), und dann plötzlich aufge


Ehrlich gesagt nicht. Man hat mir woanders zu dem Thema noch diese Lektüre empfohlen: https://jerusaleminstitute.org.il/wp-content/uploads/2019/06/PUB_sheikhjarrah_eng.pdf
Aber die Muse hatte ich noch nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> interessante Fakten zum Gaza-Streifen:
> 2 Millionen Einwohner, 5000 Menschen pro qkm oder 5000 Menschen pro 10000qm,...



Ein km² besteht aus 1000000 m². Du hast mit 10000 m² wären ein ha. Entsprechend ergibt sich die 100 fache Fläche pro Nase. (Was aber immer noch sehr wenig ist und selbst bei besten statt schlechtesten Bodenbedingungen bedeuten würde, dass der Gazastreifen unmöglich eine brauchbare Landwirtschaft hervorbringen könnte. Und er hat auch keine Rohstoffe, keinen Zugang zu Fischgründen, keine Möglichkeiten für den Warenaustausch, den größere Produktion oder Handel auf Basis von/mit externen Gütern erfordern würde und auch keine Energiequellen, die als Grundlage für moderne Wissens-/digitale Dienstleistungen nötigt wären.)




Norkzlam schrieb:


> Voll gemein von Israel sich Luftschutzkeller und den Iron Dome anzuschaffen, während die Hamas nur Stellungen in Wohngebieten hat /s



Das nicht. Aber die isrealische Selbstdarstellung mit "gerechtfertigten Gegenschlägen" enbehrt ihrer Grundlage, wenn man selbst in weitestgehender Sicherheit sitzt, während man der Gegenseite sogar Bautmaterialien für den Ersatz zahlreicher zerstörter Wohnungen geschweigen denn für Schutzbauten verweigert. Israel hat in dem Konflikt einen normen Spielraum an Nicht-Handlungsmöglichkeiten, ohne sich selbst in Gefahr zu bringen, haut aber jedesmal nach dem Motto "Auge um 100 Augen, Leben um 10 Leben" "zurück", was neben den Landnahmen der maßgebliche Grund für die Eskalation des Hasses ist.



> Ehrlich gesagt nicht. Man hat mir woanders zu dem Thema noch diese Lektüre empfohlen: https://jerusaleminstitute.org.il/wp-content/uploads/2019/06/PUB_sheikhjarrah_eng.pdf
> Aber die Muse hatte ich noch nicht.



Ist mit in seiner Gesamtheit, die weit über die gestellte Frage hinaus geht, auch zu viel. Aber ich habe Kapitel 4 mal gelesen, in dem es um den rechtlichen Stand der aktuellen Bewohner geht. Da wird die Zweifelhaftigkeit der 82er Rechtssprechung bestätigt:
"The residents’ submissions to the court claimed, among other things, that the agreement was made “by mistake, deceit, and misdirection” and had not been approved by some of the families. They further claimed that Attorney Tussia-Cohen accepted the agreement because he was not aware of key facts of the matter."

Scheinbar sind die Palästinenser sogar auf juristischem Wege gegen die angebliche "Vereinbarung" vorgegangen, wurden aber abgeblockt:
"The petitions of some of the Palestinian tenants to declare the negotiated agreement null and void were also denied."

Selbst die Besitzerverhältnisse als solche wurden offensichtlich unter kompletter Missachtung der palästinensischen Seite festgelegt:
"These proceedings concluded in September 1972 and ownership of the properties was transferred within the Land Registry. [von Jordanien an Anspruch erhebene Israelis] According to the attorney representing the families who live there, the registration took place without any announcement, without notification to the families, and in an improper manner."


Ich will keine voreiligen Schlüsse ziehen, aber die Indizien passen gut in diverse andere isrealische Gerichtsurteile zu Besitzansprüchen von Siedlern: Ein israelischer Jude erhebt in Israel Anspruch auf ein Stück Palästina auf der Grundlage isrealischer Gesetze, die nahezu jede Form jüdischer Ansprüche aus beliebiger Vergangenheit akzeptieren, solange irgend eine Form von Nachweis besteht, aber nahezu jede Form palästinensicher Ansprüche ausschließen und Beweise z.B. aus ottomanischer Zeit ablehnen. Der Anspruch wird dann vor einem israelischen Gericht verhandelt, wobei die palästinensische Seite bestenfalls mit einem von Isreal gewählten Pflichtverteidiger vertreten ist und im Zweifel wird für die jüdische Partei entschieden. Je nach Klarheit der Lage aus israelischer Sicht oder Zugangsmöglichkeiten der Palästinenser zu israelischen Gerichten wird die palästinenische Seite nicht einmal angehört. Sie erfährt nur am Ende, zum Teil aus heiterem Himmel, dass ihnen "ihr" Besitz komplett aberkannt wird und sie ausziehen müssen.

Zwar gibt es für jeden einzelnen dieser Schritte irgendwo eine gewisse (oft aber sehr gedehnte) Rechtfertigung, aber die Schlüsselelemten stützen sich immer auf vergangenes Kriegsgeschehen. Zumindest das ist im vorliegenden Fall auch unstrittig. Für die Palästinenser steht dann also überspitzt zusammgenfasst die Anweisung: "Juden haben den Krieg gewonnen, Araber haben ihn verloren, also verpisst euch. Das ist jetzt unser Land." Abgesehen von mangelnder Rechtsstaatlichkeit und der quasi immer vorgenommen Verknüpfung zwischen Staatlichkeit, Religion und Rechten, die die politische Diskriminierung um eine rassistische Komponente erweitern, haben diese Urteile ein ganz großes Problem: Sie schreiben einen Kriegszustand fort.
Die 80er Annexion Ostjerusalems wurde nicht nur international, sondern auch von den Palästinensern nie anerkannt. Ebensowenig haben die Einwohner Ostjerusalems im 6-Tage-Krieg kapituliert (sie waren so unbedeutend, dass niemand auch nur nachgefragt hat). Die juristische mit moralische Sicht der Palästinenser auf die Situation ist also ein fortwährender Besatzungszustand, in dem nur die Kämpfe eingeschlafen sind, solange keine von beiden Seiten am Status Quo rüttelt. Genau das macht Israel aber mit der Durchsetzung von Besitzansprüchen, die sich auf die Annexion gründen. Und wo man einen Krieg wieder aufleben lässt, sterben dann Menschen, denn nicht jeder unterwirft sich bereitwillig unter etwas, das aus seiner Sicht eine fremde Militärdiktatur ist. Und da es eben keine Einzelfälle sind, sondern viele Palästinenser potentiell betroffen sind, kommt es zu einer großflächigen Solidarisierung, also einem israelisch-palästinensischem Krieg statt einem Konflikt mit Einzelpersonen.


Auch ein interessanter Einwand im Link, der meine nächste Frage gewesen wäre, falls die Besitzansprüche von palästinensischer Seite irgendwann mal anerkannt worden wären:
"It is not clear whether the fact that the original property, which had been vacant, underwent renovations implemented by the Jordanian government, including construction and connection to infrastructures, was taken into account."
Da die heute dort stehenden Immobilien 73 Jahre lang von Palästinensern erhalten, modernisiert und zum Teil sogar aus- und neugebaut wurden, müssten etwaige Mietansprüche gegen die erbrachte Arbeits- und Erhaltungsleistung aufgerechnet werden, wobei der enorme Aufwand für Zugang zu Baumaterialien in den von Israel abzuschottenden Gebieten zu berücksichtigen ist. In Deutschland hat man gegebenenfalls zusätzlich Ansprüche auf Entschädigung für Investitionen, die man bei einem erzwungen Auszug nicht mehr mitnehmen kann. (Einbauküche,...)


Worauf man vielleicht noch einmal hinweisen sollte, da das in den Nachrichten immer weiter verkürzt wurde, und was in dem verlinkten PDF gut zusammgenfasst wurde:
Die heute in den Häusern lebenden Palästinenser haben dort niemanden vertrieben und sich auch nichts angeeignet. Und die auf Räumung pochenden Israelis wurden nie enteignet. Bei der aktiven Partei auf isrealischer Seite handelt es sich um ein jüdisches Projekt, dass 500 Palästinenser Zwangsräumen will, um auf dem palästinensischen Land 200 Wohnung für Israelis bauen lassen will (was erfahrungsgemäß weitere Auswirkungen auf umgebende Quartiere hat). Zu dem Zweck haben sie zahlreiche Besitzansprüche aufgekauft, viele davon indirekt, die im vorliegenden Fall auf Familien zurückgehen, die 1948 aus Ostjerusalem geflohen sind. Die von denen verlassenen Häuser wurden danach vom jordanischen Staat verwaltet (bei dem meinem Wissen nach kein Isreali seine Ansprüche geltend zu machen versucht hätte - wäre zugegebenermaßen auch schwierig gewesen) und der hat sie dann palästinensische Familien verpachtet, die ihrerseits aus Israel geflohen sind und dort ihren Besitz verloren haben. (Auf den sie Anspruch zu erheben versucht haben und bis heute versuchen, was Israel aber egal ist.)

Das heißt es geht hier eigentlich um eine Enteignung von Israelis durch (Trans-)Jordanien im Rahmen (trans-)jordanischer Eroberungen, die als Ausgleich für israelische Enteignungen und darauf sollen jetzt in Folge israelischer Eroberungen Enteignungen von Palästinensern zugunseten anderer Israelis folgen.

Wenn ich mal eine Netto-Gesamtbilanz für "Nach der Räumung" aufziehe...
Israel: Hat mehrfach Land hinzu gewonnen ++
Palästina: Hat mehrfach Land verloren --
Isrealis A: Haben den alten Grund und Boden von Palästinensern erhalten +
Israelis B: Haben ihren Grund und Boden verloren, dafür aber von Israelis C einen Kaufpreis erhalten. ±0
Israelis C: Haben Grund und Boden erhalten, dafür aber einen Kaufpreis bezahlt. ±0
Palästinenser: Haben einmal Grund und Boden erhalten, aber zweimal Grund und Boden verloren (einmal im heutigen Israel, einmal in Ostjerusalem). Und mussten zweimal ihren Hausstand aufgeben. --
Jordanien: Hat Land gewonnen und dann wieder verloren ±0


("Eroberung" ist dabei aus jeweils anderen Gründen in Anführungszeichen zu lesen. Transjordanien entstand seinerseits aus britischem Mandatsgebiet, hatte also vor Ende des Mandats gar keine endgültige Grenze, über die hinaus es etwas hätte erobern können. Und die geplanten Grenzen hat niemand in der Gegend auch nur eine Sekunde lang eingehalten. Der Krieg nach britischem Abzug war ein "Grab as much as you can", aus dem Israel als größter Gewinner hervorging, aber Transjordanien eben Ostjerusalem mitnimm. Und die spätere Revidierung im Rahmen des 6-Tage-Krieges war eben auch relativ, da hier Israel die militärische Kontrolle Jordaniens zurückschlug, aber in einem Gebiet, dass irgendwann mal Palästinensern zugesprochen worden und seit Jahrhunderten von denen bewohnt war, also nur bedingt "von Jordanien" erobert werden konnte.)


----------



## Norkzlam (16. Mai 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das nicht. Aber die isrealische Selbstdarstellung mit "gerechtfertigten Gegenschlägen" enbehrt ihrer Grundlage, wenn man selbst in weitestgehender Sicherheit sitzt, während man der Gegenseite sogar Bautmaterialien für den Ersatz zahlreicher zerstörter Wohnungen geschweigen denn für Schutzbauten verweigert. Israel hat in dem Konflikt einen normen Spielraum an Nicht-Handlungsmöglichkeiten, ohne sich selbst in Gefahr zu bringen, haut aber jedesmal nach dem Motto "Auge um 100 Augen, Leben um 10 Leben" "zurück", was neben den Landnahmen der maßgebliche Grund für die Eskalation des Hasses ist.


Ich muss gestehen, dass ich dass Argument Angriffe auf Israel sind weniger schlimm, weil es weniger Opfer gibt strange finde. Die Intention desjenigen der die Rakten abfeuert ist ja klar. Und es gibt ja auch tote Israelis. Was wäre denn eine angemessene "Nicht-Handlungsmöglichkeit"? Erklären, dass man die Angriffe verurteilt und es dabei belassen? Oder gleich das erste Angebot einer Waffenruhe annehmen, und die Terroristen so Beginn und End der Kämpfe bestimmen lassen? 
Da Israel jetzt durch Tötung hochrangiger Kader und Zerstörung von Infrastruktur die militärischen Möglichkeiten der Hamas zumindest kurz- bis mittelfristig beschneiden will ist doch ein rationales Ziel?
Vor allem, da du wohl kaum abstreiten kannst, dass die IDF verursacht unnötige Opfer zu vermeiden. Es dürfte ziemlich genau eine Luftwaffe auf diesem Planeten geben, die den Feind eine Stunde vorher über einen bevorstehenden Angriff informiert. Wenn schon nicht aus moralischem Gründen, dann weil die Augen der Weltöffentlichkeit auf dem Konflikt ruhen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Mai 2021)

Ich weiß, man soll keine Menschenleben aufrechnen, aber in der Praxis ist wohl klar, dass das so nicht stimmt. Jemand, der einen Menschen ermordert, hat auch einen anderen Status als jemand, der 6 Millionen Menschen ermordert. Und natürlich verursachen Angriffe mit 100 Toten mehr Leid als Angriffe mit einem Toten. Das macht die Intentionen des Angreifers in letzterem Falle nicht besser, aber hier (und in der israelischen Politik) wird umgekehrt argumentiert, dass die Angriffe mit den vielen Toten in irgendeiner Weise legitimiert wären. Das ist ethisch-moralisch wohl kaum haltbar.

Zur Zerstörung der "militärischen Infrastruktur": Israel zerstört ganze Wohnhäuser, weil Hamas ein Büro darin hatte oder auch nur die Vermutung besteht, es hätte eins darin gegeben. Ich will nicht sagen, dass Hamas für eine konventionelle Armee ein in irgendeiner Weise greifbares Ziel wäre, aber diese Angriffe sind ebenso unverhältnismäßig wie miliärisch sinnlos. Ein Büro ist schnell umgestellt und selbst im Gaza-Streifen ist man soweit, dass Daten auf einem USB-Stick mitgenommen werden oder gar ein Laptop zum Einsatz kommt. Der Verlust administrativer Räumlichkeiten schadet der Hamas also kaum. Umgekehrt wird als "Kollateralschaden" aber das gesamte Eigentumer von 0,5 bis 2 Dutzend Familien pro Angriff vernichtet. Die IDF hat in einem halben Tag mehr Schaden (und mehr Opfer) gegenüber unschuldigen Palästinenser verursacht, als die Hamas mit allen ihren Raketensalven zusammen. Das sind schlichtweg Kriegsverbrechen, die da von BEIDEN Seiten begangen werden. Aber nur eine von beiden Seiten wird als Terrororganisation eingestuft.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Mai 2021)

1. Frag warum es auf einer Seite mehr Tote gibt.
2. Frag danach wen man auf der jeweiligen Seite töten will.

Ach ich beantworte es:
1. 
Israel ist in jeder Hinsicht technisch überlegen
2. 
Israel will keine Zivilisten töten, aber es passiert halt auch.
Die Hamas wollen Juden töten, ob Soldat oder Kindergartenkind und
das absolut willkürlich.

Das ist Terror, diese absolute Willkür und möglichst viele Zivilisten töten zu wollen.
Wenn du jetzt neben einen Hamas Büro wohnst ist das absolut ********************* für dich, aber du kannst
damit rechnen (und wirst scheinbar auch gewarnt) dass es da mal geknallt.
Aber in Israel? In einem Kindergarten sollte man doch nicht damit rechnen müssen von einer Rakete getötet zu werden.


----------



## seahawk (16. Mai 2021)

Eine sehr traurige Sicht der Dinge.





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1393453601914245120

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



oder auch hier. Ein Artikel der israelischen Luftwaffe, in der sie selber beschreiben, dass sie bereit für die EInsätze waren bevor die Raketen aus Gaza flogen.





__





						The Israeli Air Force : May : The IAF in Combat
					





					www.iaf.org.il


----------



## Sparanus (16. Mai 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Artikel der israelischen Luftwaffe, in der sie selber beschreiben, dass sie bereit für die EInsätze waren bevor die Raketen aus Gaza flogen.


Ein Land auf das ständig Raketen fliegen ist jederzeit bereit zu reagieren? Skandal. 

Sag bloß die Feuerwehr ist auch bereit zu reagieren wenn es irgendwo brennt.


----------



## Don-71 (16. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ein Land auf das ständig Raketen fliegen ist jederzeit bereit zu reagieren? Skandal.
> 
> Sag bloß die Feuerwehr ist auch bereit zu reagieren wenn es irgendwo brennt.


Ich weiß nicht wirklich was sich die Jugend von heute so vorstellt.
Mein Vater war zu seiner Zeit in Pfersfeld stationiert (1969-1971), wenn das dortige Starfighter Geschwader, Nato Alarm Geschwader war, *standen* *den ganzen Tag immer 2 vollaufgetankte Starfighter mit Piloten auf der Flight*, plus das ganze Geschwader war im Alarmzustand, insoweit alle Piloten auf dem Fliegerhorst.
Auch wenn der Kalte Krieg, teilweise nahe an heiß war, war er dann doch ziemlich weit entfernt von dem, was zwischen Israel und der Hamas läuft.
Soweit ich weiß, ist das mit den Nato Alarm Rotten im Baltikum immer noch ähnlich, aber da bin ich nicht mehr wirklich auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Mai 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, ist das mit den Nato Alarm Rotten im Baltikum immer noch ähnlich


Also eine QRA hast du eigentlich immer direkt bereit (2 mal 2 Eurofighter für den Deutschen Luftraum) aber das ist dafür da, wenn irgendwas im Luftraum Ärger macht.


----------



## Mahoy (16. Mai 2021)

Norkzlam schrieb:


> Während die Araber Israel angegriffen haben. Ergo leistet gemäß deiner Logik Israel Widerstand. Die Juden können Palästina schon deswegen nicht besetzt haben, weil es den Staat damals genauso wenig gab, wie es ihn heute gibt.
> Israel hat sein Staatsgebiet von Großbritannien erhalten. Die Verteilung von Land über die Köpfe der Menschen hinweg entspricht nicht unserem heutigen Verständnis, war damals aber so üblich.


Damit, dass irgend etwas irgendwo und irgendwann üblich war, kann man so ziemlich alles legitimieren. Bei vielen  Arabern ist es halt üblich, die Juden ins Meer treiben zu wollen - somit wäre ja alles in Ordnung, wir kommen zum Sport und dann zum Wetterbericht.

 Zum Ende des Zeiten Weltkriegs war der Stand der, dass in Palästina verschiedene arabische Stämme schon seit Jahrhunderten lebten, während sich die jüdische Bevölkerung in der Diaspora befand.
Etliche dieser Stämme hatten Großbritannien unterstützt und dafür Zusicherungen auf Land erhalten, von dem später attraktive Teile für die Gründung des Staates Israel abgeknapst wurden. Dementsprechend waren die De-facto-Bewohner der Region nachvollziehbar angepiept und auch die umliegenden islamischen Länder nicht davon begeistert, dass mitten unter ihnen ein nicht-islamischer Staat konstituiert wurde. Sie führten Krieg gegen den jungen Staat, der aus dieser Feuertaufe gestärkt hervorging und weitere arabischstämmig besiedelte Landstriche besetzte.

Es war damals auch die Option im Gespräch, den jüdischen Staat auf dem Boden des Besiegten Nazi-Deutschlands zu konstituieren. Das wäre in der Sache genauso üblich gewesen und die Auswirkungen dieser alternativen Entwicklung würde ich aus rein wissenschaftlichen Interesse nur allzu gerne kennen.
Sooo klein war die britische Besatzungszone ja nun nicht und die rund 22.000 Quadratkilometer israelischen Kernlandes passten da allemal rein.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Man kennt sie, die Drohnenmorde der BRD.
> Ist dir das nicht peinlich?
> (auch auf Unterstützung bezogen, eine Relaisstation...)


Nun ja, wir haben durchaus für Zielanalysen und -erfassungen verwertbare Gelände- und Kommunikationsdaten geliefert, egal wie man versucht hat, das im Bundestag durch Wortschieberei zu schönen.

Meine Gesamtbewertung zum deutschen Anteil weicht aber dennoch von der von @Ja---sin ab, weil man diese Daten gar nicht selektiv zurückhalten konnte, auch wenn sie womöglich halfen, Luftschläge vorzubereiten und durchzuführen. Bildlich gesprochen: Es liegt definitiv nicht auf dem Level, vorsätzlich die Bewegungsmuster eine Mordopfers ausgekundschaftet und/oder dem Täter eine Waffe besorgt zu haben.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Nun ja, wir haben durchaus für Zielanalysen und -erfassungen verwertbare Gelände- und Kommunikationsdaten geliefert, egal wie man versucht hat, das im Bundestag durch Wortschieberei zu schönen.


Allgemeine Lageinformationen halt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Meine Gesamtbewertung zum deutschen Anteil weicht aber dennoch von der von @Ja---sin ab, weil man diese Daten gar nicht selektiv zurückhalten konnte, auch wenn sie womöglich halfen, Luftschläge vorzubereiten und durchzuführen. Bildlich gesprochen: Es liegt definitiv nicht auf dem Level, vorsätzlich die Bewegungsmuster eine Mordopfers ausgekundschaftet und/oder dem Täter eine Waffe besorgt zu haben.



Klassisches Prinzip im Militär: Man teilt sämtliche Aktionen in kleinstmögliche Unterschritte auf, nicht nur damit jeder Depp (oder neuerdings Computer) dafür geeignet ist, sondern auch damit sich möglichst viele ihr Gewissen schönreden können. Jemandem, der das erklärte Ziel hat, Exekutionen vorzunehmen, anstelle einer Lageeinschätzung ("du bist sicher"/"dir droht Gefahr X bei Y ..."), die Rohdaten zu liefern aus denen man z.B. Aufenthaltsort und Bewegungen eines halben Dutzend potentieller Ziel rekonstruieren kann, ist in etwa auf dem Niveau, wie ein halbes dutzend potentieller Opfer zu einem Bahnhof zu fahren, von dem aus die in "Arbeits"lager gebracht werden sollen: Man selbst hat ja nie etwas böses gemacht.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Mai 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Klassisches Prinzip im Militär:


Ungedient oder maximal HG gewesen...


----------



## Eckism (17. Mai 2021)

Israel könnte dieses Miniding von Gazastreifen doch einfach Platt machen!?
Da gäbe es endlich mal Ruhe und der Umwelt käme es auch noch zu gute.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Mai 2021)

Millionen Menschen vertreiben, super Idee...


----------



## Leob12 (17. Mai 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Israel könnte dieses Miniding von Gazastreifen doch einfach Platt machen!?
> Da gäbe es endlich mal Ruhe und der Umwelt käme es auch noch zu gute.


Klar, Israel könnte das ohne weiteres. Aber nur weil man etwas kann ist es noch lange nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Mai 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Israel könnte dieses Miniding von Gazastreifen doch einfach Platt machen!?
> Da gäbe es endlich mal Ruhe und der Umwelt käme es auch noch zu gute.


Meinst du das ernst? Du weißt schon, dass du gerade einen Genozid damit gutheißt


Dreh mal diese Aussage um, wäre das immer noch okay, oder warum wäre es dann nicht okay. Sind Palästinenser für dich etwa keine Menschen?


----------



## Eckism (17. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Millionen Menschen vertreiben, super Idee...


Vertreiben ist etwas hart ausgedrückt...die sollen sich ne kleine Mütze auf'n Kopp setzen und sich Juden nennen


Leob12 schrieb:


> Klar, Israel könnte das ohne weiteres. Aber nur weil man etwas kann ist es noch lange nicht sinnvoll.


Die schießen sich seit Jahrzehnten sinnlos Raketen hin und her, das ist ja nun auch nicht Sinn der Sache...wir sind kurz davor, Geld fürs ausatmen zu bezahlen und die schädigen die Umwelt anscheinend aus Spaß an der Freude.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Meinst du das ernst? Du weißt schon, dass du gerade einen Genozid damit gutheißt
> 
> 
> Dreh mal diese Aussage um, wäre das immer noch okay, oder warum wäre es dann nicht okay. Sind Palästinenser für dich etwa keine Menschen?


Ich bin Deutscher und dazu auch noch Ossi...du glaubst doch wohl nicht Ernsthaft, das ich in irgendeiner Form gegen Juden oder deren Glauben hetze!? 
Man hat ja nun auch bei den ganzen Demos die AFDler als verkleidete zottelbärtige Bombenleger diese Hetze gegen Juden gehört und gesehen...als wenn die hier lebende jüdische Bevölkerung irgendwas dazu kann.

Irgendwann muss es mit dem hin- und herschießen auch mal gut sein.


----------



## Kelemvor (17. Mai 2021)

In Zukunft müssen wohl alle wesentlich vorsichtiger mit ihren aussagen sein:








						Antisemitismus - eine bestimmte Wahrnehmung von Juden
					

Antisemitismus fängt nicht erst bei tätlichen Attacken an, sondern ist eine bestimmte Wahrnehmung von Juden, die zu Hass führen kann. Fachleute sehen im Antisemitismus eine Abwehrhaltung gegen die Moderne. Von Patrick Gensing.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Ich weiß jetzt gar nicht mehr wie man noch straflos Israel kritisieren darf.
Viel bleibt da nicht übrig.


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Mai 2021)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt gar nicht mehr wie man noch straflos Israel kritisieren darf.
> Viel bleibt da nicht übrig.


Diese Bild verdeutlicht wie absurd das ist. Ist eine Jüdin selbst antisemitisch, wenn sie Israel kritisiert?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eckism (17. Mai 2021)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> In Zukunft müssen wohl alle wesentlich vorsichtiger mit ihren aussagen sein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gar nicht, schrieb ich ja bereits...Israel und der jüdische Glaube ist voll toll und ich finde es richtig super, das sich die jüdisch gläubige Bevölkerung seit Jahrhunderten vieles einverleiben will.
Ich verstehe überhaupt nicht, wieso die Leute, die es betrifft, so dagegen sind...wenn ein cooler, voll toller jüdisch Gläubiger sich deren Besitz/Hab und Gut nimmt. 

@Ja---sin
Es spielt keine Rolle, wer kritisiert, sondern wer kritisiert wird...ach doch, eigentlich spielt das schon ne Rolle...die Tussi gehört gesteinigt.


----------



## Poulton (17. Mai 2021)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt gar nicht mehr wie man noch straflos Israel kritisieren darf.


Was interessieren schon Definitionen, "_man wird ja schließlich noch sagen dürfen_".








						What is antisemitism?
					

About the IHRA non-legally binding working definition of antisemitism  The IHRA is the only intergovernmental organization mandated to focus solely on Holocaust-related issues, so with evidence that the scourge of antisemitism is once again on the rise, we resolved to take a leading role in...




					www.holocaustremembrance.com
				











						Konsequent latent
					

Olaf Kistenmacher: Latente Judenfeindschaft zeigt sich in verschiedenen Formen




					jungle.world
				







__





						3D Test of Anti-Semitism: Demonization, Double Standards, Delegitimization  - Natan Sharansky
					

3D Test of Anti-Semitism: Demonization, Double Standards, Delegitimization - Natan Sharansky



					www.jcpa.org
				






Eckism schrieb:


> die Tussi gehört gesteinigt.


Was unterscheidet jemanden wie dich doch gleich nochmal von den Krakälern auf den billigen Stehplätzen neben den ToiToi-Häuschen, welche die Einführung der Scharia fordern?


----------



## Eckism (17. Mai 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Was unterscheidet jemanden wie dich doch gleich nochmal von den Krakälern auf den billigen Stehplätzen neben den ToiToi-Häuschen, welche die Einführung der Scharia fordern?


Nichts?! Ich fordere Gummibärchen gratis für alle...intessiert ja auch keinen.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Diese Bild verdeutlicht wie absurd das ist. Ist eine Jüdin selbst antisemitisch, wenn sie Israel kritisiert?


Wie viele andere Ungebildete machst du es dir zu einfach.
Als wäre Attila Hildmann kein deutscher Rechtsextremist nur weil er aus der Türkei kommt.

Aber noch besser ist es eigentlich wenn du Django gesehen hast (das D ist stumm), erinnerst dich ja vielleicht
an den Hausdiener der sich überhaupt nicht mehr als Schwarz identifiziert hat und jeden Sklaven als rassisch minderwertig behandelt hat.


----------



## Mahoy (17. Mai 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Klassisches Prinzip im Militär: Man teilt sämtliche Aktionen in kleinstmögliche Unterschritte auf, nicht nur damit jeder Depp (oder neuerdings Computer) dafür geeignet ist, sondern auch damit sich möglichst viele ihr Gewissen schönreden können. Jemandem, der das erklärte Ziel hat, Exekutionen vorzunehmen, anstelle einer Lageeinschätzung ("du bist sicher"/"dir droht Gefahr X bei Y ..."), die Rohdaten zu liefern aus denen man z.B. Aufenthaltsort und Bewegungen eines halben Dutzend potentieller Ziel rekonstruieren kann, ist in etwa auf dem Niveau, wie ein halbes dutzend potentieller Opfer zu einem Bahnhof zu fahren, von dem aus die in "Arbeits"lager gebracht werden sollen: Man selbst hat ja nie etwas böses gemacht.


Selbstgerechte Entrüstung fällt naturgemäß auch um so leichter, je weiter man von der Sache entfernt ist.  

Neben dem Umstand, dass es sowohl rechtlich als auch technisch gar nicht möglich ist, formal verbündeten Streitkräften allgemeine Informationen vorzuenthalten, die diese vielleicht auch für Drohnenschläge verwenden könnten, dienen diese auch dem Schutz von Menschenleben - und zwar nicht nur dem von Soldaten, sondern auch von Zivilisten im fraglichen Gebiet.

Um es mal auf eine recht einfache Situation herunterzubrechen: Wenn ich wüsste, dass dich jemand ins Messer laufen lassen will, aber ich auch davon ausgehen muss, dass du aufgrund meiner Warnung dem Betreffenden selbst zu Leibe rücken könntest - soll/darf/muss ich dich dann ins Messer laufen lassen, um höchsten Ansprüchen der Humanität zu genügen?


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie viele andere Ungebildete machst du es dir zu einfach.


Ja, genau. Jegliche Kritik an Israels militärisches Vorgehen = Antisemitismus. Sehr komplex...


----------



## Sparanus (17. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Ja, genau. Jegliche Kritik an Israels militärisches Vorgehen = Antisemitismus. Sehr komplex...


Du implizierst, dass Juden keine Antisemiten sein können.

Mensch ich muss dir erklären was DU sagst.


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du implizierst, dass Juden keine Antisemiten sein können.


Es kommt darauf an wie man diese Bezeichnung definiert.

Ich bin definitiv kritisch ggü. der heutigen inflationären und bedeutungsveränderten Verwendung des Termes Antisemitismus.
Hier werden nämlich drei verschiedene mögliche Anti-Bezeichnungen zu einem zusammengefasst: Antijudaismus, Antizionismus und Antisemitismus.

Der Begriff Antisemitismus ist in seiner heutigen Verwendung einfach nur ungenau und unkosequent. Araber sind ethnologisch und linguistisch Semiten. Wieso werden dann Menschen, die Araber oder den Islam verabscheuen, nicht auch als antisemitisch bezeichnet?
Okay, das Gegenargument hierzu lautet wahrscheinlich: Antisemitismus wird nach heutigem Verständnis nur für die Ablehnung von Juden/Israel verwendet.
Gut, und orthodoxe Juden, die aus Glaubensgründen den Staat Israel ablehnen, sind demnach also antisemitisch?
In anderen Worten: Menschen, die sich selber als Juden identifizieren und das Judentum akribisch befolgen, sind demnach gegen ihre eigene Religion und seine Anhänger, weil ihre eigene Religion ihnen verbietet einen Staat zu haben. Klingt sehr schizophren. Sehen die orthodoxen Juden aber nicht so. Diese Leute bezeichnen sich selber antizionistisch.

Wie nennt man denn dann jemanden, der weder gegen das Judentum und ihre Anhänger, noch gegen den Staat Israel und Israeliten aber einzig und allein gegen die Praxis der Vertreibung einer Minderheit durch illegale Inbesitznahme ihrer Güter ist?

Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Es kommt darauf an wie man diese Bezeichnung definiert.


Stopp!
Du hast eine konkrete Verwendung des Wortes iVm. dem Bild genutzt und in diesem Kontext meintest du Judenfeindlichkeit. Darauf bezog sich meine Antwort.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Gut, und orthodoxe Juden, die aus Glaubensgründen den Staat Israel ablehnen, sind demnach also antisemitisch?


Ich sagte ja Ungebildet, führe keine Diskussion in der du untergehst.
Schon mal das Wort Antizionistisch gehört? Das ist der exakte Begriff der exakt das beschreibt.


----------



## Mahoy (17. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du implizierst, dass Juden keine Antisemiten sein können.


Ich bezweifel, ob das hier überhaupt relevant ist. Das Schild gibt lediglich verkürzt Kritik an den Bombardierungen durch die israelische Armee her; was sie im Widerspruch zu den schrecklichen Erfahrungen sieht, die ihr Großvater machen musste. Wie sich die junge Dame ausführlicher positionieren würde, wenn man sie dazu befragt, wissen wir nicht.

Und ja, auch Menschen jüdischer Herkunft können Antisemiten sein. Ich hatte so einen in der ferneren Verwandtschaft, und dass führte natürlich gelegentlich zu Spannungen in der Familie. Unser jüdischer Zeig hatte sich in den 30ern "im Guten" von der jüdischen Gemeinschaft entfremdet (Es gab wohl einfach keine Gemeinsamkeiten ...) , aber dieser Eine eben nicht; der hasste seine Mutter für ihre Herkunft und seinen nichtjüdischen Vater, weil er sie geheiratet hat. Mit dieser Einstellung und kreativer Dokumentation ist er gut durch den Nationalsozialismus gekommen und irgendwann in den 60ern in hohem Alter verstorben - und, wenn man den Familiengeschichten glauben darf, ohne seine Ansichten im Geringsten geändert zu haben.

Hingegen wird tatsächlich dermaßen inflationär mit dem Antisemitimusvorwurf um sich geschmissen, dass er im Grunde eine Skala bräuchte, um noch wirksam zu beschreiben, welche Art Anti-Haltung er überhaupt jeweils beschreiben soll.


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Stopp!
> Du hast eine konkrete Verwendung des Wortes iVm. dem Bild genutzt und in diesem Kontext meintest du Judenfeindlichkeit. Darauf bezog sich meine Antwort.


Ich meinte nicht Judenfeindlichkeit. Unterstelle mir nichts, ich habe Antisemitismus geschrieben.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja Ungebildet, führe keine Diskussion in der du untergehst.


Sparanus at his best. So bescheiden und charmant wie immer.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Schon mal das Wort Antizionistisch gehört? Das ist der exakte Begriff der exakt das beschreibt.


Hatte in meinem Text im ersten Absatz antizionismus erwähnt und fragst, ob ich das Wort gehört habe. Lies richtig bevor du antwortest.


----------



## Albatros1 (17. Mai 2021)

H


----------



## chill_eule (17. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Als wäre Attila Hildmann kein deutscher Rechtsextremist nur weil er aus der Türkei kommt


Da spielt wohl viel mehr rein, dass er einfach ein Volli*diot ist, so wie die meisten Rechtsextremen und Querdenker und Antisemiten etc. pp.
Vor allem, weil von deren Seite einfach undifferenziert gegen *Die* "whatever" gehetzt wird.
Aber das Problem fängt ja schon im kleinen an: Frag mal (nur der) HSV (!)  und  _(scheiss)_ Werder Bremen Fans


----------



## -ElCritico- (17. Mai 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein km² besteht aus 1000000 m². Du hast mit 10000 m² wären ein ha. Entsprechend ergibt sich die 100 fache Fläche pro Nase. (Was aber immer noch sehr wenig ist und selbst bei besten statt schlechtesten Bodenbedingungen bedeuten würde, dass der Gazastreifen unmöglich eine brauchbare Landwirtschaft hervorbringen könnte. Und er hat auch keine Rohstoffe, keinen Zugang zu Fischgründen, keine Möglichkeiten für den Warenaustausch, den größere Produktion oder Handel auf Basis von/mit externen Gütern erfordern würde und auch keine Energiequellen, die als Grundlage für moderne Wissens-/digitale Dienstleistungen nötigt wären.)


Flüchtigkeitsfehler, man kann da sehen, was für ein Pulverfass dort vorliegt. 1,3 Millionen Kinder und unreifer Erwachsener, die kaum Bildung erfahren haben. Das ist der perfekte Nährboden für Terror und Hass. Sie sind voller Tatendrag, mit ihnen wird es schwer zu verhandeln sein, weil man erstmals eine weise Person finden muss, die über sie Einfluss übt, sodass sie einlenken.


----------



## Albatros1 (17. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Da spielt wohl viel mehr rein, dass er einfach ein Volli*diot ist, so wie die meisten Rechtsextremen und Querdenker und Antisemiten etc. pp.
> Vor allem, weil von deren Seite einfach undifferenziert gegen *Die* "whatever" gehetzt wird.
> Aber das Problem fängt ja schon im kleinen an: Frag mal (nur der) HSV (!)  und  _(scheiss)_ Werder Bremen Fans


H


----------



## chill_eule (17. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> HSV und Werder


Das, bzw. Fußball generell, ist meistens noch viel komplizierter und *bekloppter* als der Nahost Konflikt in seiner Gänze


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel, ob das hier überhaupt relevant ist. Das Schild gibt lediglich verkürzt Kritik an den Bombardierungen durch die israelische Armee her; was sie im Widerspruch zu den schrecklichen Erfahrungen sieht, die ihr Großvater machen musste.



Nein ihr Schild impliziert meiner Meinung nach genau zwei Sachen.
Erstens natürlich sehr direkt das sie die Bombadierungen ablehnt, zweitens aber auch das sie das was im Gazastreifen insgesamt passiert, inkl. der Bombadierungen, wohl persönlich als vergleichbar schlimm empfindet wie das was die Nazis ihrem Großvater im KZ angetan haben.
Oder warum sollte man sonst deiner Meinung nach so einen Vergleich zwischen Bombadierungen und dem überlebten Aufentalt von Angehörigen in einem KZ ziehen, ist ja nicht so als wären vergleichbar schlimme und schlimmere Bombadierungen nicht teil eines wirklich jeden größeren militärisch ausgetragenen Konflikts die letzten 82 Jahre gewesen?



Mahoy schrieb:


> Wie sich die junge Dame ausführlicher positionieren würde, wenn man sie dazu befragt, wissen wir nicht.



Geht man nach dem Schild vermutlich recht kritisch gegenüber der von Israel ausgeübten Politik.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Hingegen* wird tatsächlich dermaßen inflationär mit dem Antisemitimusvorwurf um sich geschmissen*, dass er im Grunde eine Skala bräuchte, um noch wirksam zu beschreiben, welche Art Anti-Haltung er überhaupt jeweils beschreiben soll.



Nun für eine zunehmend inflationäre Nutzung sorgt nicht zuletzt die israelische Politik, gerade die letzten 20 - 25 Jahre unter Netanjahu, nicht unerheblich selbst, indem sie gerne mal selbst die als störend empfundene Kritik, auch die sehr sachlich angebrachte, an Israels Siedlungs- und Gaza-Politik sehr inflationär mit angeblichen Antisemitismus abwascht.
Das setzt halt auch für ehr einfach gestrickte Menschen die Hemschwelle niedriger sämtliche Kritik in einem Diskurs, selbst wenn angebracht, einfach direkt als antisimitisch motiviert abzuwürgen und so den eigenen Standpunkt vermeindlich zu legitimieren und vor Kritik unangreifbar zu machen.

Somal sich auch ganz grundsätzlich in Bezug auf Israel, mit Kritik durch andere westliche Staaten, sowieso schon auf Grund der Ereigneisse im Dritten Reich ehr verhalten geäußert wird und manchmal die einen oder anderen Dinge durchgehen gelassen werden, die bei den USA und Russland wohl viel heftigere Kritik ausgelöst hätten.

Der Vorwurf des Antisemitismus wird dadurch leider gerade durch ultra-orthodoxe rechte Israelis und deren Sympathisanten als sehr probates Totschlagargument gegen Kritik an Israels Handlungen misbraucht, sieht man ja auch an so gewissen Usern hier, wie Thomas5010, der allen Antisemitismus vorgeworfen hat die eindeutig die Raketenangriffe verurteilt haben, aber bei der Schuldfrage im Konflikt als Ganzes nicht einseitig nur die Palästinenser verantwortlich machen wollen, sondern eben im Gesamtkonflikt auch Ursachen und Verfehlungen auf israelischer Seite sehen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Flüchtigkeitsfehler, man kann da sehen, was für ein Pulverfass dort vorliegt. 1,3 Millionen Kinder und unreifer Erwachsener, die kaum Bildung erfahren haben. Das ist der perfekte Nährboden für Terror und Hass.


Als wäre fehlende Bildung die größte Ursache für Terror und nicht eventuell Enteignung, Diskriminierung, verhaftete und getötete Familienmitglieder in jedem Haushalt, Angriffe auf Gotteshäuser, Perspektivlosigkeit durch soziale Ausgliederung usw....


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Sie sind voller Tatendrag, mit ihnen wird es schwer zu verhandeln sein, weil man erstmals eine weise Person finden muss, die über sie Einfluss übt, sodass sie einlenken.


Netanjahu scheint es ja sehr am Frieden zu liegen, bei seiner Wortwahl.


----------



## Albatros1 (17. Mai 2021)

G


----------



## -ElCritico- (17. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Als wäre fehlende Bildung die größte Ursache für Terror und nicht eventuell Enteignung, Diskriminierung, verhaftete und getötete Familienmitglieder in jedem Haushalt, Angriffe auf Gotteshäuser, Perspektivlosigkeit durch soziale Ausgliederung usw....


Ich glaube, du hast da etwas hineininterpretiert. Die Tatsache, dass sie fast nur Elend und den Krieg kennen, ist zutiefst erschütternd und traurig. Auch während des Friedens kann man mit so einer Generation wenig anfangen. Stell dir vor, es gäbe über 60% verbitterter, junger Menschen, die nichts im Leben gelernt haben.


Ja---sin schrieb:


> Netanjahu scheint es ja sehr am Frieden zu liegen, bei seiner Wortwahl.


Netanjahu interessiert nur Netanjahu selbst.


----------



## AzRa-eL (17. Mai 2021)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Netanjahu interessiert nur Netanjahu selbst.


Davon gehen Palästinenser mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit selber auch aus - daher rechnet glaube ich auch keiner mehr mit friedlichen Lösungen...leider. Ich finde es sehr schade für diese beiden Völker, die im Grunde genommen mehr kulturelle, sprachliche und religiöse Gemeinsamkeiten aufweisen als Unterschiede.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es ist doch wieder das alte Muster von Menschen wie dir klar Position für Terroristen zu beziehen sofern sie
> das eigene Interesse auch nur ein bisschen mehr Abdecken als die Gegenseite.



Es sei dazu als Randnotiz mal angemerkt das gewisse zionistische Gruppen vor Staatsgründung 1948 in Punkto Terrorismus in Palästina (die Region ist gemeint) auch absolut keine unbeschriebenen Blätter waren  und die Diskussion daher über die einen sind ja Terroristen und die anderen ja nicht in der Gesamtwahrnehmung etwas verzehrt ist.

Ich denke da nur u.a. an den Anschlag welchen die Haganah auf das "King David Hotel" 1946, mit mehr als 90 zivilen Toten, verübt hat:



> Mit Entsetzen verfolgte die Öffentlichkeit die steigende Anzahl von Getöteten, Verwundeten und Vermissten. Die Angaben hierüber gehen jedoch auseinander. Einige Quellen sprechen von 91 Opfern, andere von 92, 93 und sogar 176. Ebenso gehen die Angaben über die Nationalität der Opfer auseinander. Es ist von 16 oder 28 getöteten Briten, von 17 oder einem Drittel getöteter Juden die Rede. Ohne Zweifel war der größte Teil der Opfer arabischer Herkunft.* Die Opfer waren überwiegend Zivilisten. Keines der Opfer der Bombenexplosion war aktiver britischer Soldat. *



Oder auch das Masaker des Irgun Anfang 1948 im arabischen Dorf Deir Yasin, woran auch Menachem Begin beteiligt war, welcher später auch Premiermenister von Israel wurde und vor dem unter anderen Albert Einstein und andere in Amerika lebende Juden in einem Brief die US-Regierung warnten das der Mann von seiner Einstellung her ehr einem Faschisten gleiche.

Diese ganze Seite israelischer Geschichte in der Region Palästina wird bis heute bedauerlicherweise in Israel nicht aufgearbeitet und gerne ausgeblendet, oder gar verklärt, da es nicht so richtig in das Bild passt das man gerne von sich zeichnet.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Mai 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es sei dazu als Randnotiz mal angemerkt das gewisse zionistische Gruppen vor Staatsgründung 1948 in Punkto Terrorismus in Palästina (die Region ist gemeint) auch absolut keine unbeschriebenen Blätte waren


Nationalistische Gruppen haben auch Anhänger die zur Gewalt greifen? Oh Wunder.
Leider kuschelt die Exekutive in Israel auch zu sehr mit sehr weit rechten Kräften.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nationalistische Gruppen haben auch Anhänger die zur Gewalt greifen? Oh Wunder.
> Leider kuschelt die Exekutive in Israel auch zu sehr mit sehr weit rechten Kräften.


Nur sind diese gewaltbereiten Paramilitärischen Kräfte mit Staatsgründung Israels dann 1948 faktisch 1 zu 1 in die israelische Armee übernommen worden, oder in politische Parteien transformiert (Irgun wurde zur Cherut), Vergangenheit und Taten irrelvant.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Mai 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nur sind diese gewaltbereiten Paramilitärischen Kräfte mit Staatsgründung Israels dann 1948 faktisch 1 zu 1 in die israelische Armee übernommen worden, oder in politische Parteien transformiert (Irgun wurde zur Cherut) worden, Vergangenheit und Taten irrelvant.


Das ist auch nichts neues, so eine Liste können wir auch für BRD und DDR aufmachen. 
Die CDU hat ja sogar einen Ex Nazi zum Kanzler gemacht (was meiner Meinung nach echt zu viel war). 
Die Frage ist was die praktische Alternative gewesen wäre. 

Mit der Aufarbeitung gebe ich dir allerdings Recht, man muss danach offen darüber reden.


----------



## Andrej (17. Mai 2021)

Deutschland muss mit Israel zusammen eine Endlösung für die Palästinenserfrage ausarbeiten. Deutschland kennt sich gut in diesem Bereich aus und man ist es den Juden und dem Staat Israel schuldig! 

So spaß bei Seite! Wenn ich mir manchmal die deutschen Politiker anhöre, dann habe ich das Gefühl, dass sie sogar bereit sein würden an Israel Gaskammern zu liefer, wenn sich der Staat Israel wirklich entscheidet das "Problem" Palästinenser zu lösen! Sie versuchen sich stehts dabei zu überbieten, wer ein größerer Freund Israels ist und kein Antisemit - man kann es auch übertreiben! 
Israel ist eine Besatzungsmacht, die die Golanhöhen und das Westjordanland besetzt und dort illegal Siedlungen errichtet und wird dafür nichtmal Sanktioniert - wegen Holocaust natürlich. Damit versucht der Staat Israel jetzt alles zu rechtfertigen was es außenpolitisch macht. Und das schlimme ist, dass man es ihnen durchgehen lässt!
Kennt jemand noch ein Land - außer den USA- dass Menschen überall auf der Welt töten kann ohne dafür irgendwelche Sanktionen zu befürchten - ich nicht! Im Gaza werden politicker der Hammas getötet, im Iran Wissenschaftler, in Syrien syrische, iranische Soldaten usw.. 
Israel will keine zwei Staatenlösung - sondern ein groß Israel. Die Palästinenser würde man am liebsten nach Jordanien und die Sinai Halbinsel treiben, was man mehr oder weniger auch macht mit der Siedlungspolitik.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte die Städte Jerusalem und Konstantinopel Stadtstaaten werden, damit sich das gezanke um diese Städte aufhört oder dem Erdboden platt gemacht werden. Und Israel so aufgeteilt, dass beide Völker was davon haben.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Mai 2021)

Andrej schrieb:


> Israel ist eine Besatzungsmacht, die die Golanhöhen und das Westjordanland besetzt


Gewinn aus einem Verteidigungskrieg. Muss man nicht gut finden, aber ich jammere auch nicht, dass Polen, Frankreich und Co jetzt ehemaliges deutsches Staatsgebiet besitzen. 


Andrej schrieb:


> Konstantinopel


Ähm


----------



## Andrej (17. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Gewinn aus einem Verteidigungskrieg. Muss man nicht gut finden, aber ich jammere auch nicht, dass Polen, Frankreich und Co jetzt ehemaliges deutsches Staatsgebiet besitzen.


Wie kann man sich verteidigen, wenn man der Angreifer war? Die selbe Logik verwendete auch Deutschland als es die UdSSR angegriffen hat. Man ist dem Feind sozusagen zuvor gekommen!

Es ist die Stadt Konstantins.


----------



## Albatros1 (18. Mai 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es ist doch wieder das alte Muster von Menschen wie dir klar Position für Terroristen zu beziehen sofern sie
> das eigene Interesse auch nur ein bisschen mehr Abdecken als die Gegenseite


D


----------



## Sparanus (18. Mai 2021)

Andrej schrieb:


> Wie kann man sich verteidigen, wenn man der Angreifer war?


Präventivkrieg halt 


Andrej schrieb:


> Die selbe Logik verwendete auch Deutschland als es die UdSSR angegriffen hat.


Nur weil manche die selbe Logik nutzen ist es nicht immer gelogen oder immer wahr.


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Als wäre fehlende Bildung die größte Ursache für Terror und nicht eventuell Enteignung, Diskriminierung, verhaftete und getötete Familienmitglieder in jedem Haushalt, Angriffe auf Gotteshäuser, Perspektivlosigkeit durch soziale Ausgliederung usw....


Mit Bildung fängt alles an. Lass die Kinder zu normalen Schulen gehen, alles lernen, was es so gibt. Dann wird sich das Bild ändern.
Aber die Querköpfe wollen das letztendlich nicht. Die brauchen die breite Masse um ihre Ideologien weiter zu spinnen.
Sieht man auch gut in Afghanistan, wo die Taliban weiterhin Schulen wegbomben. Die haben große Angst, dass die Leute dort gebildeter werden und ihnen dann nicht mehr nachlaufen.


----------



## RyzA (18. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mit Bildung fängt alles an. Lass die Kinder zu normalen Schulen gehen, alles lernen, was es so gibt. Dann wird sich das Bild ändern.
> Aber die Querköpfe wollen das letztendlich nicht. Die brauchen die breite Masse um ihre Ideologien weiter zu spinnen.
> Sieht man auch gut in Afghanistan, wo die Taliban weiterhin Schulen wegbomben. Die haben große Angst, dass die Leute dort gebildeter werden und ihnen dann nicht mehr nachlaufen.


Wobei Bildung nicht halt vor Extremismus macht. Es gibt viele religiöse Fanatiker welche auch gut gebildet sind.
Auch damals die Attentäter vom 11. September waren größtenteils Akademiker.


----------



## Threshold (18. Mai 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wobei Bildung nicht halt vor Extremismus macht. Es gibt viele religiöse Fanatiker welche auch gut gebildet sind.
> Auch damals die Attentäter vom 11. September waren größtenteils Akademiker.


Klar, das hast du immer, aber Bildung sorgt eben dafür, dass man auch die geschichte der anderen Seite erfährt.
Und du kennst ja meine meinung. 
5% einer Population sind Idioten, da kann man nichts gegen machen.


----------



## Painkiller (18. Mai 2021)

Moin, 

diverse Beiträge (und die Reaktionen darauf) wurden wegen personenbezogenen Angriffen/Unterstellungen ausgeblendet. 

Kontroverses Thema hin oder her, aber das muss nun wirklich nicht sein. 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Mai 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mit Bildung fängt alles an.


Jaein. Dann müsste ein großer Teil dieser Welt ja extremistisch und gewaltbereit sein. Deckt sich nicht mit meinem Erfahrungen mit Menschen aus allen Herren Ländern. Außerdem, wie erklärt man sich dann, dass Terrororganisationen in naher Vergangenheit sehr viel Zulauf,  von jungen Menschen aus Westeuropa, die hier zur Schule gingen und oft auch ausgebildet waren, bekommen hat?

In der Extremismusforschung geht man bei den Ursachen,  sehr stark von sozialen (Risiko-)Faktoren aus. Zu denen zählen dann u.a. gesellschaftlicher Ausschluß, Benachteiligung jedweder Art, dysfunktionale Familien usw.

Von dem Standpunkt ausgehend, kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln, wenn Krieg als eine Lösung angesehen wird. Solange Palästinenser in ihrem eigenen Land große Benachteiligung und Unrecht erfahren, wird es ein Nährboden für Terror geben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Es kommt darauf an wie man diese Bezeichnung definiert.
> 
> Ich bin definitiv kritisch ggü. der heutigen inflationären und bedeutungsveränderten Verwendung des Termes Antisemitismus.
> Hier werden nämlich drei verschiedene mögliche Anti-Bezeichnungen zu einem zusammengefasst: Antijudaismus, Antizionismus und Antisemitismus.
> ...



Ach guck mal. Ein Klassiker aus dem "israelkritischen" Handbuch, den wir hier schon lange nicht mehr hatten:









						„Araber sind auch Semiten.“ | »Nichts gegen Juden.«
					

Antisemitismus bezeichnet seit mehr als 100 Jahren die Ablehnung alles Jüdischen. Begriffe haben eben manchmal eine andere Bedeutung, als das Wort an sich vermuten lässt. Wer also glaubt, Antisemitismus beziehe sich notwendigerweise auf „Semiten“ glaubt vermutlich auch, dass eine Schildkröte...




					nichts-gegen-juden.de
				




Wenn du bei deiner "Kritik" an Israel keinen Antisemitismus unterstellt bekommen willst, warum verzichtest du dann nicht einfach auf Antisemitismus und antisemtische Codes bei deiner "Kritik"?


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Mai 2021)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach guck mal. Ein Klassiker aus dem "israelkritischen" Handbuch, den wir hier schon lange nicht mehr hatten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nur die nüchterne Kritik des Begriffes Antisemitismus, aus allein linguistischen und historischen Blickwinkeln heraus betrachtet, auch schon als Antisemitismus zu bezeichnen ist absurd. 

Hier hast du auch einen Artikel mit Michael Wolfssohn, Historiker jüdischer Abstammung, der aus genau den bisher genannten Gründen den Begriff auch kritisert.









						Antisemitismus - "Der Begriff taugt nicht"
					

Wann sollte man von antisemitisch, wann von antijüdisch sprechen? Der Begriff Antisemitismus sei "schwer und schwammig", sagte der Historiker Michael Wolffsohn im DLF. Er plädiert für eindeutige Begriffe: "Wenn du Fritz meinst, dann sollst du Fritz sagen."




					www.deutschlandfunk.de
				





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn du bei deiner "Kritik" an Israel keinen Antisemitismus unterstellt bekommen willst, warum verzichtest du dann nicht einfach auf Antisemitismus und antisemtische Codes bei deiner "Kritik"?


Meine Hauptkritik bezieht sich darauf, dass allen Menschen, die die Besatzungspolitik Israels kritisieren, direkt Antisemitismus unterstellt wird. Die ungenaue Bezeichnung des Begriffs Antisemitismus ist mir dabei eigentlich zweitrangig.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Nur die nüchterne Kritik des Begriffes Antisemitismus, aus allein linguistischen und historischen Blickwinkeln heraus betrachtet, auch schon als Antisemitismus zu bezeichnen ist absurd.
> 
> Hier hast du auch einen Artikel mit Michael Wolfssohn, Historiker jüdischer Abstammung, der aus genau den bisher genannten Gründen den Begriff auch kritisert.
> 
> ...



Und gleich der nächsten "Klassiker". Guck mal hier Jude XYZ kritisiert das auch, also kann das gar nicht sein.



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Meine Hauptkritik bezieht sich darauf, dass allen Menschen, die die Besatzungspolitik Israels kritisieren, direkt Antisemitismus unterstellt wird. Die ungenaue Bezeichnung des Begriffs Antisemitismus ist mir dabei eigentlich zweitrangig.



Und meine Hauptkritik bezieht sich darauf, dass die meisten "Kritiker" gerne offenen oder versteckten Antisemitismus benutzten, bei ihrer "Kritik". 

Es gibt genug Leute, die es schaffen, Israel zu kritisieren, ohne auf Antisemitismus oder antisemitische Codes zu setzen. 

Aber Sachen wie "Araber sind auch Semiten", "Jude XYZ kritsiert..." und "Man kann Israel gar nicht kritisieren, ohne Antisemitsmuskeule" sind halt klassische Handgriffe aus dem einmaleines des Antisemitsmus.


----------



## AzRa-eL (18. Mai 2021)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es gibt genug Leute, die es schaffen, Israel zu kritisieren, ohne auf Antisemitismus oder antisemitische Codes zu setzen.


Haben hier einige Leute, mich eingeschlossen, seitenlang getan und wo sind wir gelandet, bei Antisemitismusvorwürfen und Unterstellung von Sympathien mit Terroristen.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber Sachen wie "Araber sind auch Semiten",


Das ist ein Fakt.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> "Jude XYZ kritsiert..."


Einen Juden, der Israels Politik kritisiert, Antisemitismus zu unterstellen, wie hier geschah, ist einfach nur falsch und zeigt wie ungenau der Begriff ist. Antizionistisch wäre der passende Vorwurf.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> und "Man kann Israel gar nicht kritisieren, ohne Antisemitsmuskeule"


Hat ja hier im Thread auch wunderbar geklappt...Die Leute bemühen sich so differenzierend wie möglich ihre Kritik zu äußern, welche mit Fakten aus der Geschichte unterlegt werden, und keiner geht darauf ein, außer vorwurfsvoll Antisemitismus in den Raum zu werfen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Mai 2021)

Ja---sin schrieb:


> Haben hier einige Leute, mich eingeschlossen, seitenlang getan und wo sind wir gelandet, bei Antisemitismusvorwürfen und Unterstellung von Sympathien mit Terroristen.



Weil es zum Teil genau das ist. Antisemitismus. Ob man zwingend mit den Terroristen sympathisert, weiß ich nicht, aber es ist zum Teil halt Verharmlosung und Relativierung dabei.



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Das ist ein Fakt.



Und es ist halt auch Fakt, dass Antisemitismus sehr genau Judenfeindlichkeit beschreibt und dass das "Argument" Araber sind aber auch Semiten, ein klassischer Handgriff des Antisemitismus ist.



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Einen Juden, der Israels Politik kritisiert, Antisemitismus zu unterstellen, wie hier geschah, ist einfach nur falsch und zeigt wie ungenau der Begriff ist. Antizionistisch wäre der passende Vorwurf.



Es kommt erstens immer darauf an, wie Israel kritisiert wird und nicht wer. 

Und natürlich kann auch ein Jude sich antisemitisch äußern. Genauso wie eine Frau misogynistisch sein kann oder ein Ausländer ausländerfeindlich. Sowas schließt sich nicht aus. 

Für alle Fälle gibt es genug Beispiele.



Ja---sin schrieb:


> Hat ja hier im Thread auch wunderbar geklappt...Die Leute bemühen sich so differenzierend wie möglich ihre Kritik zu äußern, welche mit Fakten aus der Geschichte unterlegt werden, und keiner geht darauf ein, außer vorwurfsvoll Antisemitismus in den Raum zu werfen.



Das mit dem "differenzierend" darf zum Teil halt bezweifelt werden.

Wenn z.B. antisemitische Codes benutzt werden, sekundärer Antisemitismus bedient wird oder halt der klassische 3-D Test des Antisemitismus greift.

Ich sage auch nicht, dass jeder, der sich derart äußert, dass mit Vorsatz tut. Aber es wird getan und spätestens wenn man darauf hingewiesen wird, sollte man seine „Kritik“ mal hinterfragen.


----------



## Albatros1 (18. Mai 2021)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil es zum Teil genau das ist. Antisemitismus. Ob man zwingend mit den Terroristen sympathisert, weiß ich nicht, aber es ist zum Teil halt Verharmlosung und Relativierung dabei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


N


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Mai 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man hinterfragen.
> Nur sollte man nicht per se immer auf Israels Seite stehen, denn dann macht man sich wieder zum Täter der illegale Vorgehensweise und Terror unterstützt.



Doch, solange Israel die einzige Demokratie ist und von Diktaturen umgegeben ist, sollte man sich immer auf die Seite Israels stürzen.

Ein Blick in die Charta der Hamas sollte einem eigentlich diesbezüglich die Augen öffnen.

Und wer einem Staat, der sich gegen eine Terrororganisation wehrt, selbst Terror unterstellt, der betreibt halt klassische Täter-Opfer-Umkehr.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Israel hat eine Menge Unterstützung, Geld, Waffen, Solidarität.
> Wie sieht es da mit den anderen aus?
> Wie sieht es aus mit anderen Minderheiten die generell diese Solidarität nicht bekommen?



Das soll jetzt ein Scherz sein oder? Die Hamas ist eine der reichsten Terrororganisationen der Welt, hat jede Menge Unterstützung, Waffen und wie man angesichts der antisemitischen Demos in ganz Europa gesehen hat, mehr als genug Solidarität.


----------



## Andrej (18. Mai 2021)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Doch, solange Israel die einzige Demokratie ist und von Diktaturen umgegeben ist, sollte man sich immer auf die Seite Israels stürzen.
> 
> Ein Blick in die Charta der Hamas sollte einem eigentlich diesbezüglich die Augen öffnen.
> 
> ...



Also wenn ein Land eine Demokratie ist, dann kann es alles machen was es will oder was? In Afrika gab es auch mal ein Land, dass die einzige "Demokratie" war und trotzdem wurde das Land kritisiert und mit Sanktionen belegt. Sie kämpften auch gegen Terroristen unter anderem Nelson Mandela.









						Why Nelson Mandela Was Viewed as a 'Terrorist' by the U.S. Until 2008
					

Ronald Reagan saw the great statesman as an enemy bent on spreading communism, and Margaret Thatcher said he had "a closed mind" in newly released documents.




					www.biography.com
				





> Former U.K. Prime Minister Margaret Thatcher thought that Nelson Mandela had “rather a closed mind,” according to recently released records at the U.K. National Archives. The prime minister made the comment after a phone call with Mandela in July 1990, only five months after the anti-apartheid leader was released from jail.
> 
> But although Thatcher’s newly revealed comments may be shocking, they’re no surprise considering how she and her U.S. counterpart viewed Mandela and his political party, the African National Congress.
> 
> ...



Man sollte endlich aufhören mit Worten wie "Antisemitismus" und anderen Scheiss um sich werfen! Diese Worte haben schon längst jegliche Bedeutung verlohren!


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Mai 2021)

Andrej schrieb:


> Also wenn ein Land eine Demokratie ist, dann kann es alles machen was es will oder was?



Nein, natürlich nicht.

Aber man sollte seine "Kritik" überdenken, wenn man Israel wegen aller mögliche Dinge angreift, die aber bei seinen Nachbarstaaten, die nahezu allesamt autoritär bis diktatorisch regiert werden, hinnimmt.

Ein Beispiel wäre das muslimische Land Saudi-Arabien, dass das ebenfalls muslimische Land Jemen seit 6 Jahren bombardiert.

Ich habe komischerweise noch nie von "Kindermörder Saudi-Arabien" gehört. Oder das Muslime in ganz Europa auf Demos deswegen gehen.

Noch besseres Beispiel wäre Syrien. Dort sind in den letzten 10 Jahren (!) mehr Muslime gewaltsam gestorben, als in allen arabisch-israelischen Konflikten seit 1948 zusammen.

Wo sind da die Proteste aus der muslimischen Community? Die gibt es immer nur dann, wenn es gegen Isreal geht. Man könnte es bezeichnend nennen.



Andrej schrieb:


> In Afrika gab es auch mal ein Land, dass die einzige "Demokratie" war und trotzdem wurde das Land kritisiert und mit Sanktionen belegt.



Es wäre mir neu, dass Südafrika währen der Apartheid als Demokratie galt.



Andrej schrieb:


> Sie kämpften auch gegen Terroristen unter anderem Nelson Mandela.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat Nelson Mandela seinen Freiheitskampf mit zehntausenden Raketen betrieben und in seiner Charta erklärt, alle Weißen in Südafrika zu ermorden?

Weil nur dann würde die Analogie passen.



Andrej schrieb:


> Man sollte endlich aufhören mit Worten wie "Antisemitismus" und anderen Scheiss um sich werfen! Diese Worte haben schon längst jegliche Bedeutung verlohren!



Nein, die Bedeutung der Worte ist immer noch die gleiche. Und man sollte nicht aufhören, Worte wie Antisemitismus für Antisemitismus und antisemitische Codes zu verwenden.

Man sollte eher aufhören, sich antisemitisch zu äußern.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Mai 2021)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> *Ich sage auch nicht, dass jeder, der sich derart äußert, dass mit Vorsatz tut.* Aber es wird getan und spätestens wenn man darauf hingewiesen wird, sollte man seine „Kritik“ mal hinterfragen.



Naja zumindest können wir uns bei dir, aus Erfahrung in x anderen Threads, recht sicher sein das du grundsätzlich mit Vorsatz gegen jegliche Muslime & Flüchtlinge (unabhängig vom aktuellen Thema) rumhetzt und dir da im Zweifel nicht mal der Deckmantel der Solidarität mit Israel für zu billig wäre, wie dein Whataboutism mit dem Jemen & Syrien ja wieder zeigt und das Muslime das grundsätzlich gutheißen würden.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Noch besseres Beispiel wäre Syrien. Dort sind in den letzten 10 Jahren (!) mehr Muslime gewaltsam gestorben, als in allen arabisch-israelischen Konflikten seit 1948 zusammen.
> 
> *Wo sind da die Proteste aus der muslimischen Community? Die gibt es immer nur dann, wenn es gegen Isreal geht. Man könnte es bezeichnend nennen.*


Also für mich sahen z.B. auf dem Bild von einer Demo in Köln nicht wenige Teilnehmer türkisch / arabisch / muslimisch aus:





__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




oder auch in Rostock:









						Demo in Rostock gegen türkische Militäroffensive in Nord-Syrien
					

Etwa 180 Menschen haben am Donnerstagabend in Rostock gegen die Militäroffensive der Türkei im Norden Syriens demonstriert. Die Demonstration verlief nach Polizeiangaben überwiegend friedlich.




					www.ostsee-zeitung.de
				




oder auch Berlin:









						Demo gegen den Syrien-Krieg | Proteste vor der russischen Botschaft in Berlin
					

In Berlin protestierten am Mittwoch Menschen vor der russischen Botschaft in Berlin gegen die Präsidenten Assad und Putin.




					www.bild.de
				




Und auf vielen anderen die es dazu gab auch...

Aber hey klar Kaaruzo, dir geht es natürlich nur um die Solidarität mit Israel, nicht viel mehr wieder mal um allgemeine Hetze gegen Muslime und Araber  in bester AfD-Mainer zu betreiben. 

@Poulton
Das gerade du seine Beiträge auch noch likest, wo du wissen und lesen kannst das es ihm dabei nicht wirklich um ggf. gerechtfertigte Antisemitismus Kritik geht, sondern nur wieder darum allgemein gegen Muslime schießen zu können und das eben unter dem Deckmantel von Antisemitismus.
Oder was denkst du warum er nach 8 Seiten Thema wieder mal plötzlich reingeschneit kommt und sich genau darauf stürzt?


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Mai 2021)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja zumindest können wir uns bei dir, aus Erfahrung in x anderen Threads, recht sicher sein das du grundsätzlich mit Vorsatz gegen jegliche Muslime & Flüchtlinge (unabhängig vom aktuellen Thema) rumhetzt und dir da im Zweifel nicht mal der Deckmantel der Solidarität mit Israel für zu billig wäre, wie dein Whataboutism mit dem Jemen & Syrien ja wieder zeigt und das Muslime das grundsätzlich gutheißen würden.



Es ist kein Whataboutism, wenn man auf die Doppelmoral in der muslimischen Community hinweißt. Ich habe auch nie behauptet, dass Muslime das gutheißen würde, sondern, dass sie bei diesen Dingen - im Vergleich zu Israel - geradezu ruhig sind. 




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also für mich sahen z.B. auf dem Bild von einer Demo in Köln nicht wenige Teilnehmer türkisch / arabisch / muslimisch aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sieht für mich eher nach Kurden aus. Das die gegen die türkische Gewalttaten protestieren, ist angesichts der Taten der Türkei nicht verwunderlich.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> oder auch in Rostock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Für Rostock habe ich keine Zahl gefunden, aber hier mal Berlin:









						Demonstration
					

Demonstration




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Beim Thema Israel kommen auf die schnelle 3000 Muslime zusammen, um solch "israelkritisch" Dinge wie "Tod den Juden" zu rufen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber hey klar Kaaruzo, dir geht es natürlich nur um die Solidarität mit Israel, nicht viel mehr wieder mal um allgemeine Hetze gegen Muslime und Araber  in bester AfD-Mainer zu betreiben.



Auf die Doppelmoral in der muslimischen Community hinzuweisen, ist keine Hetze. Darüber hinaus finde ich es witzig, dass du im ersten mit dem Vorwurf "Whataboutism" daherkommst um jetzt hier genau das gleiche abzuziehen. 

Soll das Realsatire sein?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> @Poulton
> Das gerade du seine Beiträge auch noch likest, wo du wissen und lesen kannst das es ihm dabei nicht wirklich um ggf. gerechtfertigte Antisemitismus Kritik geht, sondern nur wieder darum allgemein gegen Muslime schießen zu können und das eben unter dem Deckmantel von Antisemitismus.
> Oder was denkst du warum er nach 8 Seiten Thema wieder mal plötzlich reingeschneit kommt und sich genau darauf stürzt?



Und weil es mir nicht um berechtfertigte Antisemitismuskritik geht, verlinke ich auch in diesem Beitrag einen Artikel der die typischen antisemitischen Codes der sogenannten "Israelkritiker" behandelt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Mai 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Vertreiben ist etwas hart ausgedrückt...die sollen sich ne kleine Mütze auf'n Kopp setzen und sich Juden nennen



Das wäre dann eine Einstaatenlösung, bei der die vorhandene Bevölkerung volle Rechte als isrealische Staatsbürger erhalten.
Das wurde früher mal häufiger angesprochen, ist aber das absolut letzte, was Israel möchte. (Und ausgehend von der jetzigen Situation tatsächlich auch das gefährlichste, was man mittelfristig ausprobieren möchte.)



Mahoy schrieb:


> Selbstgerechte Entrüstung fällt naturgemäß auch um so leichter, je weiter man von der Sache entfernt ist.
> 
> Neben dem Umstand, dass es sowohl rechtlich als auch technisch gar nicht möglich ist, formal verbündeten Streitkräften allgemeine Informationen vorzuenthalten, die diese vielleicht auch für Drohnenschläge verwenden könnten, dienen diese auch dem Schutz von Menschenleben - und zwar nicht nur dem von Soldaten, sondern auch von Zivilisten im fraglichen Gebiet.



Die militärischen Implikationen sind mir schon klar, aber der Fehler liegt im ersten Satz: Wieso ist man mit jemandem, der Menschen- und Völkerrecht bricht, so eng verbündet? Mitgehanden, mitgefangen. Wenn Deutschland der Meinung ist, integraler Bestandteil der US-Militärpolitik zu sein, wäre richtig und gut (wofür es durchaus nicht wenig Argumente gibt), dann ist Deutschland auch Teil der US-Drohnenmorde. Sich damit rauszureden, dass man nicht derjenige ist, der am Ende den Knopf drückt, zieht nicht, wenn sich ins Gesamtsystem integriert. Das ist genau die klassische Verschiebung von Verantwortung, die ich mit meinem Beispiel ausdrücken wollte und die bei Kapitalverbrechen nicht zieht.



> Um es mal auf eine recht einfache Situation herunterzubrechen: Wenn ich wüsste, dass dich jemand ins Messer laufen lassen will, aber ich auch davon ausgehen muss, dass du aufgrund meiner Warnung dem Betreffenden selbst zu Leibe rücken könntest - soll/darf/muss ich dich dann ins Messer laufen lassen, um höchsten Ansprüchen der Humanität zu genügen?



Es hinkt, also muss es wohl ein Beispiel sein: Die Frage ist nicht, was du darfst oder sollst. Die Frage ist, ob und wann du eine Mitverantwortung für meine Taten trägst. Das lyrische (d)ich in deinem Beispiel hat in der Realität den potentiellen Täter aus dessen Wohnung vertrieben (ein von ihm besetztes Haus, dessen Eigentümer dem lyrischen ich aber auch egal ist), seine Angehörigen schwer verletzt und angekündigt, ihn seinerseits zu töten. Und du informierst das lyrische ich auch nicht darüber, dass ihn jemand niederstechen will (das weiß es aus naheliegenden Gründen selbst) und auch nicht über eine konkret geplante Einzeltat des Täters (das wäre mein Vorschlag: Deutschland wertet aus und benachrichtigt locker Verbündete, wenn diesen oder Zivilisten in von ihnen geschütztem Gebiet aktue Gefahr droht), sondern du verrätst dem lyrischen ich sämtliche Informationen über das Leben des potenziellen Täters einschließlich seines Aufenthaltsortes in Echtzeit, wohlwissend dass das lyrische ich ihn umbringen will. Mit wenig Rücksicht auf weitere, unbeteiligte Opfer. Vielleicht fährst du das lyrische ich sogar noch zu einem möglichen Präventiv-Tatort
Trägst du in so einem Fall Mitverantwortung, wenn der potentielle Täter tatsächlich präventiv getötet wird?
Jedes deutsche Gericht würde so urteilen, frag mal Markus H.. Aber wenn die USA oder, um beim Thema zu bleiben, Israel präventiv und mit Ansage töten, dann sind deren Informations- und Waffenlieferanten vollkommen unschuldig?




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein ihr Schild impliziert meiner Meinung nach genau zwei Sachen.
> Erstens natürlich sehr direkt das sie die Bombadierungen ablehnt, zweitens aber auch das sie das was im Gazastreifen insgesamt passiert, inkl. der Bombadierungen, wohl persönlich als vergleichbar schlimm empfindet wie das was die Nazis ihrem Großvater im KZ angetan haben.



Die Verknüpfung "... hat nicht, damit ..." ist keine Gleichsetzung. Im Gegenteil, sie kann sogar gegenteilig benutzt werden: "Wir sind nicht 1.000 km an die Nordsee gefahren, damit du jetzt hier auf dem Handy daddelst" setzt eindeutig eine große Sache in Kontrast zu einer kleinen. Von daher kann man aus dem Schild nur zwei Dinge schlussfolgern: Sie hat einen Großvater, der Opfer der Nazi war und sie ist gegen die Bombardierung von Gaza. Der Rest sind Mutmaßungen, die vor allem deine Vorteile wiedergeben, aber nicht ihre Sichtweise treffen müssen.



> Der Vorwurf des Antisemitismus wird dadurch leider gerade durch ultra-orthodoxe rechte Israelis und deren Sympathisanten als sehr probates Totschlagargument gegen Kritik an Israels Handlungen misbraucht



Wobei "Sympathisanten" extrem weit gefasst ist. Selbst die Mehrheit der deutschen Politiker, die sich die letzten Tage zu Wort gemeldet hat, scheint keinen Unterschied zwischen antisemitisch und antizionistisch zu machen, sondern folgen voll den Formulierungen des Zentralrats der Juden, der Kritik an Israel mit Hass gegen Juden gleichsetzt. Leider erreichen solche Leute damit zunehmen das Gegenteil dessen, was sie bezwecken: Nicht Israelkritik wird von immer mehr Leuten als no-go behandelt, wie es sich für Antisemitismus geziemt, sondern echter Antisemitismus wird von immer mehr Menschen als etwas behandelt, dass so akzeptabel wie Israelkritik ist  .




Ja---sin schrieb:


> Nur die nüchterne Kritik des Begriffes Antisemitismus, aus allein linguistischen und historischen Blickwinkeln heraus betrachtet, auch schon als Antisemitismus zu bezeichnen ist absurd.



Werte sein Post einfach als das, was es ist: Eine wunderbare Bestätigung für deine Aussage, dass die "Antisemit!"-Keule bei jeder noch so nicht vorhandenen Gelegenheit als Totschlagsargument ausgepackt wird.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Mai 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Werte sein Post einfach als das, was es ist: Eine wunderbare Bestätigung für deine Aussage, dass die "Antisemit!"-Keule bei jeder noch so nicht vorhandenen Gelegenheit als Totschlagsargument ausgepackt wird.



Genau.

Deshalb habe ich ja auch konkret eine Seite der Amadeu Antonio Stiftung verlinkt, die sich mit antisemitischen Codes und Aussagen beschäftigt.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Mai 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das wäre dann eine Einstaatenlösung, bei der die vorhandene Bevölkerung volle Rechte als isrealische Staatsbürger erhalten.
> Das wurde früher mal häufiger angesprochen, ist aber das absolut letzte, was Israel möchte. (Und ausgehend von der jetzigen Situation tatsächlich auch das gefährlichste, was man mittelfristig ausprobieren möchte.)


Ganz abgesehen davon das es im 2018 von Israel verabschiedeten und momentan gültigen "Nationalitalstaatsgesetz" so aussähe das Nicht-Juden und damit eben auch Palästinenser, ehr Bürger zweiter Klasse werden würden und nicht die gleichen Rechte hätten:









						Nationalitätengesetz in Israel -  "Dieses Gesetz wird alle Nichtjuden im Lande treffen"
					

"Dieses Gesetz ist vor allem gegen die palästinensische Minderheit in Israel gerichtet": Der Leiter der Linken-nahen Rosa-Luxemburg-Stiftung in Tel Aviv hat das in Israel verabschiedete Nationalitätengesetz scharf kritisiert. Ziel sei es, vor allem Nichtjuden weiter zu benachteiligen, sagte...




					www.deutschlandfunk.de
				




Übrigens ist in selbigen Gesetzestext auch der Siedlungsbau als ein "nationaler Wert" festgeschrieben worden.
Auch äußerst fraglich sowas und eine indirekte Legitimation Siedlungen in okupierten Palästinensergebieten zu bauen und sich dann erfolgreich auf das Gesetz berufen zu können, sobald es darum ginge diese räumen zu müssen (was seitdem schon das eine oder andere mal erfolgreich von Siedlern gemacht wurde):



> 7. Jüdische Siedlungen
> Der Staat Israel sieht im jüdische Siedlungsbau einen nationalen Wert. Er ermutigt und unterstützt den Bau und die Konsolidierung jüdischer Siedlungen.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Andrej (18. Mai 2021)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nein, natürlich nicht.
> 
> Aber man sollte seine "Kritik" überdenken, wenn man Israel wegen aller mögliche Dinge angreift, die aber bei seinen Nachbarstaaten, die nahezu allesamt autoritär bis diktatorisch regiert werden, hinnimmt.
> 
> ...



Ein inner islamsicher Konflikt hat immer weniger Resonanz gehabt, als ein Konflikt bei dem ein islamischer Staat von einem "christlichen" oder anderem Staat angegriffen wurde. Zudem geht es in diesem Konflikt um die Vertreibung von Muslimen aus ihrem Land.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es wäre mir neu, dass Südafrika währen der Apartheid als Demokratie galt.



Dort wurden immer Wahlen abgehalten



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hat Nelson Mandela seinen Freiheitskampf mit zehntausenden Raketen betrieben und in seiner Charta erklärt, alle Weißen in Südafrika zu ermorden?
> 
> Weil nur dann würde die Analogie passen.



Hatte Mandela Zugang zu diesen? Und ob er alle Weißen töten wollte, das weis ich nicht. Wie man seinen Freiheitskamp betreibt, dass sollen die Menschen selbst entscheiden. 

Israel ist eine Besatzungsmacht, die Menschen aus ihren Häusern und ihrem Land vertreibt und wenn diese sich wehren als Terroristen bezeichnet. Mich würde ja interessieren wie es andersherum aussehen würde, wenn ein islamisches Land Israel besetzen würde und die Menschen aus ihren Häusern vertreiben - wären dann die Israelis die sich dagegen wehren Terroristen oder Freiheitskämpfer?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nein, die Bedeutung der Worte ist immer noch die gleiche. Und man sollte nicht aufhören, Worte wie Antisemitismus für Antisemitismus und antisemitische Codes zu verwenden.
> 
> Man sollte eher aufhören, sich antisemitisch zu äußern.



Und wer sagt was Antisemitismus ist? Derjenige der einen Nutzen hat so viele Dinge wie möglich als "Antisemitisch" zu markieren, damit jegliche Kritik an seinem Handeln unter diesen Begriff fällt?!


----------



## seahawk (19. Mai 2021)

Mal eine Einschätzung von israelischen Menschrechtlern. 









						Israeli Human Rights Group B’Tselem: Israel Is Committing War Crimes by Killing Civilians in Gaza
					

As the Palestinian death toll in Gaza tops 200, the leading Israeli human rights group B’Tselem is accusing Israel of committing war crimes by killing blockaded civilians and destroying infrastructure on a massive scale. Executive director Hagai El-Ad says Israel has not done enough to...



					www.democracynow.org


----------



## Mahoy (19. Mai 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es hinkt, also muss es wohl ein Beispiel sein: Die Frage ist nicht, was du darfst oder sollst. Die Frage ist, ob und wann du eine Mitverantwortung für meine Taten trägst. Das lyrische (d)ich in deinem Beispiel hat in der Realität den potentiellen Täter aus dessen Wohnung vertrieben (ein von ihm besetztes Haus, dessen Eigentümer dem lyrischen ich aber auch egal ist), seine Angehörigen schwer verletzt und angekündigt, ihn seinerseits zu töten. Und du informierst das lyrische ich auch nicht darüber, dass ihn jemand niederstechen will (das weiß es aus naheliegenden Gründen selbst) und auch nicht über eine konkret geplante Einzeltat des Täters (das wäre mein Vorschlag: Deutschland wertet aus und benachrichtigt locker Verbündete, wenn diesen oder Zivilisten in von ihnen geschütztem Gebiet aktue Gefahr droht), sondern du verrätst dem lyrischen ich sämtliche Informationen über das Leben des potenziellen Täters einschließlich seines Aufenthaltsortes in Echtzeit, wohlwissend dass das lyrische ich ihn umbringen will.


Nur dass das die Bundeswehr nicht macht. Die übermittelte Lagedaten sind nicht geeignet, um Ziele auszumachen und anzugreifen.  Das sind Informationen der Kategorie "So oder so viele Personen kampffähigen Alters in diesem oder jenem Areal gesichtet, ggf. in Bewegung in diese oder jene Richtung."
Was das für Personen sind und wo sie sich genau aufhalten und was sie vorhaben, muss derjenige, für den der Lagebericht interessant ist, schon selbst mit der für seine Situation und Absicht erforderlichen Präzision herausfinden.

Das ist, also ob  du der Polizei mitteilst, dass du mutmaßliche Kriminelle in deinem Wohnviertel gesichtet hast. Du bist nicht unmittelbar dafür verantwortlich, was die Polizei daraufhin macht. Vom Schutz der Bürger vor Ungemach bis zu einer Todesschwadron zur Ausübung von Standrecht ist _theoretisch_ alles möglich.
Und ja, wenn du davon ausgehen musst, dass die Polizei zur Todesschwadron tendiert, unterlässt du womöglich die Mitteilung, um daran nicht mitverantwortlich zu sein. Aber dann bist eben dafür verantwortlich, wenn durch die Zurückhaltung deines Wissens Menschen zu schaden kommen.
Sprich, jedermann wird abwägen, durch welches Handeln der größere Schaden im Umfeld und am eigenen Gewissen entsteht.

Und das muss die Bundeswehr auch. Sie wägt die Toten durch möglicherweise stattfindende US-Drohnenangriffe gegen das Toten möglicherweise stattfindender Angriffe, Anschläge, Entführungen und sonstiger Übergriffe ab, wenn sie ihre Erkenntnisse weitergibt. Es gibt hierbei keine ethisch einwandfreie Lösung, weil sowohl die Weitergabe als auch die Zurückhaltung von Informationen erhebliche Konsequenzen haben kann.

Für viel schwerwiegender halte ich es, wenn tatsächlich spezifische "Zieldaten" an die USA weitergegeben werden, obwohl man weiß oder zumindest deutlich erahnen kann, dass diese nur sehr einseitig Konsequenzen haben. Bekanntlich haben deutsche Behörden die Daten in Deutschland lebender Personen, teils mit deutschen Pass, an die USA weitergegeben, die daraufhin ihre Greiferkommandos schickten und besagte Personen in Drittländer (mit Folterkästen oder zumindest unbeschränkter Inhaftierung ohne Anklage) entführten.
Das halte ich für sehr eindeutig verwerflich, weil von Personen in Deutschland keine unmittelbare Gefahr für die Empfänger der Informationen ausgeht und weil sich diese Personen im unmittelbaren und ausschließlichen Zuständigkeitsbereich deutscher Behörden befinden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber wenn die USA oder, um beim Thema zu bleiben, Israel präventiv und mit Ansage töten, dann sind deren Informations- und Waffenlieferanten vollkommen unschuldig?


Nein, allerdings schrieb ich das auch gar nicht. Es geht mir nicht um die Schuldfrage, sondern um die jeweils möglichen Alternativen. Und da kann ja glücklicherweise jeder seinen ganz eigenen Standpunkt formulieren.

Ich beispielsweise hätte wenig Bedenken, wenn es um Komponenten für Israels Raketenschild geht, wohl aber, wenn es um Ausrüstungsteile geht, die bei Luftschlägen oder Bodenoperationen in den besetzten Gebieten zum Einsatz kommen könnten - wohl wissend, dass Israel natürlich aus dem Schutz des Raketenschilds heraus auch völkerrechtlich bedenkliche Aktionen durchführen kann.
Im Gegenzug hätte ich kein Problem, Palästinensern einen Raketenschild zu spendieren, ebenso wissend, dass aus dessen Schutz heraus wiederum die Hamas freier operieren könnte.
Auch hier muss ich abwägen und bewerte ich den unmittelbaren Schutz beider Zivilbevölkerungen höher als die damit erweiterte Handlungsfreiheit von Fundamentalisten beider Seiten.

Das Ziel wäre eine grundlegende Waffengleichheit, wobei deren finale Stufe sicherlich die Zweistaatenlösung wäre. Das Argument, dass Israel damit schlechter gestellt würde, da es von islamischen Ländern umgeben ist und deshalb eine Pufferzone bräuchte, hielt ich noch nie für stichhaltig, weil die Weltgemeinschaft unzählige Optionen zur Unterstützung Israels gegen konzertierte Aktionen übelmeinender Nachbarn hätte, Israel ohnehin stärker ist als sämtliche Nachbarn zusammen und um so mehr, wie es in den letzten Jahren eine Annäherung zahlreicher ehemaliger Gegner stattfand.

Zudem wäre ein freier palästinensischer Staat womöglich sogar eine bessere Pufferzone als überfüllte Besatzungszonen, in der sich jeder Dritte der malträtierten Bevölkerung als potenzieller Märtyrer sieht und außer Widerstand nicht viel anderes zu tun hat. Der Aufbau eines Staates bindet Kräfte, die sich jetzt noch ausschließlich mit Israel beschäftigen.
Zudem bindet dieser Aufbau Ressourcen, und wenn der Zustrom letzterer davon abhängig ist, wie friedfertig man sich verhält, kann das durchaus hilfreich sein.
Und nicht zuletzt: Jetzt haben die meisten Palästinenser und deren Organisationen nichts zu verlieren. Aber sobald man etwas  zu verlieren hat, agiert man deutlich diplomatischer. Nicht einmal die Hamas wird diejenige sein wollen, deren Aktionen die Palästinenser ihren eigenen Staat gekostet hat.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Verknüpfung "... hat nicht, damit ..." ist keine Gleichsetzung. Im Gegenteil, sie kann sogar gegenteilig benutzt werden: "Wir sind nicht 1.000 km an die Nordsee gefahren, damit du jetzt hier auf dem Handy daddelst" setzt eindeutig eine große Sache in Kontrast zu einer kleinen. Von daher kann man aus dem Schild nur zwei Dinge schlussfolgern: Sie hat einen Großvater, der Opfer der Nazi war und sie ist gegen die Bombardierung von Gaza. Der Rest sind Mutmaßungen, die vor allem deine Vorteile wiedergeben, aber nicht ihre Sichtweise treffen müssen.


Das sehe ich ebenso.

Und wenn man schon frei spekuliert, könnte man genauso gut auch wohlmeinend spekulieren: Womöglich hat der Großvater ja Auschwitz überlebt und eine Meinung dazu, was heute geschieht, die er an seine Enkelin weitergegeben hat und welche diese nun stellvertretend auf Kundgebungen öffentlich macht.

Man weiß es einfach nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Nur dass das die Bundeswehr nicht macht. Die übermittelte Lagedaten sind nicht geeignet, um Ziele auszumachen und anzugreifen.  Das sind Informationen der Kategorie "So oder so viele Personen kampffähigen Alters in diesem oder jenem Areal gesichtet, ggf. in Bewegung in diese oder jene Richtung."



Da habe ich gegenteiliges gehört. Bis hin zu kompletter Luftbildaufklärung und geheimdienstlichen Dossiers (letztere dann natürlich nicht mehr BW). Das von dir beschriebene wäre in der Tat okay.


----------



## Don-71 (19. Mai 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da habe ich gegenteiliges gehört. *Bis hin zu kompletter Luftbildaufklärung* und geheimdienstlichen Dossiers (letztere dann natürlich nicht mehr BW). Das von dir beschriebene wäre in der Tat okay.


Woher soll das denn kommen?
Man sollte hier schon unterscheiden, ob die BW in offizieller Form an einem Einsatz beteiligt ist, andernfalls stellt sich die Frage woher das kommen sollte. Sind Tornados an der offiziellen Mission beteilgt, können die so etwas liefern, wohl auch Drohnen, andernfalls haben die USA ein um Welten besseres Arsenal, durch Satelitten, Drohnen und Aufklärer. Mir wäre es jedenfalls neu, das die BW außerhalb ihres offiziellen Auftrages (inklusive offizieller Missionen), Aufklärung (Luftbildaufklärung) betreiben würde, die sie anderen Nato Staaten zur Verfügung stellen könnte.
Ist die Bundeswehr offiziell an einem Einsatz beteiligt, z.B. mit Tornados, machen die Jungs ihren Job und natürlich sind sie dazu da, genau solche Aufklärung im Rahmen der Mission zu liefern.


----------



## RyzA (21. Mai 2021)

Ich kann ja verstehen das Israel sich gegen die Terroranschläge verteidigen will. Aber bei ihren Gegenschlägen sind bisher auch viele palästinensische Kinder gestorben. Da die Hamas Zivilisten als Schutzschilde mißbraucht und ihre Stellungen oft in dicht besiedelten Wohngebieten hat. Könnte Israel stattdessen nicht Spezialeinheiten da reinschicken?


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. Mai 2021)

Beide Seiten konnten durch ägyptische Diplomaten, Gott sei Dank!, einen Friedensvertrag aushandeln.


----------



## RyzA (21. Mai 2021)

Das ist natürlich noch besser!


----------



## -ElCritico- (21. Mai 2021)

Hauptsache, Netanjahu wird nicht wiedergewählt. Die Provokationen und Angriffe haben genau an dem Tag angefangen, als sich in Israel eine Mehrheit gegen Netanjahu formierte.


----------



## chill_eule (21. Mai 2021)

Eine Waffenruhe ist leider noch weit entfernt von einem _Friedensvertrag_ 
Würde mich da jetzt noch nicht zu früh freuen @Ja---sin


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. Mai 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Eine Waffenruhe ist leider noch weit entfernt von einem _Friedensvertrag_
> Würde mich da jetzt noch nicht zu früh freuen @Ja---sin


Stimmt, du hast natürlich Recht, war wohl ein freudscher Versprecher meinerseits. In anderen Worten; ich wünsche es mir sehr!


----------



## Rolk (21. Mai 2021)

Vermutlich werden Raketen und Kanonenfutter knapp. Sobald die Bestände aufgefüllt sind geht es wieder zurück auf Anfang.


----------



## AzRa-eL (21. Mai 2021)

Rolk schrieb:


> ...wieder zurück auf Anfang.


Ich befürchte, dass du leider recht hast.
Kennt einer hier diesen Kanal? Der Typ, selber Israeli, bekommt Fragen aus dem Ausland (oft kontrovers) und geht dann rum, und fragt jeweils die angesprochene Bevölkerungsgruppe. Das macht der schon glaube seit 9 Jahren - könnte also glatt als eine Feldstudie durchgehen. Schon hart manche Aussagen und Einstellungen...



			https://www.youtube.com/c/CoreyGilShusterAskProject


----------

